# I'm back!!



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

I've been MIA here latley.  I only have a computer at work and another lady's broke (who actually needs it to do her job, I don't) so she had to use mine and I've been computer-less   , but I've got it back now!!   

So, I guess I'll just start posting my diet/workouts like usual.  I went to N.Y. last week and ate shitty, but got back on track Thursday (when I got home) and have been doing good ever since   .

Monday

M1:  1 scoop protein, 1/2 pack FFSF chocolate pudding, black coffee, 3 tbs. cocoa  (I blend all this together with water and ice and it's just like an iced coffee from Starbucks, super yummy   )

M2:  bag of lettuce (the whole bag   ), 2.5 oz. chicken (anyone know how many cals are in this- that's the measure after it's cooked), 1/4 cup FF refried beans, 2 tbs. FF sour cream, 4 tbs. salsa

M3:  Myoplex Lite Chocolate Fudge Bar (have know idea how this taste, never had one before but they were on sale so oh well!!)

M4:  1 bag broccoli, 1 bag cauliflower, mushrooms, onions, 4 tbs. terriyaki
** will probably add some egg whites here, need some protein**

M5:  1 scoop vanilla protein, 1/2 pack SF pistachio pudding

WORKOUT HERE:  CARDIO AND WEIGHTS (was suppose to do weights this morning but my alarm didn't go off)

M6:  HP popcorn

Will post some pictures Wednesday or Thursday, dropped them off yesterday to get developed.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

:bounce:  :bounce: 

YEEHAW!!!!

Im sooooooooooooo glad you back hun! Youve been greatly missed here!!   

Diet looks super! That shake in meal 1 is yum! kind of what I make. You can buy that sugar free french vanilla cappunchino mix too and put some in! 
Make sure to get some protein in meal 1.  
umm and wheres those fishy caps. hehe 

oh and 2.5oz cooked chicken has 117 cals, 2.5g fat, 22g protein

Ill talk to ya soon sweetie, give you a call before your off work or at home tonite!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2004)

Everything is looking great Andrea! It is great to have you back here at IM, I have been asking Jen where you have been. Hope all is going well, so far things are looking good. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't get to do weights last night, well I did for a minute but I need some lifting gloves because it hurts my hands so I'm going to go pick some up at lunch.  Did cardio for 50 minutes last night though   .

Tuesday:

M1:  1 scoop chocolate protein, 1/2 FFSF chocolate pudding, 3 tbs. cocoa, black hazlenut coffee- blend away!!!

M2:  Myoplex Lite Bar

M3:  Broccoli, 1/2 can tuna, mushrooms, onions, 2 tbs. terriyaki

M4:  2 slices light wheat bread, 2 slices turkey breast, FF mayo, lettuce, 1 slice FF cheese, pickle

M5:  Cauliflower, 1/2 can tuna, 2 tbs. terriyaki, onions, mushrooms

M6:  Protein, 1/2 FFSF pudding, HP popcorn

Cardio, maybe weights- dunno yet!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just went and got some lifting gloves.  I couldn't find any girls though    so I had to get guys size small.  But, I tried them on and they'll work okay.  They're just not very.............. pretty   .  So, I'm going to lift tonight, but just don't know what I'll do.  I bought a weight bench over the weekend so now I'm able to do all my workouts at home- weights and cardio.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to see you back!!! I wear mens gloves to

JMO, protein seems a little low... Only 1/2C tuna at a time???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back!!! I wear mens gloves to
> 
> JMO, protein seems a little low... Only 1/2C tuna at a time???




Hey Jilly   .  Glad to see I'm not alone on the gloves thing.  Your right about the protein, just figured it out for the day and I'm only slightly over 100 grams.  Will have to work on that.  Thanks for looking out for me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Everything is looking great Andrea! It is great to have you back here at IM, I have been asking Jen where you have been. Hope all is going well, so far things are looking good. Keep up the hard work!




Thanks hun!! I appreciate the support- looks like your doing good too. I love the new journal.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

how did the gloves work tonite hun? (if you used them) 

I agree on the protein, bump it up some. and about those carbies..  are you going to have carb ups or cheats?


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

Your SF Pudding w/ protein powder sounds very YuMmY!!!! I Gotta try it!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 25, 2004)

I can say, with the utmost modesty, that anything SF rules and is delicious.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> how did the gloves work tonite hun? (if you used them)
> 
> I agree on the protein, bump it up some. and about those carbies..  are you going to have carb ups or cheats?




Hey babe!!     The gloves worked fine last night.  SOOOOO much better than without them so I don't care anymore what they look like.     (But I'd still like to have pink ones   )

You know me- I'll cheat!!! But, I'm going to have healthy cheats and control them.  I'm thinking I'll go two weeks though from this past Thursday until I have my first one.  I love those Crab Ragoon thingies at the Chinese place so I learned how to make them.  So, my first cheat will be them, except I'll use FF cream cheese in them, BUT I'll still have to fry them in oil, there's just no getting around that.  And for the duck sauce (weird name but so yummy with them) Mikah found me a recipe so I can substitute a lot of the stuff for healthier alternatives and have a semi healthy tasty cheat!!     Should I go longer than two weeks for my first cheat, and after that how often should I have a cheat?  I don't want to do it to often because I still want to loose some weight, but I also don't want to not do it and get bored and have my weight loss stall.  What do you think?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Your SF Pudding w/ protein powder sounds very YuMmY!!!! I Gotta try it!!!


It is SOOOOOO freaking good.  It's my favorite meal.  I just dump it all in the blender and it taste just like a thick chocolate coffee shake from Starbucks!! So yummy!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I can say, with the utmost modesty, that anything SF rules and is delicious.




I agree!     So how have you been doing latley hun?  Did anything ever come of that one girl you went out with?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Did 45 minutes cardio last night-30 on the treadmill, 15 on the bike.  Did biceps and chest too   

Today!!

Biceps (didn't think I did enough last night), Triceps, little abs

Meals:
M1:  Protein, 1/2 SF pudding, 3 cocoa, black coffee, 1/4 FFCC milk, water, ice
M2:  2 slices light wheat bread, 1/2 cup eggies, 1 slice FF cheese, 1 tbs. FF mayo, lettuce
M3:  Taco Salad (1 bag lettuce, 1/2 cup FF refried beans, 2/3 cup veggie meat, 2 tbs FFSC, 4 tbs. Salsa
M4:  Myoplex Lite Chocolate Fudge Bar
M5:  Bag Salad, 1/2 cup eggies, salsa, 2 tbs FFSC
CARDIO HERE
M6:  Protein, 1/2 SF pudding, 1/4 cup FFCC milk, HP popcorn

Protein is still a tad bit lower than what I want, going to have to switch things up a bit.     I just don't want to give up my popcorn   .  I get the Healthy Pop popcorn and it is soooooo good.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

I make the sf ff pudding but I just use water instead of the milk, and it tastes yummy! Sometimes I eat the powder straight from the box.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I make the sf ff pudding but I just use water instead of the milk, and it tastes yummy! Sometimes I eat the powder straight from the box.



Ha ha, I used to do that too!  Good meal plan NC, looking forward to following your journal!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

I add the FFSF pudding to my shakes and it makes them super thick- just like a milkshake!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

I used to eat soo much FFSF pudding, oh man oh man! Up to a box and a half a day some days.

What flavor popcorn do you get?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> IWhat flavor popcorn do you get?




I get HP butter flavor or kettle corn.  It's super yummy.


----------



## jfrance (Aug 25, 2004)

The SF pudding sounds really good.   I'll have to try that.   I've been mixing 1 scoop protein powder with the Adkins, low carb yogurt drink.    It's really good, esp. the Black Cherry, but the drinks are about $2 each   

I'd imagine that pudding power and water would be just as good and cost way less...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> The SF pudding sounds really good.   I'll have to try that.   I've been mixing 1 scoop protein powder with the Adkins, low carb yogurt drink.    It's really good, esp. the Black Cherry, but the drinks are about $2 each
> 
> I'd imagine that pudding power and water would be just as good and cost way less...



Yeah, it's only like $.70 a pop, and I only use 1/2 a box at a time, so not to pricey at all.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

NC, is that you in your avi or a very lean Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> NC, is that you in your avi or a very lean Marilyn Monroe?




Actually, it's Madonna.  I LOVE her body.  She's lean but sculpted looking.  Here's a better view.  That's my goal.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Kettle corn is my favorite  How many calories for the whole bag??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 25, 2004)

I prefer Andrea to Madonna. 

Nothing really came of the girl I was seeing. She's a great person, but there was something missing.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Kettle corn is my favorite  How many calories for the whole bag??




For the butter flavor= 225, Kettle Corn flavor= 250.  I figure it's okay after a workout and I don't eat many carbs anyways besides that.  It makes me feel like I'm having a lot of food though and it stops the urge to snack mindlessly on other things if I allow myself to have.  I figure, the less rules you have- the less rules you break.  My friend always tells me that and I've realized that I do better when I think like that.  I'm so happy for you about loosing 4 lbs.!!! Your on your way


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I prefer Andrea to Madonna.
> 
> Nothing really came of the girl I was seeing. She's a great person, but there was something missing.




Oh, thanks sweetie   !!  I'm sure you'll meet someone far better than her and she'll be a lucky lady   .


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Yeah I agree! I used to be SOO anal about my meal times, and about every tiny little thing.  It's much easier to not be so strict and just wait it out a little longer!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree! I used to be SOO anal about my meal times, and about every tiny little thing.  It's much easier to not be so strict and just wait it out a little longer!



I agree.  100%!!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2004)

Things are looking great Andrea, hang in there, sometimes it's tough getting back into the swing of things. 

Good luck achieving your goal body as well---it takes time, but I know you can do it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

I like the avi, but I dont like the big picture because thats..some outfit..lol

She has a gorgeous face tho! And she is a perfect example of feminine muscles!!!!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I like the avi, but I dont like the big picture because thats..some outfit..lol
> 
> She has a gorgeous face tho! And she is a perfect example of feminine muscles!!!!




But, Greeky, whatever is wrong with the outfit in the big picture?     

To put what you said in more "guy terms",  yes, she certainly is a babe.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

> Hey babe!!  The gloves worked fine last night. SOOOOO much better than without them so I don't care anymore what they look like.  (But I'd still like to have pink ones  )
> 
> You know me- I'll cheat!!! But, I'm going to have healthy cheats and control them. I'm thinking I'll go two weeks though from this past Thursday until I have my first one. I love those Crab Ragoon thingies at the Chinese place so I learned how to make them. So, my first cheat will be them, except I'll use FF cream cheese in them, BUT I'll still have to fry them in oil, there's just no getting around that. And for the duck sauce (weird name but so yummy with them) Mikah found me a recipe so I can substitute a lot of the stuff for healthier alternatives and have a semi healthy tasty cheat!! Should I go longer than two weeks for my first cheat, and after that how often should I have a cheat? I don't want to do it to often because I still want to loose some weight, but I also don't want to not do it and get bored and have my weight loss stall. What do you think?



Glad the gloves worked hun!  Pink would be awesome although I doubt they even make them! You should see ALL the pink stuff I own  

Id say for for a cheat once a week.. say a dinner and dessert, something you know that you really like and will satisfy those cravings.  

That popcorn sounds yum! I LOVE kettlecorn!!  but hun do me a favor, have a little protein when you have it(so its not as high GI). 

I talk to you tomorrow hun!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's a few pictures from last week when I was visiting my daddy in New York.  There's also a pic of my Uncle and my brother.  I only get to see them a few times a year and this was the first time that I've seen them since last summer.  I plan on posting some bikini shots though to compare to my last ones, I just don't really think my body has changed any since then.  My biceps *may* have gotten a tad bit more defined but we'll see.  Hopefully I'll have some posted in the next week or so.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Did 50 minutes cardio last night.  My hamstrings are SOOOO friggin tight though- I don't know what the deal is.  I've not done legs in a while, so Tuesday I was just goofing off cause I was bored and did around 15-20 deadlifts (leg day is on the weekend) and now they hurt!!  Oh well, guess that's a good thing????

Thursday

M1:  Protein, 1/2 FFSF pudding, 3 cocoa, coffee, water, ice

M2:  carmel rice cakes

M3:  1 bag lettuce, 1 can chicken, 1 can mushrooms, 2 tsp. reduced fat parmesean cheese, 1 tbsp. hot sauce

M4:  carmel rice cakes  (I know this isn't really a meal but I was running super late this morning so it's better than nothing)

M5:  1 bag broccoli, 1 bag cauliflower, 4 tbs. LC terriyaki, 1/2 onion, sliced mushrooms, 1 cup egg whites, 1 tsp. parmesean


CARDIO HERE

M6:  HP Popcorn, Protein shake (protein, 1/2 SF pudding, 1/4 FFLC milk)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Pink would be awesome although I doubt they even make them! You should see ALL the pink stuff I own
> 
> Id say for for a cheat once a week.. say a dinner and dessert, something you know that you really like and will satisfy those cravings.
> 
> ...




Hey hun!! I have a TON of pink stuff too.  It's my favorite color.  I'm having a shake with popcorn tonight while I watch Big Brother.  I usually don't get in to those shows, but for some reason I like this one.      Talk to you later babes!!!


----------



## Gadsta (Aug 26, 2004)

Good work. Remember to stretch [after]your cardio too. Go for a swim today, it always works for me to loosen those tight muscles unless you're working today like me  -        You've got real strict diet, where the candy bars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Gadsta said:
			
		

> Good work. Remember to stretch [after]your cardio too. Go for a swim today, it always works for me to loosen those tight muscles unless you're working today like me  -        You've got real strict diet, where the candy bars!!!!!!!!!




Unfortunatly I'm working too!!! I think I will do a really good stretch tonight.  Maybe I need a massage.  They just feel so tight.  No candy bars for me, but I do eat protein bars despite their bad rap! I noticed your in England, I'd love to visit there one day- do you like living there?


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2004)

You look very pretty in your pics!

You watch big brother too? I do!!!! I hate Nickomis, she thinks she runs the shit. Marvin is funny. Oh, Drew is hot!

I didnt see my new pancakes in your meals???


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey hun!! I have a TON of pink stuff too.  It's my favorite color.  I'm having a shake with popcorn tonight while I watch Big Brother.  I usually don't get in to those shows, but for some reason I like this one.      Talk to you later babes!!!



Just as long as you don't have any of those pink dumbbells hee hee..nice pics NC you are very beautiful, you'd make a great fitness model girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You look very pretty in your pics!
> 
> You watch big brother too? I do!!!! I hate Nickomis, she thinks she runs the shit. Marvin is funny. Oh, Drew is hot!
> 
> I didnt see my new pancakes in your meals???




I don't like the twins- I want Cowboy to win!! I think he could use the money more than the others anyhow.  I think Karen's sweet, but she's lost her mind!!     Drew- he's VERY hot.  I'll be trying your pancakes this weekend- gotta have enough time to cook them.  How do you think adding cottage cheese to them would be?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Just as long as you don't have any of those pink dumbbells hee hee..nice pics NC you are very beautiful, you'd make a great fitness model girl!




Thanks so much sweetie   , I wish I was one! I actually have 1, 3, & 5 lb. pink dumbbells from a long time ago!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much sweetie   , I wish I was one! I actually have 1, 3, & 5 lb. pink dumbbells from a long time ago!!


   Keep them as a reminder on how far you've come!!  My son uses mine hee hee, can't start to early!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

You CAN be one Andrea


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You CAN be one Andrea




Thanks hun!     I've still got a long ways to go though, but it's definatly something that I'd LOVE to do- fitness or any kind (well maybe not ANYKIND).


----------



## Gadsta (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh you noticed that!? ha. 

Yeah it's not too bad over here, not as small and cold as you people across the Atlantic think. lol.

Does depend where you go though, the cities are great for day visits, but the nicer areas are the towns in the countryside. But I got it good though, 1 hour from london, 40 minutes from the coast and in a semi-countryside town! 

I'm travelling at the end of the year to Australia, thailand, and then Backpacking form california to Florida, can't wait, will probably keep a journal on this site. I also need to add some pictures to my gallery.

Keep up that diet and lifestyle, the results will be great, i need to stick to a good routine. 

Best get back to work 1hr three quarters left, counting the minutes!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Ever since I was a little girl I've always wanted to visit England.  There's so many beautiful castles over there I'd love to see!!


----------



## Gadsta (Aug 26, 2004)

There certainly is, but there's only so much you can enjoy them though after the constant day trips like i got as a kid. I live very near Hever Castle, you may have heard of it, it's crumbled a bit,but still quite a site. 

I wanna see the Grand Canyon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Gadsta said:
			
		

> There certainly is, but there's only so much you can enjoy them though after the constant day trips like i got as a kid. I live very near Hever Castle, you may have heard of it, it's crumbled a bit,but still quite a site.
> 
> I wanna see the Grand Canyon!




I've been to the grand canyon when I was younger, but from what I remember it was pretty.


----------



## Gadsta (Aug 26, 2004)

i bet it is, can't wait to go! Oh well a few months time. Just noticed that you were 21 just 13 days after me, you starting to feel a little old too?!! lol


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey hun!! I have a TON of pink stuff too.  It's my favorite color.  I'm having a shake with popcorn tonight while I watch Big Brother.  I usually don't get in to those shows, but for some reason I like this one.      Talk to you later babes!!!




 as Aerosmith would say. "Pink, its my favorite colorrrrrrr"  lol
I love Big Brother too! Drews HOT!! Glad you added that shake!  
I tty in a bit sweetie! Hope works going well!  

btw, BEAUTIFUL pics!!  so so pretty hun!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> as Aerosmith would say. "Pink, its my favorite colorrrrrrr"  lol
> I love Big Brother too! Drews HOT!! Glad you added that shake!
> I tty in a bit sweetie! Hope works going well!
> 
> btw, BEAUTIFUL pics!!  so so pretty hun!




I LOVE THAT SONG!!  Thanks for the comment about the pics!! Luv Ya!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

I love your new avi, you look so pretty


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Viv!! How's your day going hun?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Pretty good, except I had a huge 3rd meal, thats what I get for not eating enough at lunch and then starving by the time it was time to eat again! I had.. that caramel light frap, watermelon, a sf fudgesicle, a reduced carb protein bar AND 1/2 c oats, and I am finally like ok I guess i'm full, damn thats a LOT of carbies! Now I have to work out today


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2004)

Love the new avvy!!  You are sooo pretty!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pretty good, except I had a huge 3rd meal, thats what I get for not eating enough at lunch and then starving by the time it was time to eat again! I had.. that caramel light frap, watermelon, a sf fudgesicle, a reduced carb protein bar AND 1/2 c oats, and I am finally like ok I guess i'm full, damn thats a LOT of carbies! Now I have to work out today



Don't sweat that hun- it's a lot better than a lot of other things you could have had and it's not like carbs are evil, you probably needed them!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Love the new avvy!!  You are sooo pretty!



Thanks babe!! Hope your having a good Friday! We've got to exchange #'s so we can plan something while your over here! I'm super excited to meet you!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

You know, it's funny- I never really realized how much I enjoyed "cleaner" eating.  Not nessecairly so much the food, just how good I feel on a day to day basis.  It's like sure- I still like ice cream and pizza, but it's not something I HAVE to have anymore.  The first few days are always the hardest but now I'm like you drink your milkshake and I'll drink my protein shake.  I think the key for me was finding suitable substitutions.  Oh well, that's my insight for the day! LOL!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Did 45 minutes of cardio last night- walking.  Parked at the high school because I wanted to walk the track and bleachers but there was a JV game going on so I just walked up the hills and stuff around the school.  It was nice for a change from my usual cardio.  Stretched my hammies to for a good while when I got home last night, feeling a lot better today and ready for my leg day either Saturday or Sunday, not sure which yet though.  

Friday Meals:

M1:  Iced Coffee  (that's my new name for my protein concauction I have everyday)

M2:  2 slices light wheat bread, 1 tbs. FF butter, sprinkle cinnamon, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1 slice FF swiss cheese

M3:  1 bag salad mix, 2/3 cup veggie meat, 2 tbs. fat free sour cream, 4 tbs. salsa

M4:  2 servings carmel rice cakes (these things are pretty damn good!!   )

M5:  1 bag broccoli, 1 bag cauliflower, onions, mushrooms, 1/2 cup egg whites, 4 tbs. terriyaki

M6:  HP popcorn, 1 protein, 1/2 SF pudding mix 


*Does anyone know who got evicted last night on Big Brother?*


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

Natalie got evicted!!   HELL YEAH! although I want cowboy gone too!  he's a suckass!! 

glad hammies are feeling better!  

your insight of the day is awesome!  Your so right!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Natalie got evicted!!   HELL YEAH! although I want cowboy gone too!  he's a suckass!!
> 
> glad hammies are feeling better!
> 
> your insight of the day is awesome!  Your so right!!!!



Good riddence Natalie! 

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did 45 minutes of cardio last night- walking.  Parked at the high school because I wanted to walk the track and bleachers but there was a JV game going on so I just walked up the hills and stuff around the school.  It was nice for a change from my usual cardio.  Stretched my hammies to for a good while when I got home last night, feeling a lot better today and ready for my leg day either Saturday or Sunday, not sure which yet though.
> 
> Friday Meals:
> 
> ...



Meal #2 sounds yummy!  *drool*


----------



## BIG C (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good riddence Natalie!


 

My wife and I were so mad when the "Evil Twins" got rid of Will.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> My wife and I were so mad when the "Evil Twins" got rid of Will.



Me too!!!!   I loved Will


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Me too!!!!   I loved Will



At least Drew is still there


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

I liked the twins.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 27, 2004)

I liked the Twins at first, but once they took over the 'Head Of Household'.  They both seemed to change into the "Evil Twins"!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> I liked the Twins at first, but once they took over the 'Head Of Household'.  They both seemed to change into the "Evil Twins"!




I agree!! At first I thought I liked them, but then they got bitchy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 27, 2004)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, lol. 

But anyway, what kind of iced coffee are you talking about? It sounds good, what is the recipe?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> But anyway, what kind of iced coffee are you talking about? It sounds good, what is the recipe?




Combine the following in a blender:
refrigerated coffee (I use hazlenut and make it the night before)
6 or so ice cubes
water
1 scoop chocolate protein
1/2 box FFSF chocolate pudding
3 tbs. cocoa
Blend Away!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

That recipe sound good, Im gonna try it!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You know, it's funny- I never really realized how much I enjoyed "cleaner" eating.  Not nessecairly so much the food, just how good I feel on a day to day basis.  It's like sure- I still like ice cream and pizza, but it's not something I HAVE to have anymore.  The first few days are always the hardest but now I'm like you drink your milkshake and I'll drink my protein shake.  I think the key for me was finding suitable substitutions.  Oh well, that's my insight for the day! LOL!!




I know what you mean about enjoying "cleaner" eating.    I used to have quite a bit of fast food and pizza, but now my system just can't handle much at all.    I really can't remember the last time I had french fries, and I don't miss them.   The grease in pizza will give me an upset stomach if I have more than a slice or two.   

I guess you lose your resistance to bad foods...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about enjoying "cleaner" eating.    I used to have quite a bit of fast food and pizza, but now my system just can't handle much at all.    I really can't remember the last time I had french fries, and I don't miss them.   The grease in pizza will give me an upset stomach if I have more than a slice or two.
> 
> I guess you lose your resistance to bad foods...




Exactly


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You know, it's funny- I never really realized how much I enjoyed "cleaner" eating.  Not nessecairly so much the food, just how good I feel on a day to day basis.  It's like sure- I still like ice cream and pizza, but it's not something I HAVE to have anymore.  The first few days are always the hardest but now I'm like you drink your milkshake and I'll drink my protein shake.  I think the key for me was finding suitable substitutions.  Oh well, that's my insight for the day! LOL!!



 This is great Andrea  You're doing great!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Combine the following in a blender:
> refrigerated coffee (I use hazlenut and make it the night before)
> 6 or so ice cubes
> water
> ...




 we think alike! hehe 


let me know if you found the banana!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Weekend has been good so far!!! Didn't work out Friday or Saturday, but I'm going to today.  Food's been clean, Friday was a little low, around 1300 but Saturday I got to 1500.  Today's going good, so far:

M1:  Vanilla Protein, 1 box V. FFSF pudding mix, coffee
M2:  1 oz. chicken, 1 serving rice cakes, 3 baby carrotts
M3:  salad, 2.5 tbs. LLC ranch, 1/2 cup beans, salsa
M4:  Protein, 1 box white chocolate FFSF pudding mix, 1/2 protein bar
M5:  1 oz. chicken, 1 bag broccoli, 3/4 bag cauliflower, 1/2 onion, mushrooms, 4 tbs. terriyaki
M6:  HP Popcorn

So, today looks to be around 1500 so I'm happy with that.  Trying to stay right around there.  Gotta do legs and cardio in a bit!!   

Jen- can't find the bananna, send me some if you don't care! Luvs Ya!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2004)

1 oz. chicken only?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

Ill get you some hun!  


WHAT ARE YOU DOING ONLINE ON SUNDAY??  at your Moms?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Ill get you some hun!
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING ONLINE ON SUNDAY??  at your Moms?


 

Hey Jen!! Yeah, I was at my mom's.  Stayed there for a good bit this weekend, you know how it goes!! 

Decided to make yesterday a higher calorie day.  Probably ended up around 2300 or so, but I did cardio for an hour so I doubt I lost anything but surely I didn't gain.  I figure I need one high day a week, but I didn't "cheat."  I just ate more because if I cheat so early on I think it would trigger a binge.  Who knows????


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Monday's Eats:

M1:  protein coffee thingy
M2:  1 CC yogurt, 1/2 cup fiber one cereal
M3:  2 slices light bread, 2 turkey, 1 FF cheese, 1 tbs. FF mayo, 2 slices tomatoe, lettuce, pickle
M4:  baby carrots
M5:  broccoli, cauliflower, onions, 1 talipia filet
M6:  HP popcorn, protein shake


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

yum, your meal #2 sounds yummy!  I used to make a similar concoction using cottage cheese, oats, fibre 1, vanilla yogurt and berries...kind of like muesli...I MISS MUESLI


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> yum, your meal #2 sounds yummy!  I used to make a similar concoction using cottage cheese, oats, fibre 1, vanilla yogurt and berries...kind of like muesli...I MISS MUESLI



I make the same thing, but I'm out of Cottage Cheese.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> M4:  baby carrots




Where is you protien????  

I was on the Kraft website, we dont have sf ff banana puddin in Canada either.  Just wondering-what are the macros for 1 box there?? Im wondering if they are the same here.

When I go to Vegas in Oct Im bringing a whole suitcase home of different flavors of jello!  

Have a great day!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Where is you protien????
> 
> I was on the Kraft website, we dont have sf ff banana puddin in Canada either.  Just wondering-what are the macros for 1 box there?? Im wondering if they are the same here.
> 
> ...



Actually, right now I'm not worrying *too* much about protein, carbs, etc.  I'm just trying to concentrate on my calories.  I'm trying to stay around 1500, so before I drop them I'll play around with my macros when I plateau.  

Dependeing on the flavor, a whole box of FFSF pudding has between 100- 140 calories.  I WANT the bannana one so bad though and I can't find it   !!  When are you going to Vegas?


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

My boxes are the same

Yes-Im with ya on the banana. Banana flavored 'stuff' is my fav anything! 

Steve and I are going to Vegas Oct 28 to watch the Olympia! and shop  

Good going on the cals thing. I focus on that too-higher P, mod C, low F


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I make the same thing, but I'm out of Cottage Cheese.




I tried really hard to like Cottage Cheese, but I just can't eat it.    I was eating a bowl, but I could only eat about 1/20th of a teaspoon at a time.   I had eaten for 20 minutes, and finished about 3 spoonfulls.   
   More power to you.    I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> I tried really hard to like Cottage Cheese, but I just can't eat it.    I was eating a bowl, but I could only eat about 1/20th of a teaspoon at a time.   I had eaten for 20 minutes, and finished about 3 spoonfulls.
> More power to you.    I'm glad you like it.



jFrance, try this (my best friend hates cottage cheese too so I told her to try this and she loves it)

1/2 to 1c cottage cheese
splenda
crystal light in your favorite flavour
smidgen of water

blend in blender until thick and smooth...ummmmm, just like a thick shake and you can't tell it was cottage cheese (or erasers in cream sauce as some think they look like)


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

> I WANT the bannana one so bad though and I can't find it



 silly woman Im sending you some!!  

goodgirl on making yestarday a higher cal day!  and keeping it clean! 

Ill call you in a bit hun, my friend and I are just making appointments now for apartment viewings!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> silly woman Im sending you some!!
> 
> goodgirl on making yestarday a higher cal day!  and keeping it clean!
> 
> Ill call you in a bit hun, my friend and I are just making appointments now for apartment viewings!



Good luck with that Jen, I'm so excited for you..is this your very first apartment?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

I just can't imagine not liking cottage cheese.  It's one of my favorite foods- I could eat a whole container.  Try this:  make oatmeal like usual, add 1 scoop chocolate protein powder, 1 tbs. PB, 1/2 cup cottage cheese- mix it all together- it is soooooo good.  Because of that right there I can no longer have peanut butter !!! I'm a little piggy!   

Thanks Jen!!! Your a doll   Have fun apartment hunting! And call later if you can   .  I love your new avi, your so beautiful babe!! 

Velvet, I just may have to try that.  I bet it's kind of like cheesecake


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I just can't imagine not liking cottage cheese.  It's one of my favorite foods- I could eat a whole container.  Try this:  make oatmeal like usual, add 1 scoop chocolate protein powder, 1 tbs. PB, 1/2 cup cottage cheese- mix it all together- it is soooooo good.  Because of that right there I can no longer have peanut butter !!! I'm a little piggy!
> 
> Thanks Jen!!! Your a doll   Have fun apartment hunting! And call later if you can   .  I love your new avi, your so beautiful babe!!
> 
> Velvet, I just may have to try that.  I bet it's kind of like cheesecake



Ya, I bet if you added some unflavoured gelatin to it, made a crust out of crushed nuts, you'd have yourself one fine cheesecake!!!!...Oh, and i'm with you, can't have pb in my house...I can't control myself around it

In canada they just started selling reverse Reece' PB cups...the pb is on the outside, choco on the inside,  HOW DARE THEY sell that while I'm cutting?  The nerve!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> In canada they just started selling reverse Reece' PB cups...the pb is on the outside, choco on the inside,  HOW DARE THEY sell that while I'm cutting?  The nerve!




OMG- they are AMAZING.  Do NOT try them.  They will surely call your name everytime you go into the store.  But, after your contest by a dozen packs, they are awesome!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> OMG- they are AMAZING.  Do NOT try them.  They will surely call your name everytime you go into the store.  But, after your contest by a dozen packs, they are awesome!!



ha ha, ya, I'm planning getting my best friend to have them ready for me the second I step off stage...hee hee


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, ya, I'm planning getting my best friend to have them ready for me the second I step off stage...hee hee




I put EXTRA peanut butter on the top.  I've even put PB on my eggs before, I love the shit!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 30, 2004)

LOL, damn you are obsessed with peanut butter! 

Everything is looking good Andrea, keep it up.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Andrea!  I hope you're having a wonderful day!!  Hey, I have some cute guys to hook you up with  Justin's roomates are single and really sweet  You should come here and party with us sometime


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I just can't imagine not liking cottage cheese.  It's one of my favorite foods- I could eat a whole container.  Try this:  make oatmeal like usual, add 1 scoop chocolate protein powder, 1 tbs. PB, 1/2 cup cottage cheese- mix it all together- it is soooooo good.  Because of that right there I can no longer have peanut butter !!! I'm a little piggy!
> 
> Thanks Jen!!! Your a doll   Have fun apartment hunting! And call later if you can   .  I love your new avi, your so beautiful babe!!
> 
> Velvet, I just may have to try that.  I bet it's kind of like cheesecake




I'm going to try your and Velveteye's recepies.     

This should be interesting.  I don't have any chocolate protien powder, but I'll try it with vanilla.      If this get's me to eat cottage cheese, then  .

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> In canada they just started selling reverse Reece' PB cups...the pb is on the outside, choco on the inside,  HOW DARE THEY sell that while I'm cutting?  The nerve!


OMG!  If I see those (which I havent) I will officially have a cheat day. Did you know 1 reg PB cup has 90cals?  (I looked at the bag in wallymart the other day)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> OMG!  If I see those (which I havent) I will officially have a cheat day. Did you know 1 reg PB cup has 90cals?  (I looked at the bag in wallymart the other day)




And who can eat just ONE?????????????


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Andrea!  I hope you're having a wonderful day!!  Hey, I have some cute guys to hook you up with  Justin's roomates are single and really sweet  You should come here and party with us sometime




Hey hot stuff!!  I'd love to come up there, let me know when you have a few days off school and I'll take off work and head up.  We'll have a blast!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> LOL, damn you are obsessed with peanut butter!
> 
> Everything is looking good Andrea, keep it up.




Hey Mike     Yeah, I love the stuff, don't hardly ever buy it anymore.  I'm a lot more able to control my self with that Better than Peanut Butter stuff (but of course it's really not BETTER.)  Hope you doing good hun!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> OMG!  If I see those (which I havent) I will officially have a cheat day. Did you know 1 reg PB cup has 90cals?  (I looked at the bag in wallymart the other day)



So THAT'S why they are so good, cause they are sooooooooooo bad...ha ha.  Gotta stop talking about peanut butter and chocolate


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 31, 2004)

Did 40 minutes of cardio last night- slow walking on treadmill

Tuesday Meals:
M1:  protein shake 
M2:  1 package reduced sugar oatmeal, 1 CC yogurt
M3:  chicken salad sandwich (2 lite wheat bread, 1/2 can chicken, 1 tbs. mayo, 1 slice FF cheese), baby carrots, SF jello
M4:  Myoplex Bar
M5:  HP Popcorn, Protein shake
M6:  broccoli, green beans, chicken, parmesean cheese


----------



## atherjen (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey sweetie! Ill call you in the morning!  Hope you had a good day! 

was that treadmill on incline? if not, MAKE IT!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> was that treadmill on incline? if not, MAKE IT!



Hey Babe!! Part of the time it was on incline, part not.  It starts hurting my shins for some reason when I walk too long on an incline!! Call me when you get up!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

Took a rest day last night, I really don't think I needed one but I was sleepy.  Cals were still 1500 so I'm curious if I should drop them on the days when I don't do anything (cardio and weights that is   ).

Todays Meals:

M1:  Protein/coffe thingy
M2:  LC tortilla, 2 tbs. FF cream cheese
M3:  LC tortilla, 1 slice FF cheese, salsa, 1/4 cup kidney beans, 1/3 cup veggie meat
M4:  carmel rice cakes
M5:  1 bag greens, 1 talipia filet, 2 tsp parmesean, 4 oz. scallops, cauliflower
M6:  HP popcorn, Protein shake


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

> Hey Babe!! Part of the time it was on incline, part not. It starts hurting my shins for some reason when I walk too long on an incline!! Call me when you get up!



 Ive been up! Ill give you a call once you get off lunch break!  

incline hurts my shins bad on incline long too.  

those tortillas and cream cheese and eggies(and salsa sometimes too) is awesome!  Ive been eating them a lot! 

hmm you could slightly drop cals a bit on complete rest days.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Ive been up! Ill give you a call once you get off lunch break!
> 
> incline hurts my shins bad on incline long too.
> 
> ...



  I'll try the CC and EW together next time, never thought of that.  My next rest day I may drop down to 1300, but for some reason I'm just as hungry on rest days as on training days     CALL ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikah (Sep 1, 2004)

muahh! just a lil kiss for ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

mikah said:
			
		

> muahh! just a lil kiss for ya




Hey Babe!!! I may go to the track again tonight to walk, I'll fill you in on why in a little bit when I call ya!! Luvs Ya!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

Good Morning NC!     How ya doing?  What's on the agenda today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

Did one hour cardio last night and shoulders/chest.  

Todays Meals:

M1:  Protein thingy
M2:  Packet of Red. Sugar Maple Oats, 1 CC yogurt
M3:  1 can Green Beans, 1 Talipia filet
M4:  2 light wheat bread, 1 can chicken, 1 tbs. mayo
M5:  1 filet talipia, 1 bag cauliflower, 1 can asparagus
M6:  Protein shake, HP popcorn


I'm going to get some Glutamine, ALA and CLA.  Any other suggestions.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good Morning NC!     How ya doing?  What's on the agenda today?




Hey babe!!    Just working, like always until five.  It's nasty outside today though so I don't mind.  What about you?


----------



## jstar (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Andrea!

I have been away a while but I wanted to pop in and say hi! Every time I start a journal I get sidetracked and give up...lately I am out of focus! But I wanted to come by and read some people's journals for inspiration & motivation - your journal definitely delivers on both. 

Is Jen training you, BTW? 

Keep up the good work

Off to do 30 minutes of a.m. cardio!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hi Andrea!
> 
> I have been away a while but I wanted to pop in and say hi! Every time I start a journal I get sidetracked and give up...lately I am out of focus! But I wanted to come by and read some people's journals for inspiration & motivation - your journal definitely delivers on both.
> 
> ...




Hey Star!!     It's good to see you back, you've been missed greatly!! Hope everything is going good for you!  Are you still competiting?  

Jen- She's always been a great friend and we talk a lot and she gives me a lot of advice.  If I ever compete, she'll definatly be the one I have help with my meals and workouts and what not.   A lot of what I've learned though, I've learned from Jen,  gotta love her!   

Have fun doing your cardio!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

Aj is awesome, she knows evvvvvvvveeeeeeeeerrryyyyyyyyyyytttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!


----------



## jstar (Sep 2, 2004)

Awww, I've missed it here too! Good decision getting advice from AJ - she is the woman!!! 

No, I am not going to compete until next spring. I've decided to spend the next few months being consistent, establishing good habits and breaking bad ones. In other words not bingeing for emotional reasons..or any reasons for that matter. 

Are you thinking of competing?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey babe!!    Just working, like always until five.  It's nasty outside today though so I don't mind.  What about you?



Your real name is Andrea right?  I'm Jeni, nice to meet you     Oh it's a double gym day (cardio am, weights at noon)...My son is in his first play tonight, so we are all going to see him!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Your real name is Andrea right?  I'm Jeni, nice to meet you     Oh it's a double gym day (cardio am, weights at noon)...My son is in his first play tonight, so we are all going to see him!




Yuppers- that's me   !! The pleasures mine!     Double gym day- lucky girl!! How old is your son? I still can't believe you have kids   , you could never tell by looking at you!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yuppers- that's me   !! The pleasures mine!     Double gym day- lucky girl!! How old is your son? I still can't believe you have kids   , you could never tell by looking at you!!



lol, thanks, I have one son named Michael..he's nine and I put him in Theatre camp this summer cause he's well..um...VERY theatrical ha ha, don't know where he gets that from!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

Loves you all too!  



> I'm going to get some Glutamine, ALA and CLA. Any other suggestions.



are you still gagging back those fishy caps? multi vitamin? 

sorry I couldnt call you today hun, I was sooo darn busy and didnt get home until late. Ill call you tomorrow!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Loves you all too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hottie!! The pills................. when I remember I take them    but I promise I'll start remembering.  I have to lay them out the night before and then I take them, but if not I don't.  I know, bad girlie!!! Call me later when you can!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Did 45 minutes of cardio last night.  Then I did 10 minutes on my bike this morning and biceps and stretched for a little bit.  

Meals Today:

M1:  Protein iced coffee thingy
M2:  2 slices light bread, 1 tbs. mayo, 1 can tuna
M3:  baby carrots  (didn't bring enough food today, was going to have this with M2 but instead will have it by itself)
EDIT:  add 1 mini HP popcorn bag (90 cals)
M4:  1 cup EW, 2 cans green beans
M5:  HP Popcorn, Protein shake w/ FFSF pudding


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

I made a new meal I *KNOW* you would like. Blend 3/4C cottage cheese and 1/2 box sf ff jello pudding. (i used chocolate) It taste like chocolate cheese cake, for real.  

Can you tell me more about this popcorn? I was craving popcorn last night, and I found a bag of microwave stuff in the pantry-it was the full fat bad stuff. I didnt make it.

BTW, your meals and training are going excellent, congrats!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I made a new meal I *KNOW* you would like. Blend 3/4C cottage cheese and 1/2 box sf ff jello pudding. (i used chocolate) It taste like chocolate cheese cake, for real.
> 
> Can you tell me more about this popcorn? I was craving popcorn last night, and I found a bag of microwave stuff in the pantry-it was the full fat bad stuff. I didnt make it.
> 
> BTW, your meals and training are going excellent, congrats!




Hey hun!     I've made that before, except I add some PB and then freeze it for a little bit between two LF graham crackers.................. omg- it's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Try it!!  I buy Healthy Pop popcorn.  For the whole bag of butter flavor it's 225 calories and the whole bag of Kettle Korn is 250 calories.  I LOVE it!!! It comes in a red box and says Healthy Pop in yellow letters.  

Thanks for the congrats- your doing super too!!!


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi nc

Mmm I love popcorn too    do you find that it bloats you at all? I swear I retain more water than the hoover dam  

Jilly - I have tried that recipe before too but for some reason I just didn't care for it. I am kinda funny with cottage cheese - I like it but only in salads or by itself or on toast...not with sweet things  Maybe I should freeze it or add PB - that always works


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hi nc
> 
> Mmm I love popcorn too    do you find that it bloats you at all? I swear I retain more water than the hoover dam
> 
> Jilly - I have tried that recipe before too but for some reason I just didn't care for it. I am kinda funny with cottage cheese - I like it but only in salads or by itself or on toast...not with sweet things  Maybe I should freeze it or add PB - that always works




EVERYTHING I eat bloats me   .  I can drink water and get bloated, but the popcorn doesn't bloat me anymore than say....... broccoli or something fibrous.  I buy Jolly Time Healthy Pop 94% fat free.  For the mini bags (which I just added one to my meals for the day) is 90 calories, 2 fat (no saturated or trans), 23 carbs, 9 fiber, <1 sugar and 3 protein.  I guess it's not nessecarily a "clean" food, but as far as I'm concerned it's clean enough.  I'm done "dieting,"  I'm living now, so this is my lifestyle and how I choose to eat now.  A lot of people cut a lot of stuff out when they need to drop weight and I'm sure if I ever compete I'll cut a lot out too, but for now I'm eating healthier and working out.  Boy, that was a mouth full huh?  LOL   

I can eat anything as long as it has peanut butter on it   .  I use to dump cashews or almonds in a jar of peanut butter and microwave some chocolate and mix it all together    and eat it just like that.  I could easily consume a jar in a day.  Oh- to be 14 and have a racing metabolism again!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay, this may be a little silly but.............. just wondering if anyone eats baby food (the fruity ones)?  I love mixing it in with my Cream of Wheat or oatmeal.  I haven't had it in like two years or so, but the were BOGOF at the grocery store so I bought a bunch.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Okay, this may be a little silly but.............. just wondering if anyone eats baby food (the fruity ones)?  I love mixing it in with my Cream of Wheat or oatmeal.  I haven't had it in like two years or so, but the were BOGOF at the grocery store so I bought a bunch.



ha ha, ya, I used to eat it when I'd be feeding my son...the apricots are yummy!  One scoop for Michael, one scoop for mommy, one scoop for Michael, two scoops for mommy...


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

no babby food!  you nut!! LOL!! although the strawberry and sweet tater ones are yum! but NO most have sugars  



> I guess it's not nessecarily a "clean" food, but as far as I'm concerned it's clean enough. I'm done "dieting," I'm living now, so this is my lifestyle and how I choose to eat now. A lot of people cut a lot of stuff out when they need to drop weight and I'm sure if I ever compete I'll cut a lot out too, but for now I'm eating healthier and working out.



 good girl! moderation and healthy living! (a lot like a recent post in my journal on how I feel too! )  

Im touchy on the bloat too, the Zelnorm is working WONDERS though!  

I put PB on chicken, eggs, oatmeal, apples, celery, wg bread, bananas, cottage cheeese.. you name it and I eat it!  have to be veryyyyyy careful! 

ttys hun!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> no babby food!  you nut!! LOL!! although the strawberry and sweet tater ones are yum! but NO most have sugars




What about if I just have it 1 or 2 X per week?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

WEEllllllllllllllllllll...................maybe. ok. I suppose. just watch the sugars, okie dookie


----------



## Jenny (Sep 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I guess it's not nessecarily a "clean" food, but as far as I'm concerned it's clean enough.  I'm done "dieting,"  I'm living now, so this is my lifestyle and how I choose to eat now.  A lot of people cut a lot of stuff out when they need to drop weight and I'm sure if I ever compete I'll cut a lot out too, but for now I'm eating healthier and working out.



 This is exactly what I'm doing!  We really need to get together this year and eat some popcorn together


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good Morning!  Did you have a great weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Jen- guess what?????????? I found the FFSF bannana pudding   .  I had a chocolate bannana shake the other night-    , it was yummy!!!! Oh- and popcorn is on the way, no need to send me the pudding now!!    

Jenny- I can't wait to meet you!!!     You've done so great with your eating and everything this past year, your a huge inspiration to me!    

I had a pretty good weekend.  Very relaxed, nothing special.  Probably ate a little on the high side Sunday and Monday but no biggie.  It was pretty clean for the most part and I probably needed it but I'm a bloated little girl today!! My butt bloats though- not my belly, I'm weird   , but oh well!!!  The Real World Philadelphia starts tonight- I can't wait!!     Going to definatly have to stay up later to watch it.  They had a RW marathon Sunday so I watched that all day long.  Okay, I'm babbling!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

Meals Today:

M1:  Protein thingy   
M2:  lettuce, salsa, FF sour cream, 1/4 cup refried beans, 2/3 cup veggie meat
M3:  broccoli (the whole bag), onion, mushroom, terriyaki, Talipia
M4:  HP popcorn, Chocolate banana protein shake   

WORKOUT:  Gotta do some cardio tonight, haven't done any since Friday!!


----------



## jfrance (Sep 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I just can't imagine not liking cottage cheese.  It's one of my favorite foods- I could eat a whole container.  Try this:  make oatmeal like usual, add 1 scoop chocolate protein powder, 1 tbs. PB, 1/2 cup cottage cheese- mix it all together- it is soooooo good.  Because of that right there I can no longer have peanut butter !!! I'm a little piggy!




Well, I finally tried this, and it was one of the nastiest looking things I've ever made.   It tasted ...  ok.   I ate it, but I don't think I'm going to make this again.   Thanks for the recipe, though.
    I'll try the recipe with crystal light next.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

No fair, I cant get the  puddin here.  

Glad you enjoyed your weekend. 

Do you and Jenny live close together??

Oh, RW yipeeeeeeeee! I am a reality tv junkie. The new apprentice starts this week and I think the new survivor starts next week. geez...  , Im gonna have my ass glued to the couch.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Well, I finally tried this, and it was one of the nastiest looking things I've ever made.   It tasted ...  ok.   I ate it, but I don't think I'm going to make this again.   Thanks for the recipe, though.
> I'll try the recipe with crystal light next.



Hmmm, maybe try this:  Mix together 1/2 cup Cottage Cheese and 1/2 cup Dannon Lit'n Fit Vanilla flavored yogurt.  Put in the freezer for 15 minutes.  Sprinkle with crushed peanuts and top with 1 tbs. FF whip cream.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> No fair, I cant get the  puddin here.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your weekend.
> 
> ...



It took me FOREVER to finally find it, I just got lucky.  I think it would be really good with some Peanut Butter mixed in!! May even make some bannan pudding with it!!   Where Jenny is staying is about a four hour drive from me, so  we'll definatly be getting together while she's here   . I've never watched the apprentice but I'll check it out.  I like Extreme Makeover too!!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey sweetie- I am on a fast break from re-piling wood!  I just wanted to check up on you, If I have time in a bit before your off work Ill call!  

AWESOME, where did you find the banana pudding?  you like eh? 

SOunds like you had an awesome weekend, relaxing.. oh my butt blows up too!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Andrea  hope you're having a good day


----------



## jfrance (Sep 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It took me FOREVER to finally find it, I just got lucky.  I think it would be really good with some Peanut Butter mixed in!! May even make some bannan pudding with it!!   Where Jenny is staying is about a four hour drive from me, so  we'll definatly be getting together while she's here   . I've never watched the apprentice but I'll check it out.  I like Extreme Makeover too!!




What chain did you find it in?   We probably have the same grocery stores in the triangle that you have...   I looked in Harris Teeter, but they didn't have it.   
     I'll try out your recipe, but I'm not too hopeful.   Cottage cheese is evil.         I just want to like it, because it's such a good quality food.   
My trainer recommended mixing cottage cheese with spaghetti sauce and heating it in the microwave.    Instant lasagna type meal...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> My trainer recommended mixing cottage cheese with spaghetti sauce and heating it in the microwave.    Instant lasagna type meal...



mmm, interesting..that might be good!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Did you watch BB? It was GREAT!HA HA Nicomas!   I dont like her.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you watch BB? It was GREAT!HA HA Nicomas!   I dont like her.




Yup!! I think Drew and Cowboy are going to end up in the final two and Diane is going to be soooo pissed off at Drew.  I watched the new Real World too, loved it!!   

jfrance- I found it FINALLY at BiLo, but I had looked there fifty gizillion times before that and they didn't have it, I just lucked up.  Food Lion has butterscotch (good with a tbs. of PB) mixed in and they have White Chocolate.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Yesterday went good, did 40 minutes of cardio last night and some abs, was aiming for an hour but I had the worst shin splints    so I had to stop.  My friend sent me these AMAZING protein cookies (brand name is APEX) so instead of my piece of Talipia, I had one of those!!   

Todays Meals:

M1:  Protein thingy
M2:  Lettuce, tomatoe, pickles, chicken (1 can), 2 tsp. parmesean, 4 tbs. Lite Italian, onions, mushrooms
M3:  Protein Cookie    OR Talipia, broccoli, onion, mushroom, terriyaki sauce
M4:  Banana Chocolate Protein Shake, HP Popcorn


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmm, I need to try these puddings you do  It feels so good to finally be able to get all the good stuff


----------



## jfrance (Sep 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe try this:  Mix together 1/2 cup Cottage Cheese and 1/2 cup Dannon Lit'n Fit Vanilla flavored yogurt.  Put in the freezer for 15 minutes.  Sprinkle with crushed peanuts and top with 1 tbs. FF whip cream.




Well, I tried cottage cheese with lemon crystal light, and splenda and blended it.    That tasted just like I was drinking a lemon merangue pie.    Not bad.    I'll have to play with the amount of crystal light and splenda now....

thanks!
  I may be able to eat the nasty stuff...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Good Morning sunshine!

I missed BB last night     Can you give me the highlights???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good Morning sunshine!
> 
> I missed BB last night     Can you give me the highlights???




Nakomis throws Cowboy and Drew on the block.  Diane, Cowboy and Drew conspire to help Diane win the Power  of Veto. Diane removes Drew from the chopping block, and Nakomis replaces him with Karen. 

Diane understands that Karen and Nakomis are very close and that they would choose each other, so she sets to scheming how to get rid of both of them. Drew admits that they've gotten this far together and they should keep it going strong. They figure out that by getting Cowboy on their side they are three to Karen and Nik's two.  Diane and Drew convince Cowboy to plot to let Diane win the Power of Veto. If Diane wins the Veto, and she pulls Drew from being down on the block, she and Drew will then vote Karen off and Cowboy can stay.

The goal of the veto game is to use the objects from competitions past to get the key ring, open the cage (jail like thingy) and then flip a switch to turn a light on. The person that gets freed the quickest wins. 

Diane gets the keys, and after several harried seconds when Drew panics as he watches, Diane frees herself, runs out and flips the switch to win the competition. Now the real game-playing begins. 

The Veto ceremony arrives and Diane removes Drew, forcing Nakomis to throw Karen on the block.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

where did you copy and paste that from?  

THERE YOU ARE!!!  Whats going down today hunnybuns?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Nakomis throws Cowboy and Drew on the block.  Diane, Cowboy and Drew conspire to help Diane win the Power  of Veto. Diane removes Drew from the chopping block, and Nakomis replaces him with Karen.
> 
> Diane understands that Karen and Nakomis are very close and that they would choose each other, so she sets to scheming how to get rid of both of them. Drew admits that they've gotten this far together and they should keep it going strong. They figure out that by getting Cowboy on their side they are three to Karen and Nik's two.  Diane and Drew convince Cowboy to plot to let Diane win the Power of Veto. If Diane wins the Veto, and she pulls Drew from being down on the block, she and Drew will then vote Karen off and Cowboy can stay.
> 
> ...


CRAP, that sounded like a really good episode and I missed it..altho you did a smashing job of recreating it for me, thanks buddy!  How are you doing today?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

DREW

   :bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> CRAP, that sounded like a really good episode and I missed it..altho you did a smashing job of recreating it for me, thanks buddy!  How are you doing today?



HA! HA!  That caption came from CBS.com, I wish I could tell it like that!!! I'm doing pretty good today though.  The weather here is still shitty, I'm leaving work early though (3:30) so that's  always a positive!     What about you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 14, 2004)

Damn, lots of catching up to do.      Hope everyone's been good.  I was feeling shitty Thursday- Saturday, but Sunday was back to normal eating and cardio wise   .  I'm not going to post those meals, but I'll start with todays:

M1:  lettuce, pickles, 2 tbs. Lite Italian, 2 tsp. FF parmesean, 1 can tuna, 1/4 onion

To Be Continued......................


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Damn, lots of catching up to do.      Hope everyone's been good.  I was feeling shitty Thursday- Saturday, but Sunday was back to normal eating and cardio wise   .  I'm not going to post those meals, but I'll start with todays:
> 
> M1:  lettuce, pickles, 2 tbs. Lite Italian, 2 tsp. FF parmesean, 1 can tuna, 1/4 onion
> 
> To Be Continued......................



Wow, you can eat tuna first thing?  I'd    lol..Hope you have a great day Andrea!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Haha, I agree with velvet, that it nasty  Have a wonderful day Andrea


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 14, 2004)

My first meal wasn't until eleven, so it really wasn't first thing.  I was running SOOOOO behind today.  

Jenny- your new pictures are smoking babe!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Rest of yesterday:

M2:  Protein Shake w/ coffee flavored yogurt, SF Pudding mix, SF cocoa, SO Ice Cream

M3:  Broccoli, 1 fish filet

M4:  same as M2, HP Popcorn

Had a good weight workout yesterday, my back is sore today and my legs feel tight   .  Did 45 minutes of cardio too. 

Today   

M1:  1/2 scoop protein, 1/2 container yogurt, SF Pudding mix, SF cocoa

M2:  oats

M3:  Broccoli, 1 fish filet

M4:  same as M2

M5:  salad w/ veggie meat, FFSC, salsa, beans

M6:  Protein Ice Cream Shake  (I use the pre packaged    Smart Ones Ice Cream.  I count it as my carb source   )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Good Morning



Morning Babsie     How have you been doing sweetie?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Rest of yesterday:
> 
> M2:  Protein Shake w/ coffee flavored yogurt, SF Pudding mix, SF cocoa, SO Ice Cream
> 
> ...


Good morning sweetie!  Looks great, just make sure you get your protein in at every meal (M2)!!  Beautiful Avi


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie!  Looks great, just make sure you get your protein in at every meal (M2)!!  Beautiful Avi




I thought I had some CC left at work, but I don't, so for today it's oaties by themselves.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

Diet is looking great Andrea! How's work and all that going? And what ever happened to Travis?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet is looking great Andrea! How's work and all that going? And what ever happened to Travis?



Thanks hun! Works well..... work LOL!! I sent out a lot of resumes last week so hopefully something will turn up there.  Just looking for something related to what I went to school for and more money.  Travis, that's hard to say.  We're pretty on and off most of the time.  I think we both (well, me at least) know that it's over, we're just very comfortable with one another.  He has a very bad drinking problem which leads to a VERY bad temper with him.  Some people are funny drunks- he's just a mean drunk.  Okay, I'm rambling!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

Aww, sorry to hear that things aren't working out. I am in a similar situation with my ex-girlfriend, but things are a little different actually. We were together a bit over 3 years and then things just fell apart. And now we're better friends than ever, and every now and then we talk about working things out. Just not at this point in our lives. We're both in college and not looking for a boyfriend/girlfriend at this point. 

Good luck with the resumes! I am working as a driver/bellman/PBX at a hotel right, and am also looking for something better. I really want better hours, better money, etc. This is just driving me crazy. I am actually even thinking about moving to banquets here in my hotel. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Try banquets Mike- I use to work at a conference center and hotel close to my town as a server in the banquet hall, they only paid 8.50 an hour, but sometimes I'd leave there with $1000 in tips in one night.  The hours sucked and I only worked two nights a week (Fridays and Saturdays   ) until almost three in the morning but the money rocked   .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Okay, let me try to update yesterdays meals- they changed

Yesterday:

M1: same 

M2: same

M3: same

M4: 1 small piece cantaloupe

M5: 1 scoop protein, SF Pudding mix, cocoa, SO Ice Cream

M6:  1/2 cup oats

Was super busy last night so I didn't have time to do any weights or cardio, so yesterday was a Rest Day.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Todays Meals:

M1: Reduced Sugar Oatmeal Packet

M2: "Taco" Salad (healthy version!!   )

M3:  protein shake with yogurt, SF Pudding mix, cocoa

M4:  broccoli, fish

M4:  protein shake with IC, SF Pudding mix, cocoa

Cardio and weights tonight!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babsie     How have you been doing sweetie?




I've been great.  This week I have felt energized....No real mood swings.............I actually feel.....................normal for once.  the weight and inches are coming off...slowly but surely and I can most def. see a dif. today...yaaabaaadaaabaadoooooo.....  

How are you????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Todays Meals:
> 
> M1: Reduced Sugar Oatmeal Packet
> 
> ...




Looks yummy!!!  How much sugar is in M4?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Looks yummy!!!  How much sugar is in M4?



I posted M4 twice, but I think your talking about M5 and to be honest, I have no clue   , I'll check tonight though, I may switch it around it is a lot and just have it earlier in the day so I burn in off!! 

How are you doing today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

I would say if you really want M5...I'd switch it to m1 or 2 that way, you're burning off throughout the day.  Are you calculating the amount of protein in your shakes?

What's your ratio?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

or...if you REALLY want M5......do it after a hard work out session.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

I work out at night and I usually have it after that.  I know it's got a pretty equal amount of protein and carbs, just need to check the sugar content.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

That's cool.

What about Fibre?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's cool.
> 
> What about Fibre?




Fiber is definatly not a probelm with me.  I eat a whole bag of some sort of broccoli everyday, my shake though has 11 grams counting everything.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Be careful with Broccoli, it can cause gas and bloating.  I'm sure you knew that! 

are you training this evening?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

It sure does- LOL!! But I LOVE broccoli, always have.  My mom never had to fuss to get me to eat my veggies.  I'm doing weights and cardio tonight.  Weights from 5:45-6:30 or so and then cardio from 7-8.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It sure does- LOL!! But I LOVE broccoli, always have.  My mom never had to fuss to get me to eat my veggies.  I'm doing weights and cardio tonight.  Weights from 5:45-6:30 or so and then cardio from 7-8.



I love the little trees myself lol  Good morning NC..you watching Survivor this season?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Jen     I got a glimpse of Survivor last night, girls against boys    (We Rule! LOL)  Big Brother comes on tonight, tomorrow night and then the finale is Tuesday night   .  I want Cowboy to win, I think it would benefit him the most.

No weights last night.  Added in a LC tortilla w/ 1 slice turkey and FFCream Cheese.  Did cardio for 53 minutes though- I was wiped out!   

Today:

*AM Cardio- 20 minutes*

M1:  Oats w/ CC milk

M2:  Salad

M3:  Protein shake, apple

M4:  broccoli (the whole bag), fish

M5:  Protein shake w/ LFIC, HP Popcorn

Cardio again, probably 45 minutes or so and Shoulders and Chest since I was a lazy little shit last night!


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

I want Drew to win.  

Hey, Im with you on luvin broccoli. I buy the *HUGE * bags already cut up. Some days I eat 4-5C!  Steve doesnt like those days.   

Have a great weekend hottie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I want Drew to win.
> 
> Hey, Im with you on luvin broccoli. I buy the *HUGE * bags already cut up. Some days I eat 4-5C!  Steve doesnt like those days.
> 
> Have a great weekend hottie!




I eat the whole bag (5 cups) every night! Drew's hot, but I'm scared he might share it with Diane and she's a meanie!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

5C at once? Wow.  Ya Diane is a lying sneakin biotch! he he


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Drew  Drew  Drew  Drew


----------



## jfrance (Sep 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jen     I got a glimpse of Survivor last night, girls against boys    (We Rule! LOL)




The only reason the girls won that challenge was the stupid ballance beam...  I think they do it on purpose.   They put one idiot on the men's team who has terrible ballance and then make that challenge.   Even the guy who was missing a leg made it across.    

It's the same thing that happened last time they had girls vs. boys.    

   Except for the obviously rigged challenge, the guys are far superior physically....

Go men!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Mmm  I am a broccoli fan too!  I ate some for lunch today!    
I should go do cardio now, but I am being lazy!     Oh OK OK I will go!    

Have a great night NC!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

Absolutely love the new avatar!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Andrea, where are you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

yohoo, NC, where are ya girl?  We're missing you...and I need a BB update as I missed the flippin finale!  NCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm here.......... just lazy!!! Big Brother Finale is tonight at 8 o'clock!!!      I think Drew will win it, I still can't believe he evicted Diane.  I know she was bitchy...................... but she really seemed like she cared about him.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOO, I thought it was on last night and I had missed it....I'm rooting for the hottie too!  Ya, Diane looked VERY hurt when she was evicted and I can't really blame her even tho I dont' really like her!

Anything planned for today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

I feel special- ya'll missed me!!    

Yesterday's meals:  (I don't remeber the weekend's meals, probably higher in calories, but clean for the most part, but I took yesterday's cals done a little just in case)

M1:  yogurt, apple
M2:  Myoplex Lite Protein Bar 
M3:  Protein shake
**finally went grocery shopping!!**
M4:  broccoli, egg whites
M5:  protein shake, carmel rice cakes (1.5 servings)

Probably about 15 minutes of weights and floor exercises.  I was just goofing off and bored, no set "routine" really.     Did 40 minutes of walking on the treadmill, I'd like to run but it hurts my shins for some reason    so I just walked 2.25 miles. 

Todays Meals:
M1: protein shake, 1/2 yogurt
M2: apple, tuna salad (the healthy way   ) sandwich
M3: 1/2 yogurt, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup LF cottage cheese
M4: broccoli (the WHOLE bag), tofu
M5: HP Popcorn, protein shake (Big Brother Finale


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

You know........................... Drew kind of resemble Mike (monster) but Mike's hotter.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 21, 2004)

> You know........................... Drew kind of resemble Mike (monster) but Mike's hotter.


Aww, thank you.  

I have absolutely no idea at all who Drew is, but I still appreciate the compliment. 

Diet is looking great, by the way, keep it up!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Drew's a hottie!!!  But he's no Mike!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

hey NC ... just saw your new avi and it's absolutely stunning ... just thought you should know.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks hun!! I love your sig- too funny!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

it almost makes me want to be a cowboy.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it almost makes me want to be a cowboy.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

I'v with NT, that avi is gorgeous 

Have a great day sweets


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Meals stayed the same yesterday except I added in 1 serving of rice cakes last night.  Didn't have time to do any training though.  I got on the treadmill and was only at 7 minutes when a couple of my friends pulled in so I got off to go talk to them and then in was time for Big Brother and then I fell asleep.  Jayce was such an ass last night- I wish someone would just beat the hell out of him   !!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wonder what will really happen with Diane and Drew, I'm a little suprised that she still voted for him after he gave her the boot   ?

Meals today:

M1:  1 yogurt, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 cup fiber one

M2:  salad w/ tuna, 1 slice tomatoe, 1 tbs. ranch, apple

M3:  protein shake, 1 yogurt, 1/4 SF choc. pudding, 3 cocoa

M4:  broccoli, tofu

M5:  mini HP popcorn, protein shake, 1/4 SF choc. pudding, 3 cocoa

I WILL train tonight, cardio- 1 hour and weights!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Jase IS a looser. He paints on his eyebrows


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

ha ha Jilly, he and the blond chicka are made for each other, have you ever in your life seen stupider people than those two?

Hi NC 

DREW WON!!!!  Yeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwww, did you check out his twin brother???  One for me, one for you


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

I think Drew is the hotter twrin.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Me too, so we'll have to arm wrestle over him


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, then I guess I'll just HAVE to take his twin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL, I love how everything in this journal is workout/diet related.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

Did 1 hour of low intensity cardio and weights last night. Wasn't hungry for my last meal................... but then at like 11:30 I woke up starving so, I had 1 light wheat hamburger bun (80 cals), 1 slice tomatoe, 1 slice FF cheese, baby carrots, lettuce, 1 tbs. LF Ranch.  So, my cals were fine, but note to self *eat your meals*!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

Meals Today:

M1:  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 cup Pina Colada Yogurt- this was so freaking good- taste just like pie!! 

M2:  2/3 cup veggie meat, 1/4 cup chili (no meat- canned), cabbage w/ 3 tbs. FF mayo - made slaw, 1 hamburger bun.  Okay- so I'm hoping this is going to taste like a hamburger with chili and slaw, I guess we'll see   

M3:  Protein shake (I always make these with SF Pudding and cocoa powder), apple

M4:  broccoli and egg whites

M5:  Protein shake and HP Popcorn

*cardio & weights!!! **


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Andrea!   I sent the article to your other email addy..hotmail sucks hee hee


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

Andrea, you eat the weirdest things!  jk All these homemade con-coctions!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Andrea, you eat the weirdest things!  jk All these homemade con-coctions!




Some of them do come out very........ nasty   , but some of them are really good.  Try this next time your craving chocolate:


Choclate Bean Cake  (THIS DOES NOT TASTE BEANY!!)

15 oz (1 can) black beans, drained and rinsed
4 large eggs, seperated
1- 1 1/2 cups splenda (depending on how sweet you like it)
3 TBSP baking cocoa
2 TBSP strong coffee 
1 Tsp baking powder
2 TBSP smart spread or canola oil
1 Tsp vanilla extract
2 TBSP chopped walnuts or hazelnuts (optional)

Preheat oven to 350 F
Prepare a 8x8 baking pan by spraying with PAM butter spray

Blend the egg yolks, splenda, baking powder, smart balance (or oil) vanilla, coffee & cocoa in a blender or with a stick blender.
Add the rinsed beans, puree until smooth.
Transfer bean mixture to a bowl if using the mixer.

In a sep. bowl whip the egg whites with a pinch of salt with a hand mixer until stiff peaks form. Mix 1/3 of the egg whites into the bean mixture to lighten the bean mix. Fold in the remaining egg whites in two portions. It's ok if some white streaks remain in the batter.
Pour the batter into the baking dish. Sprinkle top with chopped nuts if desired. Tap the pan on the counter a couple of times to release any air pockets. 
Bake at 350 F for 35-40 min or until toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.
Allow to cool 10 minutes before slicing.
Makes 16 2"x2" servings

You can try this out for icing:

1 box SFFF white chocolate pudding
4 oz. FF cream cheese
1 cup LC milk
1/2 cup FF whip cream

Whip it up!! You could also add some PB into the batter and have a chocoalte PB cake


----------



## jfrance (Sep 23, 2004)

You sure have one serious PB fetish...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> You sure have one serious PB fetish...




If you only knew!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

Update last night:
1  hour cardio (low intensity), weights, abs - about 20 minutes

Got up at 2:30 A.M. STARVING     so I was a good girl and made a protein shake and had a few baby carrots   

Todays Meals:

M1:  1 yogurt, 1 cup Fiber one
M2:  Chicken salad sandwich, apple, pickles
M3:  broccoli w/ EW
M4:  Protein shake, popcorn


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey great journal in here. Sounds like your doing great!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey great journal in here. Sounds like your doing great!




Thanks Rock!! I like you avi- she's hot!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Morning Hottie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Andrea, I like her too!  I need to find a good on of Milla from Resident Evil now, she's my other favorite! Your avi's pretty hot also I must say


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Andrea  Do you do all your workouts at home?

Hope you're having a great day hottie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

Happy Monday   Yeah Right     I hate Mondays!! Anyways................... 

Had a good weekend food wise I guess.  Did 1 hour of cardio (LI) Friday and Saturday.  Did a mini leg workout yesterday.  Calories were in check, but I made Sunday a higher calorie day like usual.  Was only going to take it up to 1800, but it ended up probably closer to 2100, but I guess that's okay.  I'm not even bloated so that's good!!   

Todays Meals!!!!   

M1:  Got up late as hell, so I grabbed a Myoplex Chocolate Fudge bar and took off for work.

M2:  Turkey and Cheese Sandwich, pickles

M3:  Protein Shake, fiber one

M4:  Broccoli, mushrooms

M5:  Popcorn!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Andrea  Do you do all your workouts at home?
> 
> Hope you're having a great day hottie




Hey Babes!! Hope your weekend went good with Justin!     I do usually do all my workouts at home.  I use to go workout on my lunch break, but I only had an hour and by the time I changed clothes, drove to the Y, changed back, drove back, I didn't get too much of a workout and I looked like shit for the rest of the day so now I just do them at home.  I've got a treadmill, stationary bike, eliptical, mini trampoline, DB's, weight bench, ab bench, stability ball and several tapes, so I just use them!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

> Got up at 2:30 A.M. STARVING     so I was a good girl and made a protein shake and had a few baby carrots


Good for you Andrea! Nice work.  

I know that if I woke up in the middle of the night because I was starving I probably would not go downstairs and grab a protein shake, lol. Keep it up!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

The weather here just fucking sucks!!!!!!!!!!   I hate when it rains.    

Update last night- meals- same, cardio- 50 minutes.

Today's Food:

M1:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 banana flavored yogurt, 1 cup fiber one   

* coffee *

M2:  turkey and cheese sandwich, pickles

M3:  1 yogurt, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cottage cheese

M4:  broccoli, mushrooms

M5:  popcorn, protein shake w/ SF pudding mix and cocoa powder


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Where is your protein with M4 missy?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Where is your protein with M4 missy?




Sometimes I add some in, sometimes I don't.  I really concentrate on my total for the day rather than the meal and that meal is only about 1.5 hours after meal 3 which has protein and Meal 5 which always has protein that I just don't stress over it too much.  I'm trying really hard not to be so hard on myself and just let everything kind of fall into place because this is the way I want to live, not just a diet for me anymore (even though currently I am wanting to loose some more weight) so I figure if I skip a little protein with a meal once in a while I'll be okay. 

How have you been doing?  Excited about your trip to Vegas?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Didn't do any cardio or weights last night.  Ended up going shopping and then my mom, grandpa and brother came by.  Eating went as planned   


Todays Meals:

**1 mile walk, a little abs**

M1:  1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 yogurt
**Add- Zone Perfect Chocolate PB bar- this was sooo good**M2:  turkey sandwich
M3:  broccoli, mushrooms, egg whites
M4:  HP popcorn, protein shake

Weights and Cardio tonight!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning Beautiful!  Long time no see     How's it going, anything new and exciting you want to share???  I'm lost without BB now, there isn't anything good on TV anymore (which is probably a good thing lol)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi NC!!

Wow!  You dont eat very much, do you??  How much cardio do you normally do?  If you are gonna be on Team Gopro, you may have to start eating more!    
NO SKIPPING ON PROTEIN!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Beautiful!  Long time no see     How's it going, anything new and exciting you want to share???  I'm lost without BB now, there isn't anything good on TV anymore (which is probably a good thing lol)




Hey Vel!! I missed you.  Nothing much has been going on, same shit different day ya know! Crazy world     I'm lost without it too, I really want to know what becomes of Drew and Diane   .  I watch Real World when I can stay awake, but that didn't happen last night.  8-9 is really my only t.v. time and now it SUCKS!!  How have you been?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi NC!!
> 
> Wow!  You dont eat very much, do you??  How much cardio do you normally do?  If you are gonna be on Team Gopro, you may have to start eating more!
> NO SKIPPING ON PROTEIN!



Hey there hot stuff!!    I eat usually between 1300-2000 calories a day, today's just on the lower end.  It works out to about 1500.  I try to keep my cals from 1300-1600 through the week and then up them on the weekends closer to maintenance.  My day works out to about 40-40-20, but I need to start paying more attention to my meals though.  I guess I just may take yours and Jilly's advice     Up, up, and away my protein goes   

How's your day going?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Vel!! I missed you.  Nothing much has been going on, same shit different day ya know! Crazy world     I'm lost without it too, I really want to know what becomes of Drew and Diane   .  I watch Real World when I can stay awake, but that didn't happen last night.  8-9 is really my only t.v. time and now it SUCKS!!  How have you been?



Hee hee, i hear ya, 8 - 9 is my tv time too, I like to read from 9 - 10 before I go to bed..and, ya, TV here during that time sucks too!      I do watch Survivor tho on Thursday nights.  I'm in a survivor pool and I got John K..he's a real hottie!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey there hot stuff!!    I eat usually between 1300-2000 calories a day, today's just on the lower end.  It works out to about 1500.  I try to keep my cals from 1300-1600 through the week and then up them on the weekends closer to maintenance.  My day works out to about 40-40-20, but I need to start paying more attention to my meals though.  I guess I just may take yours and Jilly's advice     Up, up, and away my protein goes
> 
> How's your day going?



Not bad at all!!  Thanks!!  That is pretty low cals, no?      I am not sure actually, I dont count cals just try to eat like GP tells me.    Yup you need your protein!! YOU, oh beautiful one, are a BODYBUILDER, not a dieter!!      You gonna give P/RR/S a try???


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 29, 2004)

> M4: HP popcorn, protein shake


Is this high-protein popcorn? 

Did you ever get a chance to get caught up on Real World?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning hon 

YOu watching survivor tonight???  I CAN"T WAIT for the OC to start again.  Do you watch it?  Ryan...drool...Seth..drool drool...Sandy the dad...yummy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 30, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Is this high-protein popcorn?
> 
> Did you ever get a chance to get caught up on Real World?


Nope, it's just Healthy Pop Popcorn.  I don't think they make high protein popcorn.

I watched RW last night, but it was a repeat of one I've already seen, I think they'll show Tuesday's episode on Saturday or Sunday, if not I'll catch it before the new one on this Tuesday.

Ended up adding in more food though, so cals were higher than I wanted but not over maintenance.  Added in some LFCC mixed with a little yogurt and crushed up carmel soy crisps    and I had some FF baked lays with lunch.  Oh well, at least it's not french fries!! LOL    Did 33 minutes of cardio last night and chest.  So, I ended up up with 50 minutes for the day so hopefully the extra cals didn't hurt.  Really need to bump my water up though- only had 1L of pure water yesterday, the rest of the day I drank Crystal Light and flavored calorie free water. Oh, and diet pepsi   .

Todays Meals:

M1:  Protein Shake (Protein powder, 1 tbs. FFSF chocolate pudding, 3 tbs. cocoa, 3 tbs. of this coffee stuff (has 90 cals for 3 tbs. but it's yummy))

M2:  Tuna Salad Sandwich 

M3:  Broccoli stir fry with egg whites (broccoli (the whole bag) green pepper, onion)

M4:  HP Popcorn with a Protein Shake (see M1)

Tonight- going to probably do Legs and Triceps or something of that nature and cardio!! 

Cindy, I'm really considering trying Gopro's program, I'm currently trying to put something together with it.  I have to have a plan or I get all confused   .  I'll probably wait until the first of November and then start it.  I want to drop some more fat before then though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

Good luck with whatever program you go with Andrea, I am sure that you'll do great! Diet is looking great, too. Did you ever get around to finding that cake recipe?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike!   

UPDATE:  Okay, yesterday meal 1 and meal 2 went as planned but I got home super late so this is how the rest went.

M3:  bag of HP Popcorn
M4:  1/2 cup oats w/ cocoa, yogurt and LFCC mixed together

Didn't have time to do cardio or weights, so looks like I'll be doing it all weekend!!   

Today's Meals:

M1:  2 scoops protein, 1/4 FFSF pudding mix, 6 tbs. cocoa

M2:  Turkey/ham/cheese sandwich on multi grain bread

M3:  Broccoli, egg whites, onion, green pepper

M4:  HP Popcorn while I watch Reba!! I'm a dork!   

I AM DOING CARDIO TONIGHT, HOPEFULLY 1 HOUR!!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2004)

Doing great Andrea


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Been super busy at work latley, haven't had much time to post.  Had a high/cheat day Sunday, Monday- back to usual.  Won't update meals, they've been like normal, I'll start with today.

AM - 20 min. walk

M1:  2 slices multi grain bread, 1 cup egg whites
M2:  2 cans green beans, 1 can chicken, chopped onion, parmesean cheese
M3:  broccoli, 1 serving potaotes, terriyaki tuna

WORKOUT HERE

M4:  HP Popcorn, Myoplex Bar

Hope everyone has been doing super!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning Andrea   what's keeping you so busy?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've been doing a gizillion spread sheets!!       I'm all excelled out! LOL!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for that recipe in my journal this am. I am trying it tonight-maybe for dinner. 

You should buy some stocks in sf ff jello pudding! Or you could be there spokes person


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for that recipe in my journal this am. I am trying it tonight-maybe for dinner.
> 
> You should buy some stocks in sf ff jello pudding! Or you could be there spokes person


 Watching the Food Network as much as I do, I've come to realize there are food festivals for just about any food you can think of in the united states. I'm sure there is a Jell-O festival SOMEWHERE in this country, and I suggest we seek this festival out, and attend. Jill and NC can even cook up some of their sf ff jello inventions and submit them to the great american jell-o bake off or whatever it's called.  

 And jill, this one is for you.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks GG, you are super cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning!  I thought I would stop by and say hello


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Andrea!!  It's survivor night!  wahoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone   

Jilly- I'd definatly be there spokesperson if they'd let me have all I want for free   .  I stocked up on pumpkin too yesterday (it was on sale) so I'll be trying your mock pumpkin pie this weekend!!

Hey GG   Your too cute babe!!    My problem is I'd want to sample all of the recipes everyone submitted!   

Hey Jeanie!!      I really enjoyed our talk last night!! I can't wait to chat with you again   

Morning Velvet!     YEAH!!!!!!!!!!  There will finally be something on t.v. I watched That 70's show last night, it's pretty funny and then Quintuplets come on, but it's not BB   .  Extreme Makeover comes on too, I love that show, I like the one with people better than the one with houses.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Did weights last night and 40 minutes of cardio. 

Thursday:

AM- 10 minute walk on incline, 10 minute stationary bike ride

M1:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 vanilla yogurt, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1/2 cup fiber one-  This was REALLY yummy!! 

M2:  Turkey sandwich w/ lettuce and mayo on multigrain bread

M3:  Tuna steak, broccoli, mushrooms, onions

WORKOUT HERE-  Legs, Cardio

M4:  HP Popcorn, Protein Shake

**I'm going to continue loosing as long as I can with the popcorn in my diet, but if I plateau I'll pull it out.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

morning pretty woman!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> morning pretty woman!!




Morning Sapph!!     What's on your agenda for today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...Extreme Makeover comes on too, I love that show, I like the one with people better than the one with houses.


 i love the house makeovers... i'm a home improvement junkie. hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...**I'm going to continue loosing as long as I can with the popcorn in my diet, but if I plateau I'll pull it out.


 Is popcorn a viable complex carb? It feels like a filler to me, like onion or mushroom.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i love the house makeovers... i'm a home improvement junkie. hahaha!




Me too.  Isn't it fun????


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Me too.  Isn't it fun????


 I live vicariously through all these people. Seriously.

 And that new kitchen makeover show on food network. Imagine? It's like a dream show for me. Combine cooking shows and home makeover shows and you have me at hello.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

*.*

...



			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did weights last night and 40 minutes of cardio.
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I live vicariously through all these people. Seriously.
> 
> And that new kitchen makeover show on food network. Imagine? It's like a dream show for me. Combine cooking shows and home makeover shows and you have me at hello.




*ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I cry EVERY time I watch the home makeover show.....This week they had a family who lost their home to a fire.  Sad   Now they have a home that's even better than before.  They even fixed the Truck and Horse trailer for the mom and daughter!!!!  I was sooo happy for them.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

The popcorn I get is called Jolly Time Healthy Pop Popcorn.  For the entire bag it is 225 calories, 5 grams of fat (no saturated- no trans fat), 57.5 grams of carbs, 22.5 grams of fiber, 7.5 grams of protein, no sugar.   This probably isn't the best carb source, but it keeps me sane     I like it just as much as regular popcorn!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Fiber one is a cereal very similar to all bran.  It has 14 grams of fiber in 1/2 a cup.  It's really good mixed with cottage cheese and yogurt    

I've not seen the kitchen makeover show yet GG- I'll have to watch for that, that would be interesting   .

I'm going to pain my bedroom, I'm thinking maybe a pale sage green color and then have all light wood bedroom furniture    What do ya'll think?  

I don't know that much about fillers, the popcorn could very well be one but I don't really know what that means.  I buy it with the regular popcorn.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...I've not seen the kitchen makeover show yet GG- I'll have to watch for that, that would be interesting   .


 It's called Kitchen Accomplished. They redo someone's kitchen, and at the same time teach them how to cook something.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

*.....*

..




			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Fiber one is a cereal very similar to all bran.  It has 14 grams of fiber in 1/2 a cup.  It's really good mixed with cottage cheese and yogurt
> 
> *Okay*
> 
> ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

GG- That show sounds very interesting, what time does it usually come on and what day?

Babsie- thanks for the trim suggestion, I hadn't thought of that.  I'm going to use those decorative wooden rods instead of just regular curtain rods to hang my curtains and I'm going to use the drapey curtains where it kind of sways longer on one side.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Babsie- thanks for the trim suggestion, I hadn't thought of that.  I'm going to use those decorative wooden rods instead of just regular curtain rods to hang my curtains and I'm going to use the drapey curtains where it kind of sways longer on one side.



You're welcome sweetie   Sounds like you know what you're talking about.  I love decorating!!!!  My sister in-law just purchased a condo and she's having me come over in a couple weeks to decorate it for her.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey there! Have you ever thought about posting your exercises/weights and all that from each workout? 

Did you catch the new Real World? I missed it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey there! Have you ever thought about posting your exercises/weights and all that from each workout?
> 
> Did you catch the new Real World? I missed it.




Hey Mike     I've thought about it, but then I'd have to write everything down while I was working out and half the time I forget.  Plus, I'm still a weakling- everyone would laugh at me!!

All the new RW was about was trying to get Karamo and MJ to finally talk- which they did.  Landon and MJ went out and Landon got a chair threw at him.  I don't think Philly likes those two that much!! 

How have you been doing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

MORRNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Did a 5 minute warm-up last night on the bike, did legs and abs and then a 5 minute cooldown.

Today's Plan of Attack   

2.5 mile walk on treadmill (43 minutes- what do you expect for 5:30 AM   I was walking soooooooooooo slow, but oh well!    8 minutes on the bike after that. 

M1:  2 slices multi-grain bread, 1 slice turkey, 2/3 cup egg whites w/ chopped onions in them, 1 tbs. mayo, lettuce-- made a sandwich!!

M2:  2 slices multi-grain bread, 3 slices turkey, mayo, lettuce, Myoplex Lite Bar

M3:  Protein shake, SF chocolate pudding, cocoa

M4:  COOKOUT-- 3 turkey dogs, 2 muli- grain bread slices, chopped onion, about 3 or so tbs. meatless chili, few tbs. coleslaw, green beans

M5:  HP Popcorn

Happy Friday


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> MORRNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



Morning Babs- How are you today sweetie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did a 5 minute warm-up last night on the bike, did legs and abs and then a 5 minute cooldown.
> 
> Today's Plan of Attack
> 
> ...


 Happy Friday to you, chickie!

 A cookout!? Fun!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

TGIF!!  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning sweetie 

I can't believe you can eat meat for breakfast...that's almost as icky (IMO lol) as GG's brocolli for breaky..ha ha

How are you?  Any fun plans for this weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie
> 
> I can't believe you can eat meat for breakfast...that's almost as icky (IMO lol) as GG's brocolli for breaky..ha ha
> 
> How are you?  Any fun plans for this weekend?


 Meat for breakfast. the only times i ever did that were when i bought a sausage biscuit at mc donald's or bacon/egg/cheese croissandwich at BK (which come to think of it, was quite often  )!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babs- How are you today sweetie!




I'm feeling GREAT!!!!!...how about you hon?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Vel    The only meat on that is a slice of deli turkey, it actually taste really good, like my healthy version of an egg sandwich   .  I can eat meat anytime though, I use to eat chicken for breakfast, and I EVEN use to make broccoli, ham and cheese omlets in the morning- sooo good, but a lot of people don't like that combo!   

GG- I've not had a sausage biscuit since I was like seven years old, I despise sausage and bacon, I can eat bacon bits though- go figure   .  I love chicken biscuits though!!   

I'm feeling pretty good too Babs- just SOOOO happy that it's Friday.  

Plans for the weekend, hmmmm.........  having a cookout tonight, having my favorites- just healthy alternatives   .  Tomorrow I'm going to go up to Cherokee in the moutains.  Don't know for sure about spending the night yet, I'll just see how it goes.  I'm going to one of the casinos though   .  Hopefully I'll win some money, last time I lost toooooooooo much!  Going to go look at new bedroom furniture too one day and pick out my paint for sure, still debating a little.  Might go shoot some hoops with my little brother one day this weekend as well and I want to go see the that movie Forgotten.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Try this version:

1/4 C pumpkin
1/2 Box sf ff pudding-vanilla or white chocolate
3/4C water
Pumpkin pie spice
Splenda to taste

Whisk all together. I LOVE IT. Soon I am going to  be sooooo sick of pumpkin. I plan to pass on the pumpkin pie thanksgiving when I can substitue this

Oh and its only like 90 cals, all carbies though!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Try this version:
> 
> 1/4 C pumpkin
> 1/2 Box sf ff pudding-vanilla or white chocolate
> ...




Yum!! I'll make that one day this weekend for desert, if I use the whole can of pumpkin how much pudding mix to I add?  I wonder if butterscotch would be good????


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Plans for the weekend, hmmmm.........  having a cookout tonight, having my favorites- just healthy alternatives   .  Tomorrow I'm going to go up to Cherokee in the moutains.  Don't know for sure about spending the night yet, I'll just see how it goes.  I'm going to one of the casinos though   .  Hopefully I'll win some money, last time I lost toooooooooo much!  Going to go look at new bedroom furniture too one day and pick out my paint for sure, still debating a little.  Might go shoot some hoops with my little brother one day this weekend as well and I want to go see the that movie Forgotten.



Sounds like a great weekend you've got lined up... have fun!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks BritChick


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Andrea, I didn't know you were Italian!  That's cool. I knoooow about all the food goodies  My ex was italian and his mom cooked some heavenly things


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 8, 2004)

Have a great weekend Andrea! Everything is looking great.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Andrea, I didn't know you were Italian!  That's cool. I knoooow about all the food goodies  My ex was italian and his mom cooked some heavenly things




You'd never guess my looking at me.  I'm only 1/2, my dad has really dark features and my mom is really fair skinned with really pale blonde hair and blue eyes so I look like her.  The food though...............


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend Andrea! Everything is looking great.




Thanks Mike!!    You have a good weekend too!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey-if you are using a whole can of pumpkin I would probably use 1-2 boxes of pudding. I think Trial and error!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey-if you are using a whole can of pumpkin I would probably use 1-2 boxes of pudding. I think Trial and error!



Thanks!! I'll probably try half the can with vanilla and half with white chocolate!! It'll be like a pumpkin pudding buffett!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

I like it with the white choc better.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like it with the white choc better.




I wonder if it would be any good with butterscotch??????


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Probably. Youd know best pudding queen


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Weekend went pretty good.  Meals we're on track- Sunday had my high/cheat day.  Made a calzone w/ broccoli, chicken, mushrooms and FF cheese.  Used regular dough though- but it was yummy.  I'm a little bloated this morning but oh well!! 

Today's Meals:

M1: 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 yogurt

M2:  turkey sandwich on multigrain bread, myoplex lite bar

M3:  broccoli, onions, chicken, terriyaki sauce

M4:  HP Popcorn


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad you had will power over the weekend! 

Lets see....I had 3 brownies 2 bowls of salad and 3 slices of pizza on Saturday.....................I CANNOT BELIEVE I DID THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Saturday was the day my family had the yard sale.....After the yard sale was over, hubby's mother decided to tell us, "Oh, before I forget, we're all having a memory evening of your Aunt Phyl that passed recently!"  I was so mad but said.......okay!   The entire time I was like........what the heck can I eat and I KNEW I should've brought my meals with me.....ugh.

Morning Andy!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Weekend went pretty good. Meals we're on track- Sunday had my high/cheat day. Made a calzone w/ broccoli, chicken, mushrooms and FF cheese. Used regular dough though- but it was yummy. I'm a little bloated this morning but oh well!!
> 
> Today's Meals:
> 
> ...


 mmmmm calzones! 

 You know? I saw this on food network -- of course  -- using filo (sp?) dough (pastry dough) instead of regular dough... cuts a lot of calories, apparently!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Glad you had will power over the weekend!
> 
> Lets see....I had 3 brownies 2 bowls of salad and 3 slices of pizza on Saturday.....................I CANNOT BELIEVE I DID THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Saturday was the day my family had the yard sale.....After the yard sale was over, hubby's mother decided to tell us, "Oh, before I forget, we're all having a memory evening of your Aunt Phyl that passed recently!"  I was so mad but said.......okay!   The entire time I was like........what the heck can I eat and I KNEW I should've brought my meals with me.....ugh.
> 
> Morning Andy!!!




 Brownies!! Yummy!! Have you ever tried the No Pudge brownies.  Their FF and you just add yogurt, you can even make one at a time.  The calzone I made used enough dough to make a pizza and I ate the WHOLE thing.  I had some for lunch and some for dinner.  But oh- it was SOOO good.  

I hate when I have unexpected things to do that throw off my diet.  This weekend we're going to a fish camp for my grandma's birthday and it's going to be soooo hard to resist all that fried shit because I DO like it, but it'll be broiled for me, they better not put butter on it either or I'll be   .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> mmmmm calzones!
> 
> You know? I saw this on food network -- of course  -- using filo (sp?) dough (pastry dough) instead of regular dough... cuts a lot of calories, apparently!




I wonder where I could get filo dough???


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Brownies!! Yummy!! Have you ever tried the No Pudge brownies. Their FF and you just add yogurt, you can even make one at a time. The calzone I made used enough dough to make a pizza and I ate the WHOLE thing. I had some for lunch and some for dinner. But oh- it was SOOO good.
> 
> I hate when I have unexpected things to do that throw off my diet. This weekend we're going to a fish camp for my grandma's birthday and it's going to be soooo hard to resist all that fried shit because I DO like it, but it'll be broiled for me, they better not put butter on it either or I'll be  .


 No Pudge Brownies? Where do you get that? And what's the sugar/calorie on one of those? Just curious... haha not that i'm gonna have any or anything


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I wonder where I could get filo dough???


 I was wondering the same thing. Probably at some hoity-toity type market. I'm gonna check out Epicure here on south beach. That's a small gourmet market where rich people's personal chefs do the daily shopping.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No Pudge Brownies? Where do you get that? And what's the sugar/calorie on one of those? Just curious... haha not that i'm gonna have any or anything




I buy them at the regular grocery store.  

http://www.nopudge.com/products/products.html

Click that link and it'll show you the different nutrition info. for the different kinds.  They are really yummy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

*Filo/Phyllo Dough*

http://www.globalgourmet.com/destinations/greece/filo.html

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,filo_dough,FF.html

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/scratch/scratch287.html


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> http://www.globalgourmet.com/destinations/greece/filo.html
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,filo_dough,FF.html
> 
> http://www.recipegoldmine.com/scratch/scratch287.html




Thanks Ivy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Brownies!! Yummy!! Have you ever tried the No Pudge brownies.  Their FF and you just add yogurt, you can even make one at a time.  The calzone I made used enough dough to make a pizza and I ate the WHOLE thing.  I had some for lunch and some for dinner.  But oh- it was SOOO good.
> 
> I hate when I have unexpected things to do that throw off my diet.  This weekend we're going to a fish camp for my grandma's birthday and it's going to be soooo hard to resist all that fried shit because I DO like it, but it'll be broiled for me, they better not put butter on it either or I'll be   .




Never tried the No Pudge Brownies before.  I actually do not crave sweets nor like them.  I think I ate some because they were there and I felt bad for saying NO to them all morning & afternoon, "Would you like a donut and pop, there's some in the house...go  help yourself!"......................  Some people just don't understand how strong headed one can be about their diets  

So is the Calzone a pizza?

Me too!  I told my husband he's going to have to talk to his family about this.  The next time I go somewhere or to a party, my arse is taking my own stuff.  Andy, let them know you don't like nor want butter on your fish....that's what I'd do.......


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

The calzone is like a pizza, but it's a stuffed pizza. Everything is on the inside and there's dough all around as oppose to everything being on top with a regular pizza.


Was at the doctors office with my mom until 6:30 last night!!! Her appt. was at 2:40- talk about late.  So no night time cardio last night, only had 20 in the A.M.  Meals went as planned though.

Today:

AM- 30 minute walk on treadmill

M1:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 yogurt (kiwi lime pie   ), 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup mixed berries

M2:  turkey sandwich on multigrain bread with mayo, 2 pickles (the BIG ones!!), Myoplex Lite Bar

M3:  Protein shake w/ SF pudding and cocoa   

M4:  Broccoli, zucchini, mushrooms, onion, some sort of protein stir-fry w/ terriyaki sauce

M5:  HP Popcorn

And that's all folks!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...Was at the doctors office with my mom until 6:30 last night!!! Her appt. was at 2:40- talk about late. So no night time cardio last night, only had 20 in the A.M. Meals went as planned though....


 DANG! I thoguht MY doctor was notorious for running behind, but that must be an all-time record with your mom's doctor! hahaha!

 Hey what is HP popcorn?

 Oh, and Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Healthy Pop Popcorn.  It's by Jolly Time- I LOVE that stuff!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Andrea?  Philo pastry is yummy, but it's high in trans fat..you can find it in the freezer section of any grocery store, right beside the frozen pie shells..speaking of pie shells     I made 3 pumpkin pies and 24 pumpkin tarts on the weekend...lets just say that no all of that was available to my guests the next day 

I see you did really well all weekend, good for you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Andrea? Philo pastry is yummy, but it's high in trans fat..you can find it in the freezer section of any grocery store, right beside the frozen pie shells..speaking of pie shells  I made 3 pumpkin pies and 24 pumpkin tarts on the weekend...lets just say that no all of that was available to my guests the next day
> 
> I see you did really well all weekend, good for you!


 Filo's got trans fats? Dang. I guess that's a wasted idea then


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

As long as it has less calories I'll give it a go!! Maybe I can even make my own WW dough?? Any suggestions


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Andy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Andy



Morning Sweetie!! How's your day going?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Pretty well.  Pretty well.  Earlier I thought I was developing a headache....then I drank my tea and so I'm fine.  I just needed my caffiene fix this morning   So I'm kinda hyper. 3 bags of tea into 20oz cup...... :bounce:     If were only a ping pong ball......hahaha

How about you hon?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Pretty well.  Pretty well.  Earlier I thought I was developing a headache....then I drank my tea and so I'm fine.  I just needed my caffiene fix this morning   So I'm kinda hyper. 3 bags of tea into 20oz cup...... :bounce:     If were only a ping pong ball......hahaha
> 
> How about you hon?



Do you add anything to your tea?  I'm at work so I'm pretty bored.  I need to start looking for another job SOON.  Just ate part of my lunch (myoplex bar) was hungry and couldn't wait so oh well!! When you were dieting down for your show how many calories did you have per day?  Did you have a cheat day/meal?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Do you add anything to your tea?  I'm at work so I'm pretty bored.  I need to start looking for another job SOON.  Just ate part of my lunch (myoplex bar) was hungry and couldn't wait so oh well!! When you were dieting down for your show how many calories did you have per day?  Did you have a cheat day/meal?




1 tbsp of splenda is all I add. and I get H.Y.P.E.R!!!!! I play techno while at work....gotta listen to something that's going just as fast (if not faster) than how I'm feeling..........You should try it.

You don't like your job?

I find if you're hungry between meals, add 8oz of water with a squeeze of lemon hits the spot until it's time for your meal.

I don't like talking about my calorie intake while preparing for comp.  Not recommended!  Everyone asks me that very question and I tell them.......I don't recommend you do it.  My calories were VERY strict and I ate EVERY 3 hours.  Only my trainer and husband know what my calories were like during comp.  Hope you don't get upset at me for not saying......it's for the best   I'll just say, When push comes to shove and comp time is right around the corner, you'll do almost ANYTHING to keep at your goal and to achieve it.  Everything I did was legal...let's make that clear!!!  

I was lifting and doing cardio 2 times a day...HARD CORE TRAINING!!!  starting at 6 weeks.....the last two weeks before comp, my training went down to once a day and no cardio........didn't have the energy and the only thing keeping me going was the Lipo 6.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I don't like talking about my calorie intake while preparing for comp.  Not recommended!  Everyone asks me that very question and I tell them.......I don't recommend you do it.  My calories were VERY strict and I ate EVERY 3 hours.  Only my trainer and husband know what my calories were like during comp.  Hope you don't get upset at me for not saying......it's for the best   I'll just say, When push comes to shove and comp time is right around the corner, you'll do almost ANYTHING to keep at your goal and to achieve it.  Everything I did was legal...let's make that clear!!!
> 
> I was lifting and doing cardio 2 times a day...HARD CORE TRAINING!!!  starting at 6 weeks.....the last two weeks before comp, my training went down to once a day and no cardio........didn't have the energy and the only thing keeping me going was the Lipo 6.



I'm not upset sweetie!! I was just curious, no big deal!     Did you work while you were preparing for the comp?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes ma'am.  Full time mother, full time worker and gym full time. LOTS AND LOTS of work plus stress.  It really wasn't that bad.  Many parents ask me, "Krystie, how did you do it?"  All I can say is:  "What's it worth to you to meet a goal?"  You'll do anything!!!  Atleast I did.  Everyone managed to stay happy during the process and so was I.    It was my turn to do something for me...m.e.!  And I can say I achieved.  My girls learned more about living healthy than most 4 and 7 year olds know.  They know how to make healthy choices.  My 7yr old was inspired and some day she says she's going to compete.  AND, she'll do REALLY well.  The genetics have been laid out for her and she'll have the BEST coach   ......................Me!

Was sacrifcing family time worth it.........absolutely.  Would I do it again?  ....over and over!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am.  Full time mother, full time worker and gym full time. LOTS AND LOTS of work plus stress.  It really wasn't that bad.  Many parents ask me, "Krystie, how did you do it?"  All I can say is:  "What's it worth to you to meet a goal?"  You'll do anything!!!  Atleast I did.  Everyone managed to stay happy during the process and so was I.    It was my turn to do something for me...m.e.!  And I can say I achieved.  My girls learned more about living healthy than most 4 and 7 year olds know.  They know how to make healthy choices.  My 7yr old was inspired and some day she says she's going to compete.  AND, she'll do REALLY well.  The genetics have been laid out for her and she'll have the BEST coach   ......................Me!
> 
> Was sacrifcing family time worth it.........absolutely.  Would I do it again?  ....over and over!



DAMN- you were one busy Woman!! You go girl!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey andrea... good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey andrea... good morning!



Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Andrea


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

I can't edit yesterday's meals so I'll just add to them here.   

Did 1 hour of PM cardio (low intensity walking) added in 1 packed Reduced Sugar Oatmeal, 1 slice deli turkey, 1 slice FF cheese
Today:
AM- 10 minute bike ride... was soooooooooooooooo sleepy   

M1:  1/2 cup oatbran (before cooking), 1/2 cup cottage cheese
M2:  1/4 cup fiber one, 1/2 yogurt
M3:  turkey sandwich on multigrain bread w/ mayo and lettuce, 2 pickles
M4:  protein, coffee, 1/2 box FFSF pudding mix, 3 tbs. cocoa
LEGS AND CARDIO
M5:  broccoli, cauliflower, onion, zucchini, terriyaki, protein????- stirfry
M6:  HP Popcorn -- if I'm hungry

I've never had oatbran until this morning and I LOVE this stuff   , I like it better than any other breakfast cereal I've had.


I need a little help someone, I'm going to make a crustless pumpkin pie, so my recipe calls for:
1 can pumpkin
1/2 cup sugar- I'm using splenda
1 can evaporated milk- CAN I USE FF REGULAR MILK??
2 eggs- I'm going to use 1/2 cup egg whites


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I can't edit yesterday's meals so I'll just add to them here.
> 
> Did 1 hour of PM cardio (low intensity walking) added in 1 packed Reduced Sugar Oatmeal, 1 slice deli turkey, 1 slice FF cheese
> Today:
> ...



Yes, go with the splenda, skim milk and egg whites (altho it's probably better to use the egg beaters..(as I did) but it should turn out ok with whites too

I just made this the other night so I know it works! Now my son and i make it everynight..but we don't even cook it (leaving out the egg whites of course)..yum, just tastes like pumpkin pie filling - even better if you put in the freezer for a bit to make it really cold!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Yes, go with the splenda, skim milk and egg whites (altho it's probably better to use the egg beaters..(as I did) but it should turn out ok with whites too
> 
> I just made this the other night so I know it works! Now my son and i make it everynight..but we don't even cook it (leaving out the egg whites of course)..yum, just tastes like pumpkin pie filling - even better if you put in the freezer for a bit to make it really cold!




Did you bake yours and then refrigerate it?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did you bake yours and then refrigerate it?



The original recipe, I baked and refrigerated..but when I made it w/o egg whites, sustituted skim and splenda, I didn't cook it...was gonna try it tonight tho!...You could make a crust out of crushed almonds too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning!!!



Morning    How's your Wednesday going?  It's rainy and icky here today.  Makes me want to sleep!!!!! I bought a radio for work (via your suggestion) and left the damn thing on my kitchen table!!!!!!!!!!    But it supposedly picks up t.v. shows too so we'll see


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning    How's your Wednesday going?  It's rainy and icky here today.  Makes me want to sleep!!!!! I bought a radio for work (via your suggestion) and left the damn thing on my kitchen table!!!!!!!!!!    But it supposedly picks up t.v. shows too so we'll see




Wednesday is okay.  Could be better though.

It's icky here also.  Rain, windy and just plain cold.

I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS!!!.  I use to do that all the time.  Now all I do is when I think of something I need to take with me to work, etc.... I put in my car while I'm thinking about it....or, I'll forget......get half way to work and say............shhhhhiiiiiiiaaaaattttt!!!!!    

yeah, there are times I listent to tv shows....kinda cool.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sooooo friggin cold!!!!!!!!!!! Meals went as planned last night, just added in one piece of "pumpkin pie" and did 45 miutes of cardio, shoulders & triceps.

Today's Plan:
AM- 15 minutes on treadmill, 5 minutes on the bike
M1:  1/2 cup oatbran, 1 cup fat free low carb milk, 1/2 cup berries
M2:  1 scoop protein, 1/2 box FFSF pudding mix, 3 tbs. cocoa, coffee
M3:  "pumpkin pie," 1 cup cottage cheese
M4:  turkey & cheese sandwich, yogurt
M5:  piece pumpkin pie
M6:  broccoli, zucchini, onion, egg whites
M7:  HP Popcorn

Cardio & Weights tonight!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm sooooo friggin cold!!!!!!!!!!! Meals went as planned last night, just added in one piece of "pumpkin pie" and did 45 miutes of cardio, shoulders & triceps.
> 
> Today's Plan:
> AM- 15 minutes on treadmill, 5 minutes on the bike
> ...


 It's cold over there?!?!

 LUCKY YOU. I love cold.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

It's suppose to warm up to around 70 but it's pretty darn cold this morning.  The high tomorrow is only like 62.  My hands and nose are freezing!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

oh you big baby 

That's how it starts out here.........cold then warms up...then cools back down.

WINTER IS COMING!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> oh you big baby
> 
> That's how it starts out here.........cold then warms up...then cools back down.
> 
> WINTER IS COMING!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


 Yea I can't wait until winter hits miami. All 20 minutes of it at a cool 60 degrees. I hope I am awake when it happens so I can go outside before it goes back up to 85.


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

Ive been wearing sweaters and turtlenecks for the past couple of weeks. They are calling for snow here this weekend I HATE the cold.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ive been wearing sweaters and turtlenecks for the past couple of weeks. They are calling for snow here this weekend I HATE the cold.


 ARgh! I'll trade ya!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Winter definatly is coming!! I got hot a little while ago, took my jacket off now I'm cold again!!  It's suppose to snow in the mountains this weekend, I wish I could go up there again, hmmm............... maybe I will   

Ivy, I'm not far from you, drive on up, we can be cold together!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

*I Am In Love*

Yup, I'm in love........ with M3- pumpkin pie w/ cottage cheese!!!!!!! OMG, this is soooooooooooooooo yummy!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...Ivy, I'm not far from you, drive on up, we can be cold together!!


 Girl you know it's only a matter of time before the likes of Max Mirkin find that comment and "rebuild" it into something more to his liking! hahahahahaah! 

 I AM due for a vacation though!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Girl you know it's only a matter of time before the likes of Max Mirkin find that comment and "rebuild" it into something more to his liking! hahahahahaah!
> 
> I AM due for a vacation though!




We could be snuggle bunnies!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> We could be snuggle bunnies!!


 Being that it's cold and all, it will surely get kinda nipply! 


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! This should increase the hits to your journal today, no doubt!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning, chickie!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm in love........ with M3- pumpkin pie w/ cottage cheese!!!!!!! OMG, this is soooooooooooooooo yummy!!



That does sound yummy, I must have missed one of your menus Andrea..can you repost this meal (ingredients/directions too!)

How are you?  Did you watch survivor last night?  My hottie is still there...wahooooo  That one girl is really buff...but needs to eat a little more..she's the dark haired, tanned skinned one with the neon green suit


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Ivy and Vel!!!   

Didn't catch Survivor last night, I did 25 minutes of cardio, ate and passed out!!  I was a sleepy little girl.  Did 40 minutes of cardio (walking on the treadmill) this morning and was STILL late for work even though I got up at 5:30!!!!!!!!!!  I worked out, packed my meals, took a shower, watched tv    made my protein shake and still had to put my makeup on in the car!!! And then- to make matters worse, I didn't have time to really put all my makeup on so when I got here this woman I work with told me I looked like I should still be in  high school (I'm 21!!!!!!).  Oh well, maybe one day I'll appreciate comments like that, but I don't think she meant that in a nice way.  

Here's my pumpkin pie recipe:
1 can pumpkin
1.5 cups fat free low carb milk
1/2 cup splenda
cinnamon
1/2 cup egg whites

*Mix ingredients, pour in baking dish, bake for 15 minutes at 425, turn down oven to 350 and bake an additional 30 minutes OR until toothpick comes out clean.  Refrigerate over night.  I cut mine into 4 pieces (4 BIG pieces!!)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy and Vel!!!
> 
> Didn't catch Survivor last night, I did 25 minutes of cardio, ate and passed out!!  I was a sleepy little girl.  Did 40 minutes of cardio (walking on the treadmill) this morning and was STILL late for work even though I got up at 5:30!!!!!!!!!!  I worked out, packed my meals, took a shower, watched tv    made my protein shake and still had to put my makeup on in the car!!! And then- to make matters worse, I didn't have time to really put all my makeup on so when I got here this woman I work with told me I looked like I should still be in  high school (I'm 21!!!!!!).  Oh well, maybe one day I'll appreciate comments like that, but I don't think she meant that in a nice way.
> 
> ...



I dont' understand why people say insensitive things...it's cruel...obviously she's just jealous that your so beautiful and youthful   

That sounds yummmy..but I can't have milk right now waaaaaaaaaaa..I'll save it for later tho!

Bubba got voted out last night..they tribes were redivided, one tribe has mostly girls, the other mostly guys..so now one tribe is all girls and Rory ha ha ha ha ha..not a smart move I think


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Friday!!

AM- 40 minutes cardio    (so glad I got this over with   )

M1:  protein, 1/2 box white chocolate FFSF pudding, 3 tbs. cocoa, cappucino flavored coffee- made a shake!!

M2:  pumpkin pie, 1/2 cup cottage cheese

M3:  turkey and cheese sandwich on multigrain bread w/ slaw (made with mayo) and lettuce

GOING TO THE MALL AFTER WORK SO I MAY ONLY HAVE ONE MORE MEAL AFTER THIS, BUT MAYBE TWO?? WHO KNOWS??

M4:  HP Popcorn OR Protein Shake

M5:  veggie stirfry (the usual combo) with eggies!! 

*Had a "high" day yesterday.  In that book Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle it says that if you are on a low calorie diet that every third day you should increase your calories to maintenance, so yesterday I upped to 2300 calories because my calories through the week are usually around 1500.  But, I didn't up with junk food, I had two bags of popcorn yesterday, an extra piece of pumpkin pie and some more oatbran last night, BUT I woke up and figured I'd be bloated and I actually weighed a pound less- go figure!! And I look leaner- yeah me!!!!! So, I figure If I increase every fourth day to 2000 and stay at 1500 the other days, I'll average out at about 1570- 1700 or so for the week. 

Opinions???????


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Friday!!
> 
> AM- 40 minutes cardio    (so glad I got this over with   )
> 
> ...



What are you opinions on that book by Tom Venuto?  I've wanted to buy it...but I don't like buying stuff online


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> What are you opinions on that book by Tom Venuto? I've wanted to buy it...but I don't like buying stuff online


 I bought it.

 Honestly, it's more "motivation" material to me, than something I don't already know or had access to. But it's worth it. He lays out a lot of things in a way that is simple to understand. It's worth having, if you ask me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...still had to put my makeup on in the car!!! And then- to make matters worse, I didn't have time to really put all my makeup on so when I got here this woman I work with told me I looked like I should still be in high school (I'm 21!!!!!!). Oh well, maybe one day I'll appreciate comments like that, but I don't think she meant that in a nice way...


 I don't know what's worse, being told you need to put on make up because you look like you're in high school, being told you need make up because you need to look more professional (wtf??), or being told, when you DO put on make up, WOW you look great! you should do that more often (as in, you look awful without it!). hahahaha!

 It's best not to comment at all sometimes, no?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Actually, I don't have it........ yet.  My best friend bought it for me so I should have it by Monday, but she already has it so she told me what it said pretty much.  She's had amazing results though and she follows the same guidelines that are layed out in the book. It's pretty much stuff that you probably already know, but I really beat myself up for eating what I consider too much so this book (from what she's told me) just let's me know you can eat and loose.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't have it........ yet. My best friend bought it for me so I should have it by Monday, but she already has it so she told me what it said pretty much. She's had amazing results though and she follows the same guidelines that are layed out in the book. It's pretty much stuff that you probably already know, but I really beat myself up for eating what I consider too much so this book (from what she's told me) just let's me know you can eat and loose.


 Bingo -- stuff we know, but good to have for support and reference.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't know what's worse, being told you need to put on make up because you look like you're in high school, being told you need make up because you need to look more professional (wtf??), or being told, when you DO put on make up, WOW you look great! you should do that more often (as in, you look awful without it!). hahahaha!
> 
> It's best not to comment at all sometimes, no?




Yup!! I totally agree.  She always makes comments, and sometimes they hurt my feelings.  Today, I may look a little younger because we dress down on Fridays and I have on jeans and a hoodie with my hair in a pony tail, BUT she shouldn't comment IMO.  Every I work with knows that I lift weights some and I had on a tank top earlier this week (it was a little warmer) and she told me that for someone who works out I looked awful stringy- WTF   .  So, instead of letting her know that it kind of hurt my feelings because I DO have a little bicep    I smiled and said well, I try, at least I'm not fat!!!!  That might not have been very nice either but if you can dish it out you should be able to take it!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yup!! I totally agree. She always makes comments, and sometimes they hurt my feelings. Today, I may look a little younger because we dress down on Fridays and I have on jeans and a hoodie with my hair in a pony tail, BUT she shouldn't comment IMO. Every I work with knows that I lift weights some and I had on a tank top earlier this week (it was a little warmer) and she told me that for someone who works out I looked awful stringy- WTF  .  So, instead of letting her know that it kind of hurt my feelings because I DO have a little bicep   I smiled and said well, I try, at least I'm not fat!!!! That might not have been very nice either but if you can dish it out you should be able to take it!!


 Right on!!!! That's the way to do it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Right on!!!! That's the way to do it.




Exactly!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> In that book Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle it says that if you are on a low calorie diet that every third day you should increase your calories to maintenance, so yesterday I upped to 2300 calories because my calories through the week are usually around 1500.  But, I didn't up with junk food, I had two bags of popcorn yesterday, an extra piece of pumpkin pie and some more oatbran last night, BUT I woke up and figured I'd be bloated and I actually weighed a pound less- go figure!! And I look leaner- yeah me!!!!! So, I figure If I increase every fourth day to 2000 and stay at 1500 the other days, I'll average out at about 1570- 1700 or so for the week.
> 
> Opinions???????



I printed it off yesterday and was going to read it during cardio last night....BUT things ran behind so the gym didn't happen and neither did reading Burn the Fat, Feed the muscle.

typically, carb ups are recommened every 3 or 4 day.  This is the norm.  Instead of popcorn, you should try fruit, yam, pasta or lean red meat vs...turning to popcorn and pumpkin pie.

Your % should be about 55% p 35% carb & 10% fat


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

What a biatch...geez...  

Next time she says that..say 'Stringy?  Let's see..' and then bitch slap that Biatch upside the head with the force of that bicep and see how 'stringy' she thinks it is then!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I printed it off yesterday and was going to read it during cardio last night....BUT things ran behind so the gym didn't happen and neither did reading Burn the Fat, Feed the muscle.
> 
> typically, carb ups are recommened every 3 or 4 day.  This is the norm.  Instead of popcorn, you should try fruit, yam, pasta or lean red meat vs...turning to popcorn and pumpkin pie.
> 
> Your % should be about 55% p 35% carb & 10% fat



EDIT:  this conversation never happened


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> What a biatch...geez...
> 
> Next time she says that..say 'Stringy?  Let's see..' and then bitch slap that Biatch upside the head with the force of that bicep and see how 'stringy' she thinks it is then!




Believe me- I've thought about it!!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 15, 2004)

> I smiled and said well, I try, at least I'm not fat!!!! That might not have been very nice either but if you can dish it out you should be able to take it!!


Put the girl in her place!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Got it...delete away... thanx ;-)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

*It's Just Another Manic Monday!!!!!!*

And I HATE Mondays   

Ate too much yesterday, Saturday went fine though.  Went out to eat (got broiled fish, shrimp and a baked potato), did 50 minutes of cardio Saturday too.  Didn't do jack shit yesterday, hung out with my brother some and went to my mom's.  I'm a little bloated today but it should be gone by tonight- I'm chugging the water!!!!!!!!   

Monday:
AM- 20 minutes treadmill, 10 minutes bike
M1: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 FFSF chocolate pudding, 1/4 FFSF bannana creme pudding, 3 tbs. cocoa- this was good, just blended a tad bit to long
M2: cheese sandwich on multigrain bread w/ mayo  
**M3:  Gardenburger Meal- "chicken" and veggies 
M4: broccoli, onion, 1 piece fish
LEGGIES HERE AND A LITTLE MORE CARDIO
M5: 1 scoop protein, 1/2 FFSF chocolate pudding, 3 tbs. cocoa

I have got to go grocery shopping today!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

*Walk Like an Egyptian*



			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ...Didn't do jack shit yesterday...


 hahahahah sounds like my weekend, in retrospect! Big plans, but didn't do most of it!

 Good morning!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning   Busy day for me!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Ivy and Jeanie!!     I bet your diet was a lot better than mine yesterday Ivy!! I was a piggie!! LOL!!  What's keeping you so busy today Jeanie?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Andrea!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning Andrea!!!



Morning Sweetie!! How was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

My weekend was busy with Cardio, tanning, cleaning, etc

How was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh, and I went shopping!!!

AND I DIED MY HAIR!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, and I went shopping!!!
> 
> AND I DIED MY HAIR!!!!!


 PICTURES PLEASE!  hahahah! what color?

 I went back to my natural dark brown last month, after being a red-head for years.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

I got low lights put in my hair at the first of the month and they've already almost faded completly out    so I've got to get them done again.  I've got blonde hair and it won't hold any color usually, but I like for it to be a little darker in the winter time since I don't tan in the winter.  

My weekend, well it was okay   .  Went shopping Friday night, I got 4 pairs of pants at Express (and I think I may get a PT job there until after Christmas), a pair of shoes at Dillards (they were on sale!!   ) and some jeans at Belk which now I wish I wouldn't have bought because they're barely long enough with my heels   .  Then I watched Mean Girls with my cousin and her boyfriend until he started being a pecker head and she told him to leave and then a few of my friends came up later on that night.  Saturday I got up early (like nine) then went back to bed and didn't get up until 3:30, so I did some cardio, got ready and went out to eat.  Nothing too exciting Saturday night, was home and in bed by midnight!!  Sunday I ate too much, took my brother shopping (I'm such a good sister   ) and then we played volleyball for a little bit.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm thinking of trying calorie cycling?? Any input??


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of trying calorie cycling?? Any input??



Good morning hon!

What do you have in mind?  Are you thinking of cycling the macros's too?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning hon!
> 
> What do you have in mind?  Are you thinking of cycling the macros's too?




No, I think that would be a little too stressful for me.  I'll keep everything about the same and just have different calories.  I'm going to try to put something together and I'll let you girls look it over for me!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> PICTURES PLEASE!  hahahah! what color?
> 
> I went back to my natural dark brown last month, after being a red-head for years.




Light Brown. 

I'm use to being blonde

Red hair is pretty.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of trying calorie cycling?? Any input??




What type of Calorie cycling??


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

I am deff checking out express-I hope they have one in Vegas.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey girly! Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  

Rise and shineeeeeeee


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning hon   whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Girlies!!     It's all rainy and blah here   , makes me   !!

Did leggies last night.  I think I need to up my reps on my lunges, but they really hurt last night- just not to sore today   - oh well!! Did 30 mins. of cardio last night (treadmill) and 5 on the bike for my leg warm up. 

Today:
30 minutes cardio (just walking, still half asleep- on treadmill), a little ab work

M1:  protein shake
M2:  pumpkin creme pie (this is very clean and has protein)
M3:  Garden burger meal
M4:  1 slice multigrain bread, 2 oz. chicken, 1 slice cheese, mayo, lettuce, 2 servings baby carrots
M5:  broccoli, green peppers, onion, egg whites
WORKOUT HERE -- back and cardio
M6:  protein shake 

I'm aiming for 5-6 meals a day now


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Girlies!!     It's all rainy and blah here   , makes me   !!
> 
> Did leggies last night.  I think I need to up my reps on my lunges, but they really hurt last night- just not to sore today   - oh well!! Did 30 mins. of cardio last night (treadmill) and 5 on the bike for my leg warm up.
> 
> ...



Looking good..so what's that pumpkin creme pie all about? have a recipe?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm aiming for 5-6 meals a day now




This is all good,,,,but I'd be skeptical with the pumpkin cream pie.  The carbs and sugars in this, would have to be greater than the amount of carbs.  What are your macros?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

> It's all rainy and blah here


It's all rainy and bla here, too. I hope it's not raining on my birthday! 

How is everything going?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

The pumpkin creme pie is the exact same as my pumpkin pie recipe, except I put FFSF vanilla pudding or FFSF white chocolate pudding on top of it.  The pudding is Sugar Free and I make it with FF carb countdown milk which has a lot of protein in it.  

Hey Mike    I hope it's not raining on your birthday too


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds yummy..i'm gonna have to look into the Low Carb Milk thing..any canadians here that can suggest a good brand?

How's your day going Andrea?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Vel, have you tried Soy


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to make this pumpkin creme thing.. I know Jillys been posting recipes and so have you.. I'm slow!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Vel, have you tried Soy



Yep     BOught it for my son when I thought his perpetual runny nose was from lactose issues...gicky stuff lol..maybe it's gotten better in the last 6 years???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Never tried Soy before...........until 3 months ago.....I think it was 3 mos ago 

i get the vanilla soy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had the silk vanilla and chocolate soy milk.  I liked both, but I like Hood's FF low carb better personally.  But, I'd drink either!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Ouch, Ouch, Ouch!!*

My back and legs are sore    but I'll be okay   

Did back and 30 minutes of cardio last night. 

Wednesday:

AM- 10 mins. on bike (was sooooo tired, could not get up!!)

M1:  4 oatbran/almond/protein muffins (I made this recipe up, but it was very good), FF yogurt

M2:  pumpkin creme pie, 1/4 cup cottage cheese

M3:  Garden burger Meal

M4:  1 slice bread, 2 oz. chicken, mayo, lettuce, baby carrots

M5:  broccoli, zucchini, onion, mushroom, g. pepper stirfry, 1 piece fish or some other protein............. maybe chicken

WORKOUT HERE :  cardio & biceps/triceps

M6:  Protein shake w/ cocoa and SF Puddin Mix


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

GOod morning Nc 

Recipe for muffins please


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ouch ouch ouch...


 But isn't it the good kind of pain?   I love being sore after a workout.

 Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> But isn't it the good kind of pain?   I love being sore after a workout.
> 
> Good morning!




For me.  Pain is def. a good sign.  No pain, no gain 

Morning Andy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup!! I LOVE the pain!!!!!!    

Here's the muffin recipe.  You could make use whatever extracts you want though to change the taste.

1 cup Oat Bran
1/2 cup FF milk
1 tsp. imitation vanilla extract
1 tsp. imitation almond extract
1/4 cup egg beaters OR two egg whites
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 grated zucchini
1/4 cup splenda/sugar twin brown sugar, mixed together

Mix all ingrediants together.  Put in muffin pan and bake at 425 for about 25 minutes until toothpick comes out clean.  Makes 12 muffins.  

DOES IMITATION EXTRACTS HAVE ANY CALORIES???

Next time I think I'm going to add more egg whites though and sugar free syrup and bannan extract.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

I love bran muffins


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I love bran muffins


 when are you gonna send me some!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

morning NC


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow that recipe sounds pretty good Andrea! I definitely need to try that cake recipe you gave me.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning NT     How have you been sweetie??   

Hey Mike- you haven't tried the cake yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What are you waiting for


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> when are you gonna send me some!


How about I come over and make em?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 20, 2004)

Haha, no time Andrea! Could you post the recipe in my journal maybe? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Haha, no time Andrea! Could you post the recipe in my journal maybe? I would really appreciate it.




Yup, let me find it and I'll post it for ya!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How about I come over and make em?




I wanna come toooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning NT     How have you been sweetie??



I am most excellent thanks, and yourself?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

Good afternoon .  I see you are having some fun in my journal 

I see you are still doing your diet and work out...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am most excellent thanks, and yourself?




Pretty good latley.  I wish the weather would get better, it's been icky here?  Are you going to Vegas too?  (I'm not   )   But definalty next year


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good afternoon .  I see you are having some fun in my journal
> 
> I see you are still doing your diet and work out...




Hey Sweetie!! Your journal is full of all the excitement (and sex talk) today and I just don't seem to get enough of either!!     Yup, I'm still hanging in there diet/workout wise.   I've actually started to concentrate more on weights.  I need to chat with you soon though, I always get crazy questions and I completly forgot to ask you what I was going to the other day when I called!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Sweetie!! Your journal is full of all the excitement (and sex talk) today and I just don't seem to get enough of either!!  Yup, I'm still hanging in there diet/workout wise. I've actually started to concentrate more on weights. I need to chat with you soon though, I always get crazy questions and I completly forgot to ask you what I was going to the other day when I called!


  Feel free to call me on my home phone ( i will PM it to you)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think I *may* take a rest day today but I'm not sure yet.  I just feel tired, physically.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thursday:

AM- cardio:  a little over 3 miles walking

M1:  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1 fat free yogurt

M2:  Pumpkin Pie, oat bran muffins

M3:  Gardenburger Meal

M4:  1 slice bread, lettuce, mayo, 2 oz. chicken, oat bran muffins, baby carrots

M5:  "Taco Salad" (healthy version)

WORKOUT HERE

M6:  HP Popcorn, Protein Shake


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Mornging Andy 

Your meals look yummy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Pretty good latley.  I wish the weather would get better, it's been icky here?  Are you going to Vegas too?  (I'm not   )   But definalty next year



Morning miss beautiful 

No ... not this year.  We went last year and had a great time.  We just bought a house so funds were a little short.  

How are things this fine morning?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 21, 2004)

> I just don't seem to get enough of either!!


I am sure something can be done about this. 

Diet is looking great Andrea, really impressive. Yeah it's great to listen to your body about when to take your rest days. Have a great day!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Andrea.  Thanks for your knd words in my journal   Sometimes I just need to vent.  Now maybe you have more of an idea of why I enjoy cardio over sex and candy.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone     My internet time has been cut down      so I won't be able to get on as much, just once or twice a day for a few minutes!!

Hey NT    I really want to go next year too, and it would be so cool to meet everyone on here   

Mike- well any help you'd like to lend my way can be arranged   

Hey Jeanie     Anytime sweetheart     Your such a nice and BEAUTIFUL person and you need to know it.  I'll give you a jingle this weekend and we can chat!!   

FRIDAY    (Thank God!! I'm so about to quit my job, I hate it!!   )

40 minutes cardio on treadmill, some abs

M1:  oat muffins, cottage cheese
M2:  nitrotech bar
M3:  Gardenburger Meal
M4:  1 slice bread, chicken, mayo, lettuce, carrots
M5:  Healthy taco salad again!!
M6:  Protein Shake!!

Have a great day everyone, I'll be on later     Oh, and Ivy- if you read this your pictures look STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning Hot Stuff..big plans for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey! Why is your internet time being cut? Boss? 

 And about the pics, thank you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Hot Stuff..big plans for the weekend?




Hey Hottie!! Nothing too much planned right now, I'm getting my carpets cleaned tomorrow morning so I'll have to find something to do and pack all my meals and head on out.  Maybe shopping   What about you??? How the carb cycling going?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey! Why is your internet time being cut? Boss?
> 
> And about the pics, thank you.




Because my boss, well not even my boss, just the guy who is a big shot thinks he's the boss.  I got called into a meeting with him late yesterday because he sent me some bullshit e-mail that's not my job and I told him just that!! So, needless to say, I'm job hunting!! He told me that I needed to watch how long I'm on the internet- WTF- EVERYBODY here stays on-line.  Whatever, I might just stay on all day long!!       He's a big meanie!! Those are all for him!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Hottie!! Nothing too much planned right now, I'm getting my carpets cleaned tomorrow morning so I'll have to find something to do and pack all my meals and head on out.  Maybe shopping   What about you??? How the carb cycling going?




nice...I was just looking at my REALLY beige carpets this morning and thinking of getting the damn thing cleaned ha ha ha

Shopping sounds awesome..i'm doing the same, need a new winter coat, seems that my old coat is way too big     Cycling's going ok I guess, altho I'm having problems with carbs lately...


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

Im banned from the internet at work too. What is the big deal if we play on Im all day and get paid for it?? 

Have a fab weekedn darling!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

morning NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Everyone!!   

Had a good weekend, went out Saturday night but didn't do any drinking.      Went shopping Saturday too, found this cool health food store, so I bought this chocolate sauce stuff, calorie free, carb free, everything free by Waldens Farm and I add it to my oatbran or oatmeal or whatever with some peanut butter (I use peanut wonder) and it's soooooo good!!     No weights Saturday, just cardio and a little dancing and Sunday did 30 minutes cardio and chest.  

Monday   
AM- 45 minutes cardio, or was it 50- I was half asleep!!

M1:  oatbran, yogurt, SF syrup
M2:  oatbran, LC chocolate cereal, 1/2 cup Cottage Cheese
M3:  1/2 ham and cheese sandwich, 2 muffins, baby carrots
M4:  1/2 ham and cheese sandwich, 2 muffins
M5:  lettuce, black beans, veggie meat, FF sour cream, FF cheese, salsa   
M6:  HP Popcorn

Leggies tonight!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Davinici's Syrup (sp?)*

If anyone has used Davinici's Syrup- what kind is the best?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't use syrup.....so I cannot help

HIIIIIIII   Andy!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

ARe these walden farms dressings any good??? I may buy some when I go to Vegas.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

HI NC   I only use the Atkin's zero everything syrup..it's ok...i use it very rarely.

SO?  What did you buy on your shopping trip that wasn't food?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ARe these walden farms dressings any good??? I may buy some when I go to Vegas.




I didn't buy the dressings, I bought the chocolate dip stuff.  It's really good mixed in oats w/ pb.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

good morning Miss NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HI NC   I only use the Atkin's zero everything syrup..it's ok...i use it very rarely.
> 
> SO?  What did you buy on your shopping trip that wasn't food?




Let's see here, I bought a sweater (pretty pale green color), 2 other shirts, 2 hats (pink and white & burgandy and white to where when I start running outside), some panties   at Aeropostale and then a dress jacket to go with some dress pants I have for work, another sweater (plain light brown), and two other shirts at Rave.

Oh, and I bought 2 throw carpets (my carpets look great btw, he got the stain out!!) and a clip for my cell phone and a car charger.  I think that's about it!


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Andrea!

I've only managed to read the last 2 pages of your journal..damn I should come on here more you have lots of good food ideas. The oat bran muffins look yummy and sf ff choc syrup w/PB and oats...heaven! I should have no reason to cheat now should I?

sorry about your job hun! If you need any advise in that area (resumes, etc) just let me know..I consider myself a professional interviewee at this point! 

Hope you have a great day hun!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 25, 2004)

WF dressings and jams are good. The choc. dip has a funny aftertaste, but the onion and marshmallow dip are good. As for DaVinci syrup, I like amaretto, irish cream, cookie dough was so/so, but choc., caramel, and vanilla are always good.
My favorite Walden Farms dressings are Bacon Ranch and Sun Dried Tomato Vinaigrette. Basalmic Vinaigrette and Creamy Bacon are pretty good too.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey J     I may e-mail you my resume and let you see if it looks okay if you don't mine! How's life been treating you?  Yeah, I've been making tons of stuff here latley, trying to find healthy alternatives to everything   

Hey Aggie!! Thanks for stopping by hun   .  I'll pick up some of the dressings you suggested, they didn't have chocolate Divinci's at the store I was at, so I guess I'll go with cookie dough.  What all do you add it to??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll try this and see if she notices   hehehe 

Good afternoon miss NC.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'll try this and see if she notices   hehehe
> 
> Good afternoon miss NC.




Hey there Hottie!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

hottie ... * giggle * ... thanks,  ... I'm really good now. 

And your fine self, how is everything?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 25, 2004)

I occasionally add the syryup to coffee (when I drink it, which is rare) or protein shakes.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

Andrea=the queen of recipes !! (with sff ff jello pudding) 

Im deff gonna buy those dressings when Im in Vegas!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Andrea=the queen of recipes !! (with sff ff jello pudding)
> 
> Im deff gonna buy those dressings when Im in Vegas!


Yes she is, I started putting ff sf pistachio pudding in my choc. shake, it is really good!   Good morning pretty lady!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yes she is, I started putting ff sf pistachio pudding in my choc. shake, it is really good!   Good morning pretty lady!


 Good morning Andrea!

 Jeanie: i just can't do pistachio. hahahaha! I tried. Oh god how i've tried, for the sake of something other than vanilla or chocolate.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning ncgirl


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Not fair!     You guys have good sf ff pudding flavours there, we just have the basics   

Good morning Andy!  How are you today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good Morning Everybody     Hope your all having a good morning! It's raining here AGAIN today!! But, on a good note- it's suppose to be 80 on Saturday.    

Ivy- try this:  vanilla protein, 1 tbs. pistachio pudding, 1 tbs. peanut butter, ice= peanut brittle shake (well, kind of, it's pretty good and doesn't taste like pistachio, but doesn't really taste like peanut butter either- it's a happy medium!!)  Have you ever tried adding FFSF bannana creme pudding mix to your shakes?  It's good, really good with Peanut Butter too!! 

Jill- you better bring a BIG extra suitcase, we've got lots of yummies over here!!  I've never tried the Davinici's, but I'm going to get some Thursday.  

NT- yes, I said hottie   (you know you are!!)

Vel-    Hey Hot Stuff!! If you ever want me to send you some, just PM me your address and let me know what flavors you want. 

Morning Jeanie!! I just posted in your journal too!! I love pistachio pudding, it's really good mixed in with whip cream and used as frosting on top of cake (especially that chocolate bean cake!!   ).  I made it like that last time! 

Hey Luke     What's up Cutie?   

Aggie- Morning Chicke- how much of that syrup do you add?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I didn't do legs last night, I'll have to do them tomorrow.  I just didn't feel like I was going to be able to hit them hard and I didn't want to do a half assed work out.      Rode my bike for 20 minutes though       Meals went as planned too!!

Tuesday:

AM:  Biceps/Triceps- supersetted most of these too    I can see a tinsey tiny line when I flex my arm where my tricep is!! They're coming along! 

M1:  oatbran cocoa hot cereal, 1/2 cup egg whites w/ cinnamon and SF syrup
M2:  2 muffins, 1/2 cup cottage cheese
M3:  Gardenburger Meal ("chicken," green beans, rice)
M4:  crustless pumpkin pie    
M5:  broccoli, zucchini, mushroom, onion stirfry, chicken & slaw
CARDIO HERE!!    
M6:  protein, 1/2 FFSF pudding mix


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Andrea. I only add maybe a tablespoon or so of that syrup. It just adds a lil flavor.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

I just ordered German Chocolate Cake, Peanut Butter, Cookie dough and Camel flavored SF syrups!! I'm really excited about the peanut butter one though!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I just ordered German Chocolate Cake, Peanut Butter, Cookie dough and Camel flavored SF syrups!! I'm really excited about the peanut butter one though!!!!!!!!



Sounds yummy!  What are the ingredients?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy!  What are the ingredients?



Hmmmmmmm......... I don't know.  Splenda, but I don't know what else. Zero everything though.  I think when I get it I'm going to make some chocolate peanut butter flavored muffins- if they are good, I'll post 'em.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm......... I don't know.  Splenda, but I don't know what else. Zero everything though.  I think when I get it I'm going to make some chocolate peanut butter flavored muffins- if they are good, I'll post 'em.



Yummy, I think you should send each and everyone of us a sample of your baking Andy..it's the least you can do considering you are always making us hungry with your recipes


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yummy, I think you should send each and everyone of us a sample of your baking Andy..it's the least you can do considering you are always making us hungry with your recipes




I would.......... but it will probably taste awful by the time it gets there    so instead, everybody just come to my house this weekend and I'll fix a bunch stuff!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I would.......... but it will probably taste awful by the time it gets there    so instead, everybody just come to my house this weekend and I'll fix a bunch stuff!!




I'm on my way...i"m walking so expect me next weekend   

Good morning hon


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey chickie! Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Vel    Your welcome anytime sweetie!!   

Did 45 minutes of cardio last night  .  Then I watched that movie White Chicks- if you haven't seen it, it's funny as hell   

Wednesday- HUMP DAY   

AM- 3 miles walking on treadmill (some on an incline)

M1:  oatbran, wheatbran, 1/2 cup eggwhites
M2:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 muffins
M3:  1 multigrain bread, 1 slice turkey ham   , 1 slice FF cheese, mayo, pumpkin pie
M4:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 muffins
M5:  chicken, broccoli, zucchini, onion, mushrooms
WORKOUT HERE
M6:  protein, 1/2 box FFSF puddins mix


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey chickie! Good morning!



Morning Babe    What's going on today??


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babe    What's going on today??


 well i was off to an early start! 430 am.  feeling great. got a good night's sleep and everything!

 You?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 430 am.  feeling great.


 
  



 G'mornin' NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well i was off to an early start! 430 am.  feeling great. got a good night's sleep and everything!
> 
> You?



I got up about 5:00 am so I wasn't too far behind you!! Called my friend and made her get up and talk to me while I walked on my treadmill.  I have to have sinetgubg to keep me awake while I'm working out, so I just plug my phone into my headset and start yacking and before I know it I'm done!! And, it gives us a chance to catch up since she doesn't live here.  

I'm working today like always   .  I'm not suppose to be on-line- WHATEVER.     They can bite my ass!!! I have to play at least a little online everyday!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

bbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> bbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOO



uh huh, yet another boo bigger than mine


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

check your j sis


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm confused


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm confused



Not surprised   I got 'boo' in my journal, but both you and GG got a much bigger one...I was insanely jealous and had to let everyone know


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Your one of those peeps in the gym who does cardio on their cellie???? Aggggggggg that anoys the hell out of me!!!  But if It was you, that would be okay


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your one of those peeps in the gym who does cardio on their cellie???? Aggggggggg that anoys the hell out of me!!!  But if It was you, that would be okay




Nope- I never talk on the cell when I'm at the gym (that bugs me too) only when I'm at home and doing it all by my lonesome self!   



Hey Vel- okay, I guess I'm happy I got boooed!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your one of those peeps in the gym who does cardio on their cellie???? Aggggggggg that anoys the hell out of me!!!


Ditto on that!  Good morning !  I am just back form an hour of cardio..too bad a fat bald guy kept talking to me the whole fricken time


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Ditto on that!  Good morning !  I am just back form an hour of cardio..too bad a fat bald guy kept talking to me the whole fricken time



Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 27, 2004)

> Wednesday- HUMP DAY


LOL, until recently I had no idea what this meant. I thought it was something sexual! Of course my mind is always in the gutter.  

Diet is looking good Andrea, how are the workouts going?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> LOL, until recently I had no idea what this meant. I thought it was something sexual! Of course my mind is always in the gutter.
> 
> Diet is looking good Andrea, how are the workouts going?




Thanks Mike!! Workouts are going good.  How are you   

BTW- I DID mean it sexual


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 27, 2004)

> Thanks Mike!! Workouts are going good.  How are you


I am doing well, hanging in there I guess. Still trucking along, haha. Same old sh*t, work and school and the gym. Trying to fit in a decent social life. I can't wait to head down to VA! 




> BTW- I DID mean it sexual


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I can't wait to head down to VA!



That makes two of us


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike!! Workouts are going good.  How are you
> 
> BTW- I DID mean it sexual


jeez...I miss all the good stuff!
How ya doing?
I had a nice, relaxxing day..then just got back form the gym...time to relax and hang out.
Busy tomorrow...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> jeez...I miss all the good stuff!
> How ya doing?
> I had a nice, relaxxing day..then just got back form the gym...time to relax and hang out.
> Busy tomorrow...




Hey Mike   How are you doing today?  I'm just ready for Friday   , no big plans, just happy I'll have two days off from work   .  I tried to PM you yesterday but my stupid computer cut off in the middle, I'll do it again in a little bit- have a good day


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Did Legs last night then rode my bike for 15 minutes.  Meals went as planned!!

Thursday:
AM- 40 minutes on treadmill

M1:  oatbran, wheatbran, lc hot chocolate cereal- all mixed together and microwaved- soooo good!!!

M2:  pumpkin pie, 1/2 cup cottage cheese

M3:  big salad with baby spinach leaves, salsa, onions, mushrooms, peppers, chicken, parmesean cheese, lite Italian dressing, apple

M4:  2 muffins, 1/2 cup cottage cheese

M5:  broccoli, onion, mushroom, zucchini stir-fry, either fish or chicken- slaw

WORKOUT HERE-- if I have time, may run to Hickory after work!!

M6:  protein shake!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning blond goddess...It's survivor night..you watching it tonight?  Are you dressing up for halloween tomorrow???


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning NC 

I just noticed I've never posted here    I've read this journal a bazillion times but never posted.  LOL

Have a great day !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning NC
> 
> I just noticed I've never posted here    I've read this journal a bazillion times but never posted.  LOL
> 
> Have a great day !



Geez, what a slacker..lol...I spend like over an hour each morning on this site...while at work ..just keeping up with the journals of my favorite IMers


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Pumpkin' Pie!  How fitting for the season.  

G'mornin NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

It's okay Gary- I'll forgive you this ONE time   

Hey Vel- I'll watch it if I'm home in time, I think the girls are going to gang up on that one guy.  I think we should all go on Survivor!!     Of course will have to take some hot guys with us-   .  Yup- island, lack of clothing, hot guys, hot girls = perfect combo   

Hey Luke   I have my own crustless healthy pumpkin pie recipe, I posted it a few pages back, it's really yummy!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke  I have my own crustless healthy pumpkin pie recipe, I posted it a few pages back, it's really yummy!


 
I'll have to try your recpie


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Geez, what a slacker..lol...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike   How are you doing today?  I'm just ready for Friday   , no big plans, just happy I'll have two days off from work   .  I tried to PM you yesterday but my stupid computer cut off in the middle, I'll do it again in a little bit- have a good day


hey!
well, just woke up..about to get some breaky..then have a realty class to go to. Demolishing my legs will come this afternoon!

I'm gonna have to look up that pumkin pie recipe..that sounds REALLY good.

You think they are going to get rid of the guy? Not to sound sexist, but if they do..they will be done...they are going to need someone w/ strength as an achor for the challenges. I won't be home tonight...I'm gonna miss it....and Smallville...damn...the life of a couch potato..


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

NC, 

 

Anything exciting going on today ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Good morning Andy   rReady for halloween?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY 




UPDATE: No weights last night AND I added in an extra meal. Went to bed early, and slept sooooo good  

FRIDAY:

AM- 45 minutes cardio, 40 on the treadmill, 5 on the bike
3 sets 20 crunches

M1: 1/2 cup oatbran w/ SF syrup, 1/2 scoop protein

M2: 1/2 fat free yogurt, muffins

M3: broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, chicken

M4: 1/2 fat free ygourt, pumpkin pie

M5: Baked Tortilla Chip, beans, FF cheese, FF sour cream, veggie meat, salsa, and a little lettuce!!!  

M6: HP Popcorn, maybe a protein shake- who knows??? 

I will probably do back and chest tonight between meal five and six.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

after reading that greeting miss  ... I'm awake.  Morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> after reading that greeting miss  ... I'm awake.  Morning




Hey NT- what's going on today??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Funny pics:


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL! Great pictures Andrea!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Vel- I'll watch it if I'm home in time, I think the girls are going to gang up on that one guy.  I think we should all go on Survivor!!     Of course will have to take some hot guys with us-   .  Yup- island, lack of clothing, hot guys, hot girls = perfect combo



Did you watch it Andy?  MY GUY GOT BOOTED      I'm outta the pool now    

Rory is still in..he won the immunity challenge for his team, so hopefully they'll keep him around..altho he was getting rather cocky and I would have had to bitch slap him if I had been there


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Did you watch it Andy?  MY GUY GOT BOOTED      I'm outta the pool now
> 
> Rory is still in..he won the immunity challenge for his team, so hopefully they'll keep him around..altho he was getting rather cocky and I would have had to bitch slap him if I had been there



I watched the first half but missed the second half   .  Rory was being a little cocky shit, I would have told him to go........................ sit in a tree!!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Have a great weekend! Thanks again for the chocolate syrup info


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Funny pics:


gives new meaning to the word: boner!

have a  great weekend!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Funny pics:


 


Those are some lean fuq'ers


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

G'mornin' NC


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi NC   Did you have a nice Halloween ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Andy   How was your halloween?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Everybody!! I had a pretty good weekend, we rolled my uncle's house Saturday night   , it was SOOO much fun, but he knew it was us because one of the dumb asses I was with left the recipt in his yard and he had used his Debit card when we bought all the toilet paper   , what a dork!!   He wasn't mad though, he thought it was funny, the things you do when your drunk!!   

I enduldged a little bit yesterday, but hey- it was Halloween, back on track this morning!!! 

Monday, November 1st, 2004!!! 

AM- 3 miles on treadmill

M1:  oat bran, wheat bran, cocoa cereal (all mixed together and microwaved- 1/4 of each), SF syrup

M2:  pumpkin pie

M3:  tuna, salad, ceasar dressing

M4:  pumpkin pie

M5:  veggies (LOTS), talipia

WORKOUT HERE!! 

M6:  protein shake


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

_ M1:  oat bran, wheat bran, cocoa cereal (*all mixed together and microwaved*- 1/4 of each), SF syrup
_
 ??????? That can't POSSIBLY be good-tasting. Can it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> _ M1:  oat bran, wheat bran, cocoa cereal (*all mixed together and microwaved*- 1/4 of each), SF syrup
> _
> ??????? That can't POSSIBLY be good-tasting. Can it?




It really is pretty good.  The cocoa cereal I use is a hot cereal, but just chocolate flavored, it's low carb so it's pretty high in protein and it gives me some healthy fats so I don't have to choke down any fish oils with that meal    and the syrup, it just kind of sets it off.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

You said "choke down"  

What's wrong w/ fish oil?  tastes great


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It really is pretty good. The cocoa cereal I use is a hot cereal, but just chocolate flavored, it's low carb so it's pretty high in protein and it gives me some healthy fats so I don't have to choke down any fish oils with that meal   and the syrup, it just kind of sets it off.


 sounds interesting, who makes that cereal? send me a link?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

'morning, ANdy!
U rolled your uncle's eh? What a prankster! I think I am liking you more and more! 
Have a great day!

the cereal does sound kinda good...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fish oils =   .  I take the pills but I just hate swallowing big pills, makes me gag like hell!! 

Ivy- here ya go babe!! http://shop.store.yahoo.com/carbsmart/mi.html

Hey Mike     What's up cutie??  We rolled the hell out of his house- 24 rolls of toilet paper!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

ha! I bet he had 'fun' taking it down!
Sounds like you too, had a pretty good weekend!
pssst....it's SNOWING right now! THe mountains are gonna be AWESOME when you get here!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Tuesday, November 2nd!!

AM- couldn't get my lazy butt up, will do cardio tonight!!  

M1: 1/2 cup chocolate cereal, 1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1 tbs. Peanut Wonder

M2: 1 low carb yogurt, 1 apple

M3: baked chicken, baked potatoe, veggies w/ ranch, salsa

M4: pumpkin pie, 1/4 cup cottage cheese

M5: talipia, lots of veggies (cauliflower, zucchini, mushrooms, onion)

WORKOUT HERE  

M6: protein shake, 1/4 box FFSF pudding

Did bi's and tri's last night. I want to do legs tonight but I won't have time, so I think I'll do back and chest before my cardio!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha! I bet he had 'fun' taking it down!
> Sounds like you too, had a pretty good weekend!
> pssst....it's SNOWING right now! THe mountains are gonna be AWESOME when you get here!


 Hey I think i'm going too! Unless 3's a crowd!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Tuesday, November 2nd!!
> 
> AM- couldn't get my lazy butt up, will do cardio tonight!!
> 
> ...


 Hey andrea! Good morning! Hey which lowcarb yogurt are you eating?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning Blond Goddess!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

G'mornin NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Vel    Did you watch the swan last night- it was sooo good!! I wish I could go on that show- free boobies!!!!   

Morning Luke- what are you and your fine self up to today??


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Blond Goddess!


i second that opinion


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel  Did you watch the swan last night- it was sooo good!! I wish I could go on that show- free boobies!!!!
> 
> Morning Luke- what are you and your fine self up to today??


 
  too cute.  Voting for sure   chest and tris  

what are your plans?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583what are your plans? :wave:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Same shit- different day.  I've got to work until five   What about you??


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm skippin out early so I can make it to the polls.  I have an almost 2 hr drive to get to mine from here :0

yuck!


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

I got sf ff banana pudding, like 10 boxes!!! I already had some Have you tried the banana/strawberry sf jello??? That is super yummy too-and its only like 40cals for 1/2 a box!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

I just bought some Crystal Light on the go- damn, these things are really convenient!!! I'm going to start having these at work instead of diet pop!!   


Jill- I've had the strawberry/bannana jello- it's really good blended with cottage cheese, then mix in some fiber one and top with some fat free whip cream!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Recipes*

Three-Step Cheesecake
Ingredients:
Three, 8-ounce packages fat free cream cheese
3/4 cup splenda
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/3 cup egg whites
1/3 cup crushed low fat graham crackers
One can of (20-ounces) sugar free cherry pie filling 

Directions:
Mix cream cheese, splenda and vanilla with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Add eggs; mix until blended. Spray 9-inch pie plate with nonstick spray; sprinkle bottom of pan with crumbs.
Pour cream cheese mixture into prepared pie plate. Bake at 325-degrees for 45 minutes or until center is almost set. Cool Refrigerate three hours or overnight. Top with pie filling. 
Variation: Substitute 3/4-teaspoon almond extract for vanilla. 

Banana Split Cheesecake Squares
Ingredients:
2 cups crushed low fat graham crackers (about 14 whole)
1/3 cup apple sauce
1 tbs. water
1 cup splenda, divided
Three packages (8 ounces each) fat free cream cheese
1 teaspoon vanilla
3/4 cup egg white
1/2 cup mashed banana
1 cup halved strawberries
One banana, sliced, tossed with 1-teaspoon lemon juice
One can of (8 ounces) pineapple chunks, drained 

Directions:
Mix crushed graham cracker crumbs, apple sauce, 1 tbs. water and 1/4-cup of the splenda. Press onto bottom of 13-by-9-inch baking pan. 
Mix cream cheese, remaining 3/4-cup splenda and vanilla with electric mixer until well blended. Add egg white; mix until blended. Stir in mashed banana. Pour into crust.
Bake at 350-degrees for 40 minutes or until center is almost set. Cool. 
Refrigerate three hours or overnight. Top with strawberries, sliced banana and pineapple. Sprinkle with nuts and drizzle with melted semisweet chocolate if desired. Cut into squares. 



Marbled Cheesecake
Ingredients:
1-cup reduced-fat chocolate wafer crumbs (about 35 wafers)
2 tablespoons applesauce
1 tablespoon water
3 packages (8 packages each) fat-free cream cheese
1-1/4 cups splenda
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
¼ cup egg white
1 cup (8 ounces) fat free sour cream
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 squares (1 ounce each) semisweet chocolate, melted and cooled

Directions:
Combine wafer crumbs apple sauce and water. Press onto the bottom of a greased 9-inch spring form pan; set aside. In a mixing bowl, beat cream cheese and splenda until smooth. Add flour and beat well. Beat in egg substitute, sour cream and vanilla just until blended. Remove 1-1/2 cup batter to a small bowl; stir in chocolate until well blended. Pour half of remaining plain batter over crust. Top with half of chocolate batter; repeat layers. Cut through batter with a knife to swirl the chocolate. Bake at 325-degrees for 55 to 60 minutes or until the center is almost set. Cool on a wire rack for one hour. Cover and refrigerate for four hours or overnight. (Top of cheesecake will crack). Remove sides of pan. 

Light and Luscious Peanut Butter Silk Pie
Ingredients:
Crust:
12 reduced-fat chocolate cookies, crushed
1 tablespoon water

Filling:
3/4 cup reduced-fat peanut butter, natural peanut butter or peanut wonder
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup splenda 
1 package (8 ounces) fat-free cream cheese, softened 
1 carton (8 ounces) frozen fat-free whipped topping, thawed 

Topping: 1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips
2 tablespoons strong brewed coffee
Chopped peanuts for garnish, optional 

Directions:
To make the crust, place the chocolate cookie crumbs in a small bowl, add the tablespoon of water and mix well. It will seem like too small an amount of water for the dry mixture, but it will blend together if you work it with a pastry blender or your hands a bit. Place the mixture in a 9-inch pie plate that has been coated with nonstick cooking spray. Press it in with a piece of waxed paper that has also been sprayed. Place in freezer to firm.
To make the filling, combine the peanut butter, vanilla and splenda in a large bowl. Add the cream cheese and blend well. Fold in 1/3 of the whipped topping. This will lighten the mixture so that you can fold in the remaining 2/3 of the topping and not lose too much volume. Place the mixture in the prepared pie crust and chill. 
To make the topping, combine the chocolate chips and coffee in a microwave-proof bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Microwave on high for approximately 1 minute, stir until smooth. Do not overheat, or your chocolate will be grainy. Cool slightly then cover the entire surface of the pie with a thin layer of the mixture. (If you wish to garnish with peanuts, sprinkle them on now so they will adhere to the chocolate.) 
Refrigerate the pie for one hour, or until the chocolate is firm, then cover loosely and refrigerate overnight before serving. 

No Fat Banana Bread
Ingredients:
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup splenda
1-1/4 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 egg whites
1 cup banana, mashed
1/4 cup applesauce 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350-degrees. Lightly grease an 8 x 4-inch loaf pan. In a large bowl, stir together flour, splenda, baking powder, baking soda and cinnamon. Add egg whites, bananas and applesauce; stir just until combined. Pour batter into prepared pan. 
Bake in preheated oven for 50 to 55 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of loaf comes out clean. Turn out onto wire rack and allow to cool before slicing.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

> Light and Luscious Peanut Butter Silk Pie


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

Those recipes look gooood but the nutrition facts probably don't


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Those recipes look gooood but the nutrition facts probably don't


 I'm with you on that! I'll look but i won't touch!!!  It will be the end of me, especially the peanut butter one.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually, I really don't think their that bad   .  It's all fat free ingrediants for the most part, splenda, and stuff like that.  No- not something you could have everyday, but I think it would be a pretty clean dessert for a once a week treat.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey I think i'm going too! Unless 3's a crowd!


what...are you kidding? Me being seen with TWO hot..no wait...THREE hot women? (Andy has a friend there)
We'll have our own little IM meet and greet!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel    Did you watch the swan last night- it was sooo good!! I wish I could go on that show- free boobies!!!!
> 
> Morning Luke- what are you and your fine self up to today??


I want some free boobies too!
You know..instead of the traditional method: Dinner, dancing, movie theater...
(oops, did I say that outloud??)

(I thought it was funny....)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Come with me Ivy!! I want to go skiing and my best friend lives in Denver!! Burner could be a pimp   

Now, now- what would you do with free boobies Mike???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm with you on that! I'll look but i won't touch!!!  It will be the end of me, especially the peanut butter one.


yeah...I do not think i could survive w/out peanut butter.
Babsie suggested I go just one week w/out the creamy confection...i ma weak. I cannot! I admit it!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Come with me Ivy!! I want to go skiing and my best friend lives in Denver!! Burner could be a pimp
> 
> Now, now- what would you do with free boobies Mike???


heh heh...what a question....they wouldn 't be attatched to ME!

Wanna ask that question again with THAT bit of knowledge???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...what a question....they wouldn 't be attatched to ME!
> 
> Wanna ask that question again with THAT bit of knowledge???




Well, if you insist........... what would you do with free BOOBIES!!! 
(don't answer that!   )


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Come with me Ivy!! I want to go skiing and my best friend lives in Denver!! Burner could be a pimp
> 
> Now, now- what would you do with free boobies Mike???


 I'm so there.  Seriously burner said he might be able to hooks it up, since he'll be licensed soon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm so there.  Seriously burner said he might be able to hooks it up, since he'll be licensed soon!




I'm going in January (my b-day is the 18th) so it will probably be the 21st through the 24th or 25th OR the 28th through the 2nd.  It would be sooooo much fun!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm going in January (my b-day is the 18th) so it will probably be the 21st through the 24th or 25th OR the 28th through the 2nd. It would be sooooo much fun!!


 Either one seems totally doable at the moment. I can accrue enough paid time off to do that, if i'm still here at this job by then. if i'm not, then it'll probably be even more flexible and possible. 

 YAY! I'm excited!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Either one seems totally doable at the moment. I can accrue enough paid time off to do that, if i'm still here at this job by then. if i'm not, then it'll probably be even more flexible and possible.
> 
> YAY! I'm excited!




Sounds great to me     I'm going to hold you to it now!!    I hate flying anyhow so you can hold my hand!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Sounds great to me     I'm going to hold you to it now!!    I hate flying anyhow so you can hold my hand!


 hAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Burner will get the wrong idea if he sees us holding hands!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

no he wont! 'cause he'll wanna be there partaking in this hand holding!
One hottie per arm!
So...you gonna want a condo in the mountains or stay in Denver?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well, if you insist........... what would you do with free BOOBIES!!!
> (don't answer that!   )


Dam...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no he wont! 'cause he'll wanna be there partaking in this hand holding!
> One hottie per arm!
> So...you gonna want a condo in the mountains or stay in Denver?


I don't know about Andrea, but whatever the more, um, _frugal_ choice is.  I may be a little tight on cash if I have to pay for it all before january!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

wow ... sometimes it pays to randomly pop into a journal  

free boobie ... hand holding ... skiing ... it all sounds like a good time to me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

well, Denver will be less expensive...but it is an hour + drive to the slopes.
But...depending on the nightlife u are looking for...u may like that, depending on how you stay!
Plus, if you wanted to check out UNC or other universities. And..Andy has her girlfriend in Denver, and you girls can hit the clubs there!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> wow ... sometimes it pays to randomly pop into a journal
> 
> free boobie ... hand holding ... skiing ... it all sounds like a good time to me


hey pal..u are already in charge of holding the airmattresses in two continents pal! Give a brotha a chance!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

oh ... you don't have to be worried about me.  Skiing involves getting outside in the cold.     That's for the missus and baby NT ... I'm the keeper of the fireplace and appropriate number of stools around it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

tag team!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

so...when are y'all travelling to to our fine mountain range sir? you and the family? Say..how about the latter part of January?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

hmmmm ... it's an intriguing thought.  I'm sure I could keep myself busy while you all freeze your a$$es off.   

Let me check and see what kind of cost a flight is to the mighty city of Denver.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, Denver will be less expensive...but it is an hour + drive to the slopes.
> But...depending on the nightlife u are looking for...u may like that, depending on how you stay!
> Plus, if you wanted to check out UNC or other universities. And..Andy has her girlfriend in Denver, and you girls can hit the clubs there!


 A it's up to you - this was your trip, i'm tagging along!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A it's up to you - this was your trip, i'm tagging along!



I'm thinking Denver, I won't mind the drive up to ski, but I definatly want to hit up some clubs while I'm there!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Denver, I won't mind the drive up to ski, but I definatly want to hit up some clubs while I'm there!!


 Denver it is!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

oh yeah!
NT! YA gotzta come!
Freeze my ass off?? Are you kidding? I will be surrounded by hot women...I am sure I will be quite toasty.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Denver it is!



Now I'm even more excited!!!!!!!!! I've never been to Denver, always wanted to go though.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Denver, I won't mind the drive up to ski, but I definatly want to hit up some clubs while I'm there!!


Hey ANdy-
are you going to need a hotel room too, or are you staying with your friend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey ANdy-
> are you going to need a hotel room too, or are you staying with your friend?



We can stay with my friend.  That way we'd have more $$ and if we decided to stay up in your neck of the woods one night we'd have the extra cash.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Now I'm even more excited!!!!!!!!! I've never been to Denver, always wanted to go though.


it's pretty nice. Your friend will probably tell you as well! LoDo...
(lower Downtown) where all the little bars are. I have not actually been there to party since I used to live there...a LONG time ago...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> We can stay with my friend.  That way we'd have more $$ and if we decided to stay up in your neck of the woods one night we'd have the extra cash.


well, unless you just want to see some of the sights around here, like: ME! and The Air Force Academy or whatever, I'd stay in Denver then up in the mountains!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> We can stay with my friend.  That way we'd have more $$ and if we decided to stay up in your neck of the woods one night we'd have the extra cash.


do you know where in Denver your friends lives?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you going to enter the IM competition?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

who? ANd..where is the link?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey NCgirl!! 

WOW- Long journal so I am not sure I can read through all of it tonight! 

Do you know what ratio's you are getting? Macro split etc? 

Your diet is ok, but it could use a little tweaking...  If you don't mind I could give you some suggestions? (but just tell me to be quiet if not!).

Hope you have a good day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey there travel partner!! I guess I shoudl start thinking about how i'm getting to NC to fly out to denver with you! Hmmm Drive? Fly? 

 Burner - buddy boy... any cheap flights to NC, connecting to Denver that time of year?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do you know where in Denver your friends lives?




   I know it's in Denver!    And it's close to that really big mall


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 3, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Are you going to enter the IM competition?




Hmmmmmmm......... I don't know, I might.  I just don't think I can post my pics by Friday because I don't have a digital camera.  I'd like to though, it would be fun, and give me something to work towards!!  Are you??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 3, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey NCgirl!!
> 
> WOW- Long journal so I am not sure I can read through all of it tonight!
> 
> ...



Hey Emma     My ratios are never EXACT, but my calories are about 1500 a day, I have carbs with my first 4 meals usually.  I use to use fitday religiously but for the fast few times I've used it it's come out to pretty good ratios.  I'm usually at 40/40/20 but I tend to have two higher calorie days a week at around 2100 and then my macros are about 50c/30p/20f because I have carbs with all my meals on that day (6 meals).   Tweak away hun- I'd appreciate it


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

G'mornin' NC   what kind'a recipes are you  gonna share with us today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey there travel partner!! I guess I shoudl start thinking about how i'm getting to NC to fly out to denver with you! Hmmm Drive? Fly?
> 
> Burner - buddy boy... any cheap flights to NC, connecting to Denver that time of year?



There will probably be some discounts around Christmas on flights, I'll check it out.  I won't know the exact dates until the first week of January because we get our vacation time on January 1st and we can't but in for vacation days until then.  I know I'll get one of the two off, I'm just not exactly sure.  The few times I've checked on flights from Charlotte to Denver I actually had to switch planes in Miami so I may end up being the one coming down there.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'mornin' NC   what kind'a recipes are you  gonna share with us today?



Morning Cutie     What kind are you looking for today?? I'm sure I can find one!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 3, 2004)

UPDATE: Added in an extra meal last night- 1 low carb yogurt, 2 tbs. mixed berries, did shoulders last night and 35 minutes of cardio

WEDNESDAY:
AM- 3 mile walk on treadmill, 10 minutes on incline (it hurts my shins, that's why I don't do longer)

M1:  oatbran, wheatbran, chocolate cereal (1/4 cup of each) 1/2 cup LC milk, Davincci syrup (IVY- I POSTED THE LINK TO THE CEREAL I THINK TWO PAGES BACK)

M2:  1 low carb yogurt, 1 apple

M3:  baked potatoe, chicken, mixed veggies, ranch, salsa

M4:  pumpkin pie, 1/4 cup cottage cheese

M5:  BIG salad w/ lettuce, carrots, cauliflowr, mushrooms, onion, tuna, ranch

M6:  Protein shake, 1/4 box FFSF pudding, syrup

WORKOUT HERE -- I'm going to do something, just don't know what yet, probably back and chest since I did shoulders instead of that yesterday.  I've got to clean house tonight and do laundry      but oh well.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Cutie  What kind are you looking for today?? I'm sure I can find one!!


Something with no sugar, and very low in soduim


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

You meals always amuse me..... A newbie would think you are a little strange.....

As for the sf ff banana pudding-I dont really like it that much-it has a 'salty' flavor. (been mixing it with water). Doesnt taste the same as the "canadian" versions of sf ff pudding. It also upsets my tummy Ahhhh Im sure I will still eat it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I know it's in Denver!    And it's close to that really big mall


might wanna ask her...doesn't narrow it down...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

*On a more serious note........*

I binged. Last night, I'm bloated, my weight is up a few pounds, I feel like shit but oh well!! There- I said it, I don't know why I did it, I just wanted to. I can blame it on the weather, PMS, whatever but the bottom line is it happened and it WON'T happen again. Nothing really bad was eaten, just excess amounts of clean food - SO WHY THE F**K IS MY WEIGHT UP 4 f**king POUNDS! I'm dropping my calories today, I did 60 minutes of cardio today (4.25 miles on the treadmill) some of it crying because I felt like a big piece of shit but- I did it.  I'm doing cardio again tonight probably and weights (might as well use all the excess carbs for something). I'm starting a new 8 week program Monday. No cheating whatsoever. I will have controlled high calorie days and will be taking Thanksgiving day, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off, but I'll post more about that come Monday. I'll also post some pics, stats and what not. I may even join the IM competition- I need a goal to work towards.  Can somebody give me a link? Can I still sign up? 

I feel a lot better getting that out.  Anyways, enough of my rant............ 

Here's today:

Thursday- Binge Recovery Day
AM- 60 minutes of cardio
M1: 1/2 cup low carb chocolate cereal, 1/2 scoop protein powder
M2: lettuce, 1 mushroom, 1 tomatoe, chicken, tiny bit of FF ranch
M3: 1 low carb Atkins yogurt
I'll probably lift weights here
M4: mixed veggies (my normal assortment) chicken or egg whites
More Cardio here
M5: 1.5 scoops protein powder

Yes, my calories are low, Yes, I'm working out too much today probably, but YES- this will make me feel better and I won't let it happen again. Maybe I'm punishing myself, I don't really now. I know I use to have an eating disorder, I probably still do, I probably always will. I think about food constantly, what I can eat, how much, calories, proteins, fats, you name it. I guess it's me.  Thanks for listening, I usually don't post about things like this but for some reason this time I had to, I guess I just new it was the last time I would ever let it happen.  So, there's nowhere to go but forward. 

I didn'thave time to get around to anyone's journal yesterday, but I'll try to make up for it today, I was super busy at work, but I still love you all


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> might wanna ask her...doesn't narrow it down...




Do you know where South Quebec Way is?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

WoW  Nc,


Don't be so hard on yourself.  Just get back on track , i doubt that there was any "permanent damage " done.  Probably just water.

SOOOOOOO  "Have a great day !"


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

> feel a lot better getting that out


That's the important part 


G'mornin NC


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ... I did 60 minutes of cardio today (4.25 miles on the treadmill) some of it crying because I felt like a big piece of shit but- I did it.


 Andrea i won't tell you not to feel bad because it's inevitable. Hell, I feel like shit FOR you that you are so upset about this. It sucks when this happens.  But you're doing something about it, and you're talking about it, and it's better than the alternative...

 You'll be ok, and we're here for you.



> I may even join the IM competition- I need a goal to work towards. Can somebody give me a link? Can I still sign up?


 Here's the link. You have until tomorrow to join in. Do it! We're all here for each other (at least the ladies -- as the guys are all trash talking and swingin' d*cks hahahaha!).


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

Do it with us NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Guys- you are all sweethearts   .  I joined the comp!!     So, cheat free is the way to be!! (How corny do I sound   )


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys- you are all sweethearts   .  I joined the comp!!     So, cheat free is the way to be!! (How corny do I sound   )


 That's funny - you're going to go cheat free, and i'm TRYING to go from cheat free to one cheat per week.  hahahaha!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I binged. Last night, I'm bloated, my weight is up a few pounds, I feel like shit but oh well!! There- I said it, I don't know why I did it, I just wanted to. I can blame it on the weather, PMS, whatever but the bottom line is it happened and it WON'T happen again. Nothing really bad was eaten, just excess amounts of clean food - SO WHY THE F**K IS MY WEIGHT UP 4 f**king POUNDS! I'm dropping my calories today, I did 60 minutes of cardio today (4.25 miles on the treadmill) some of it crying because I felt like a big piece of shit but- I did it. I'm doing cardio again tonight probably and weights (might as well use all the excess carbs for something). I'm starting a new 8 week program Monday. No cheating whatsoever. I will have controlled high calorie days and will be taking Thanksgiving day, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off, but I'll post more about that come Monday. I'll also post some pics, stats and what not. I may even join the IM competition- I need a goal to work towards. Can somebody give me a link? Can I still sign up?
> 
> I feel a lot better getting that out. Anyways, enough of my rant............
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the extra pounds overnight, it's most likely just water. I ate a bag of sunflower seeds one night and was up 6 pounds the next day from all the salt  I think about food constantly too, I know it's obsessive, but it's just the way I am. Although I do find that keeping a journal is helping me. I had a bit of an eating disorder in highschool myself. There's nothing that makes you feel worse than a binge, I know. The disgust you feel for yourself is just overwhelming. But try not to dwell on it and just move forward. You can't change what's done. Just remember the next time you feel the urge to bing how crappy it made you feel. Take it easy


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

morning my NC hottie friend


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

> I joined the comp!!


You need an IM competition journal Andrea!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey ANdy-
Like everybody else said...don't worry about it. The extra food...think of it as extra energy to really crank out the next couple workouts...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 5, 2004)

Do I need to start my comp journal today or can I wait until Monday?  

Did 15 minutes on the treadmill last night and 15 on the bike.  Weight's back to normal!   

Friday: 

AM- 3.13 miles on treadmill 

M1:  low carb cereal, 1 tbs. pb

M2:  lettuce, salsa, ff sour cream, veggie meat, 1 tomatoe (the little ones), 1 slice fat free cheese

M3:  lc yogurt, veggies

M4:  broccoli, onion, squash, mushrooms, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup egg whites

M5:  whey, pb, 1 tbs. FFSF pudding

I don't know what I'm doing tonight or for the weekend.  There's a few party's so I may hit them up but other then that I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy Friday Andrea  Don't worry about the extra food sweets, I'm sure your body needed it! I got a package from my mom yesterday that I've been waiting for for 2 months (she got the address wrong) and my mom sent my favorite swedish candy  So I ate  It's okay, we all need some treats every now and then


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

G'morning NC 




			
				NC said:
			
		

> M5: whey, pb, 1 tbs. FFSF pudding


Wonder what THAT is made off. Don't eat blueberry flavored stuff if you don't know what castorium is


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't worry about the water weight silly girl!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Morning gorgeous!!! 

WE ALL know its just water...but yes it is a mind fuck that all of us must deal with. STep AWAY from the scale for a few days. We know its not fat.

Atleast you binged on healthy food.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning! Glad to see you're feeling better


----------



## cyberjyve (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey nc keep your chin up and keep burning away you will be fine! We are all here for ya so when you gotta vent vent away!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Afternoon NC !

Congrats on joining the IM comp !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey pretty lady!  DId you get a chance to watch the season opener for the OC last night>???   I missed survivor, did you catch it?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

> I don't know what I'm doing tonight or for the weekend. There's a few party's so I may hit them up but other then that I'm not sure yet.


Haha, you crack me up! You may "hit them up" you talk just like my friends.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

WHere you at NC?    We miss ya!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

*ANDY??????​*
Where are you????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

hey...where is she?
Where is that brilliant smile and beautiful face???


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Andrea 
Hope you'll have a grrreat day!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Come back NC!*


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Guys!!!!!    I was soooooooooo sick    yesterday.  But, I'm back today.  

QUESTION:  IS THE IM COMPETITION STILL LOOKING FOR JUDGES??  

The reason I ask is because I think I'd rather judge than participate.  I still haven't took any pictures, I'm super unorganized   and I think deadlines make me freak out.  Plus, I'm really pretty happy with my body, I'd like to loose a little fat but for the most part my goals would probably be a little un-fitness related.  And, I really like this journal    I hate starting new things, makes me nervous  

Well, on to today:
AM: 20 minutes eliptical, 20 minutes bike

M1:  mixed cereal, cottage cheese, apple, pb

M2:  salad w/ tuna, carrots, onion, tomatoe, thousand island (Waldens Farm- FF, calorie free), 1 whole egg

M3:  LC cereal

M4: broccoli, onions, mushroom, 1 whole egg

BACK/CHEST

M5: whey, 1 tbs. PB


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning NC!  Just do what YOU want to do!  And I think it would be awesome if you were a judge..do we have any female judges yet besides Jenny?

Glad you are feeling better...did you get the flu?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

COMPETE with us Andrea!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Andy, glad you're feeling better.   Being sick is NO fun.  Yuk

Morning


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

hey hottie! Welcome back!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

Glad to see your feeling better!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning Andy   Big plans for hump day?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

pssstttttttttt ...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay, I'm back............................... AGAIN!!!!!!!!!   
I was banned from the internet yesterday, stupid stupid stupid!! They didn't say today though   , we were just told yesterday that all the internet "playing" needed to stop.  So, I did- for yesterday   !! But today's a new day!! LOL!! Their big dorks!    

Yesterday= clean eats, leggies, zilch in the cardio department

Thursday:
AM- 30 minutes cardio (got up late, will do more tonight probably)

Meal 1:  Apple Spice Bread (it's healthy, I made it   ), cottage cheese, 1/2 apple

Meal 2:  Apple Spice Bread, Atkins yogurt, 1/2 apple

Meal 3:  salad w/ tuna, almonds

Meal 4:  pumpkin pie, cottage cheese

Meal 5:  broccoli, 1 whole egg, egg whites

WORKOUT HERE, DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING THOUGH

Meal 6:  protein, FFSF pudding mix, peanut butter  


 Am I suppose to take the fat out of my post workout meal (Meal 6) or should I leave it in because it's my before bed meal?   

Yeah me!!    I've added in fats and I think it's helped with digestion and it makes me feel fuller. 

I still haven't started my new journal, I have pics on a camera, need to finish it though so I can get them developed.  HELP- I need a new journal name though, any suggestions are welcomed.      These are going to be my goals though:  lean out some more (I'm addicted!!), get the "tear drop" to always show, build up hamstrings (any suggestions here???    ), build up shoulders, six pack (I have a flat belly and I can see where the muscles are in the morning, but I want them to show ALL THE TIME!!), build triceps (I don't think I have one, maybe that body part is missing in my body   ), no binging- just occasional healthy treats, cut down on diet pop, no alcohol until my birthday, don't be afraid of food and stop restricting to rediculous numbers, keep chugging the H2O, let my hair grow out (okay, this may sound kinda silly, but I always get the urge to cut it in the winter time and it's really getting long now and I want to see how long it is by next Summer), be bikini ready by March- I'm going on a cruise, don't know where or with who but I wanna go    and I'm going to! Save Money, this is a biggie for me! I am so use to spending and spending on impulse and I would finally like to be able to pay for everything myself instead of still depending on my daddy to pay for my car because I blow my money on clothes.  Okay, I think that's about it!! So, now does anyone have a name for it?????????????????????        

Lukey (doesn't that sound so cute   ) who ya bouncing on today??  

Morning KLM     What's up sweetie??  
Pssssssst....... NT- LOVE the new avi!!   

Babs, Vel, Mike- Morning Everyone (belated!!! )

Hope everyone has a great day, I need to go catch up on journals!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn, that yellow sure is bright!! Sorry about that!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

> Lukey (doesn't that sound so cute  ) who ya bouncing on today??


HAHA  I'm bouncing great!   I had to highlight your post in order to read it.  lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Some Recipes: (I don't know if I've posted these yet)

PB mousse

4 oz. ff cream cheese
1/2 cup splenda
1 oz whey protein powder [vanilla]
1/2 cup natural PB
1/2 cup skim milk
8 oz. ff cool whip [optional, I usually leave this out]

Beat together cream cheese, splenda, and protein powder. Mix in PB and milk and beat until smooth. Fold in cool whip. Chill 2 hours.

Tofu chocolate-PB mousse

1 package [12 oz.] silken tofu
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
3 T. splenda
1 T. natural PB
1 tsp. vanilla extract

Mash tofu w/ a spoon. Drain through colander patting w/ paper towels. In blender, puree all ingredients until smooth. Chill overnight. 

Bread Pudding

8 slices lo-carb 100% whole wheat bread
1.5 cups skim milk
4 egg whites
1 scoop protein powder [vanilla]
1/4 cup blueberries
1/4 apple diced w/ skin on
ginger 
cinnamon
spLenda [3 T.]

Cut bread into cubes. Mix milk, egg whites, fruit, protein powder, spices, and splenda.
Pour over bread cubes.
Allow to sit in fridge 1 hour.
Pour into baking dish sprayed w/ cooking spray. 
Cover w/ foil and bake at 350 for 45 minutes-1 hour. Serve warm w/ a spoonful of plain nonfat yogurt on top. 

Sweet 'n Sour Sauce:
1 cup water 
1/2 cup white vinegar 
1/2 cup splenda 
1/4 cup tomato paste 
4 teaspoons cornstarch 

1. Combine all ingredients. 
2. If using as a sauce in a dish you are cooking, just stir and add to pan a few minutes before service. 
3. Then cook over med-high heat stirring constantly until sauce thickens and takes on a'glazed' appearance (1- 2 minutes). 
4. If using as a dipping sauce, combine ingredients in a small saucepan and cook over medium heat stirring constantly until sauce boils. 
5. Boil and stir 1 minute. 
6. Keep warm for dipping. 

Healthy Vegetarian Egg Rolls: (you could easily add meat to this)
cooking spray 
2 tablespoons cornstarch 
1/2 cup water 
3 cups shredded Chinese cabbage (you may mix with other greens) 
2 medium carrots, shredded 
4 ounces shiitake mushrooms, diced (I mix with button and portabella) 
1 stalk celery, diced (or/and 1/2 cup water chestnuts) 
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger 
2 tablespoons low-sodium tamari 
2 tablespoons sliced green onions 
12 egg-roll wrappers 

1. Spray a baking sheet with cooking spray. 
2. Dissolve one tablespoon of the cornstarch into 1/4 cup water and set aside. 
3. Lightly spray a wok or large saute pan with cooking spray and heat over low heat. 
4. Combine cabbage, carrots, mushrooms, celery and ginger in the pan. 
5. Cook for five to seven minute or until vegetables begin to wilt, stirring constantly to keep from burning. 
6. Stir in cornstarch mixture and soy sauce. 
7. Cook until the sauce thickens. 
8. Add green onions at very end to keep them crisp. 
9. Dissolve the remaining tablespoon of cornstarch in 1/4 cup water. 
10. Brush onto egg-roll wrappers and fill with vegetables. 
11. Bake in a 350-degree oven for 15 minutes or until brown.


Apple Cinnamon Tofu Spread

1/2 lb soft, medium, or silken tofu
1 c unsweetened applesauce
2 sugar free syrup
1 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 Tsp vanilla extract
1 Tbsp. ww flour (I???m using oat bran though)
1/2 Tsp ground cinnamon
1/4-1/2 Tsp cinnamon
1/4 Tsp salt

1> Preheat oven to 350F. Spray a 1-quart baking dish or bread pan.

2> Puree all the ingredients in a food processor until very smooth. Scrape into the prepared baking dish. Bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until firm and just beginning to brown.

3> Cool and use as spread for toast or just eat it. Store, refrigerated, in a covered container.

Note: Will keep for a week in the fridge!


Apple Spice Cake:
1 packed Apple Cider Mix
1/2 cup oat bran or oatmeal
1 cup wheat bran **(if you don't have this just use 1 1/2 cups oat bran or oatmeal)
1-2 apples- grated or chopped finely
1 LARGE zucchini grated
1/2 cup brown sugar twin (the bs splenda)
cinnamon to taste
1 tbs. vanilla extract
1 packet reduced sugar apple cinnamon oatemal
2/3 cup egg whites
2/3 cup LC milk
1/3 cup water
1tbs. baking powder 

Spray baking dish (I used a little bread pan) really really really good!! 
Mix all ingrediants together, bake at 400 until done (toothpick comes out clean).


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

OMG  super woman with a keyboard!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Morning NC  

Luke :





> Quote:
> Lukey (doesn't that sound so cute  ) *who* ya bouncing on today??
> 
> HAHA I'm bouncing great!  I had to highlight your post in order to read it. lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Gary!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

omg, i missed that. lmao 

i'ma total sped today. Don't mind me   (pops another 500mg of ginkgo )


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn Andrea you're the recipe queen!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

morning Miss NC!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> be bikini ready by March- I'm going on a cruise, don't know where or with who but I wanna go    and I'm going to!
> 
> Babs, Vel, Mike- Morning Everyone (belated!!! )
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day, I need to go catch up on journals!!



Hey!
Ok...u want to be bikini ready? um..hon...psssttt...you are more ready than 80% of the women in the country...


oh..and..Hi, my name is Mike, and would like to go ona cruise too...
oh crap! I forgot to submit my infor for my license yesterday! GG id gonna kill me!
 
I better get on that!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Pssssssst....... NT- LOVE the new avi!!



well thank you Miss NC.  It was taken this past summer aat the lake with me in fine party form ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> Ok...u want to be bikini ready? um..hon...psssttt...you are more ready than 80% of the women in the country...
> !




Thanks Sweetie!!     I want to be more bikini ready then!! I want to look............. perfect!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

well..hurry up w/ the pics! I can tell u right then adn thre how close you are!
Hey...I showed you mine....and I look like hell right now....so..fess up little lady!
So, this clothes fetish is a litle outta hand?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

I think everyone has seen this, I look about the same, maybe a tad more muscle


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

God you are soooooooo lucky to have no tummy fat-that is my biggest problem area


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice pic BTW


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> God you are soooooooo lucky to have no tummy fat-that is my biggest problem area




Yeah, but I have a ghetto booty!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

You ghetto booooty looks ghetto fabulous - the whole damn package is fabulous. 

How in the world can you get more bikini ready?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I have a ghetto booty!!


Me too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks NT   


But, I have a big 'ol butt!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too




Jilly, I've seen your pics, your hot girl!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Thanks NT
> 
> 
> But, I have a big 'ol butt!!


is anyone else buying it? I'm not..so...when exactly are you coming up here????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is anyone else buying it?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

exactly!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


Oh I do so!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh I do so!


uh uhh....prove it!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> uh uhh....prove it!



 without saying too much to get myself into trouble, I've personally seen and I still say


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> without saying too much to get myself into trouble, I've personally seen and I still say




Now I'm jealous, NT saw Jilly's butt and I didn't


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Now I'm jealous, NT saw Jilly's butt and I didn't


me neither...we should protest!
I'm gonna hold my breath until my face turns blue!
here goes!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

has she posted them...yet...?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

NC ... you have nothing to do but maintain ... that last photo was  delicious


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

hurry...can't..breathe.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

dam...it works in theory...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...it works in theory...



maybe she didn't hear you ... jump up and down and yell


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

okie dokie!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

ahem....voice is scratchy today...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

G'morning sweetheart :bounce: <------again


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

GOod morning Andy....those are awesome pics..you are a very beautiful girl..ghetto booty?    Girls!  Geez, we just dont' seem to see ourselves in a true light  

You ok Burner?  Did ya pass out buddy?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I think everyone has seen this, I look about the same, maybe a tad more muscle


  TOTAL hottie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning sweetheart :bounce: <------again



Morning Babe!!     What are you up to today??   (you better stop all that bouncing, someone just might take you up on it   )


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> GOod morning Andy....those are awesome pics..you are a very beautiful girl..ghetto booty?    Girls!  Geez, we just dont' seem to see ourselves in a true light




Hey there hot stuff    .  Are you ready for the weekend?  Any big plans??  Thanks for the sweet words, your too nice   !!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Everyone!!!!!!   

UPDATE:  Last night, meals went as planned, did 20 more minutes of cardio, or was it longer   .  No weights.   


FRIDAY   

AM: 10 minutes eliptical, 20 minutes treadmill.  I don't feel like I got a good cardio session this morning.  My legs were so fucking sore from Wednesday night I could hardly walk so I really had to push myself through it.  I might do more later    

My meals are boring today, I went to the grocery store yesterday but when I got home (after spending 100 dollars   ) I still didn't really have anything.  Going back today   , I hate the grocery store!!

M1:  puffed wheat, low carb milk
M2:  puffed wheat, all bran, cottage cheese, peanut butter
M3:  puffed wheat, Atkins cereal, low carb yogurt
M4:  pumpkin pie, cottage cheese
M5:  broccoli (a lot!!), eggs, egg whites
M6:  protein shake, FFSF pudding, peanut butter

**Puffed wheat is a cereal.  It has nothing in it really.  50 calories for 1 and 1/4 cups.  I like it, I can eat a bunch of it   .


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

morning miss NC. 

How are all things in your world?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning miss NC.
> 
> How are all things in your world?




Hey NT     How are you doing today cutie??  My world is raining right now!! I hate the weather     Makes me want to sleep.  It's suppose to at least be pretty out this weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

excellent ... well as soon as work is over. 

Got big plans for the weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> excellent ... well as soon as work is over.
> 
> Got big plans for the weekend?




Nothing too much planned.  Going to do something with my cousin tonight probably, other than that I don't know.  I'll do whatever comes along though.  What about you?  Big Plans?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey ... how does a hottie like yourself stay single?  Somehow that just seems very very wrong.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning ncgirl, just stopping by to say hello.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey ... how does a hottie like yourself stay single?  Somehow that just seems very very wrong.




I'm mean     .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning ncgirl, just stopping by to say hello.




Morning Girlie!! We must have been posting in eachother journals at the same time     How are you??


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Nothing too much planned.  Going to do something with my cousin tonight probably, other than that I don't know.  I'll do whatever comes along though.  What about you?  Big Plans?



no plans this weekend.  rest and relaxation.  Need to take a break for the partying.   Christmas parties will be starting soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm mean     .



 ... Miss NC, you're killing me here.  Please, mean?    I cannot see mean coming from such a beauty with a smile like that.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Girlie!! We must have been posting in eachother journals at the same time     How are you??



Doing great thanks!   You?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Ncgirl!!! 

Is the puffed wheat the kind made by Kashi or a diff kind?? Mmmmm cereal...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

NT- I guess I'm hard to handle     I've not been single for too long.  I've been in an on and off relationship for a long time.  Sometimes we try again, sometimes I say screw off     It's a long drawn out story.  I don't go out with other people mainly because the guys I meet are usually alcoholics or just the wrong type of guy.  I'm sure I'd have fun with them for a while but I don't want to get serious with someone who I don't have a lot in common with.  Right now I'm trying to concentrate on making me happy and trying to figure just what it "is" with the X that keeps me around.  I just want to meet a really nice sweet guy who I can have fun with and isn't a jealous maniac!! I'm starting to wonder if there's any left????????   

I'm good BC, just ready for five o'clock!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey Ncgirl!!!
> 
> Is the puffed wheat the kind made by Kashi or a diff kind?? Mmmmm cereal...




It's buy Quaker.  They have puffed wheat and puffed rice.  Looks a lot like Smacks.  It's good though, and you get a lot for the calories.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It's buy Quaker.  They have puffed wheat and puffed rice.  Looks a lot like Smacks.  It's good though, and you get a lot for the calories.



I LOVE puffed wheat...can't beat 58 cals for a WHOLE CUP!    I get the generic stuff..ingredients:  wheat  , that's it!!!  Add some splenda and like NC said, ya got yerself some smacks..well we have Sugar Crisp in Canada but same shit different pile!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> NT- I guess I'm hard to handle     I've not been single for too long.  I've been in an on and off relationship for a long time.  Sometimes we try again, sometimes I say screw off     It's a long drawn out story.  I don't go out with other people mainly because the guys I meet are usually alcoholics or just the wrong type of guy.  I'm sure I'd have fun with them for a while but I don't want to get serious with someone who I don't have a lot in common with.  Right now I'm trying to concentrate on making me happy and trying to figure just what it "is" with the X that keeps me around.  I just want to meet a really nice sweet guy who I can have fun with and isn't a jealous maniac!! I'm starting to wonder if there's any left????????



A jealous maniac.  I not sure there are too many to begin with.  I know a few guys who aren't that way, but the rest, they are a little too much for me in that regards.  It also works the other way around too.  I guess it really boils down to trusting your partner.  I'm really really glad I don't have to worry about that.  May I ask, are you the jealous type?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I LOVE puffed wheat...can't beat 58 cals for a WHOLE CUP!    I get the generic stuff..ingredients:  wheat  , that's it!!!  Add some splenda and like NC said, ya got yerself some smacks..well we have Sugar Crisp in Canada but same shit different pile!



mmmmmmmmmmm Sugar Crisp


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> A jealous maniac.  I not sure there are too many to begin with.  I know a few guys who aren't that way, but the rest, they are a little too much for me in that regards.  It also works the other way around too.  I guess it really boils down to trusting your partner.  I'm really really glad I don't have to worry about that.  May I ask, are you the jealous type?




I've only had two serious relationships and both were jealous very badly.  But, both drank WAY too much and the last one would get very mean when he was drunk.  

I'm not jealous at all, my ex use to complain about that.  He'd make a comment about another girl and then he'd be like- WTF, why don't you care what I think.  I'm like, duh! I'm not the only pretty girl in the world, I don't care if you think another chick is hot.  I couldn't win for loosing!! But my thing is I have a lot of guy friends mainly because I don't have that many girl friends.  So, my boyfriend would have to be cool with that.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I LOVE puffed wheat...can't beat 58 cals for a WHOLE CUP!    I get the generic stuff..ingredients:  wheat  , that's it!!!  Add some splenda and like NC said, ya got yerself some smacks..well we have Sugar Crisp in Canada but same shit different pile!




I wish I could find the generic stuff.  I have to pay almost four bucks a box!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to wonder if there's any left????????
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I haven't found one either?   It's a conspiracy Andy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ncgirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I've only had two serious relationships and both were jealous very badly.  But, both drank WAY too much and the last one would get very mean when he was drunk.
> 
> I'm not jealous at all, my ex use to complain about that.  He'd make a comment about another girl and then he'd be like- WTF, why don't you care what I think.  I'm like, duh! I'm not the only pretty girl in the world, I don't care if you think another chick is hot.  I couldn't win for loosing!! But my thing is I have a lot of guy friends mainly because I don't have that many girl friends.  So, my boyfriend would have to be cool with that.



I hear ya on the whole mean drunk thing.    Sorry to hear that.  

That's enough serious talk.  Let's move on to more enjoyable topics like ...................  more pics of NC!


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow...how about puffed wheat cakes?????


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I've only had two serious relationships and both were jealous very badly. But, both drank WAY too much and the last one would get very mean when he was drunk.
> 
> I'm not jealous at all, my ex use to complain about that. He'd make a comment about another girl and then he'd be like- WTF, why don't you care what I think. I'm like, duh! I'm not the only pretty girl in the world, I don't care if you think another chick is hot. I couldn't win for loosing!! But my thing is I have a lot of guy friends mainly because I don't have that many girl friends. So, my boyfriend would have to be cool with that.


Hey there  
My boyfriend is awesome, but when he drinks, well, quite frankly he's an ass!
He tends to get a bit evil too. We've been together for four years now and only had three fights, all when he's been drinking! He's not a big drinker, but still, it's a real annoyance. We decided when we're going to go out drinking that we just not do it together. So, we don't. He's okay, if he just drinks socially, but if he's had too many, then I don't want to be anywhere near him, his evil twin comes out.  I'm with you on not being jealous of other girls. What's the point?  There are lots of beautiful girls, each one is different and beautiful in their own way, just like us! I think it only shows how confident we are in ourselves, and that is a rare and precious thing. You should be proud of yourself  Anways, that's my two cents on the issue. Never settle for less. You deserve only the best. Good luck on your journey to finding the right man.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... Miss NC, you're killing me here. Please, mean?  I cannot see mean coming from such a beauty with a smile like that.


I agree 100%


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> NT- I guess I'm hard to handle     I've not been single for too long.  I've been in an on and off relationship for a long time.  Sometimes we try again, sometimes I say screw off     It's a long drawn out story.  I don't go out with other people mainly because the guys I meet are usually alcoholics or just the wrong type of guy.  I'm sure I'd have fun with them for a while but I don't want to get serious with someone who I don't have a lot in common with.  Right now I'm trying to concentrate on making me happy and trying to figure just what it "is" with the X that keeps me around.  I just want to meet a really nice sweet guy who I can have fun with and isn't a jealous maniac!! I'm starting to wonder if there's any left????????
> 
> I'm good BC, just ready for five o'clock!!


ok...1st off...you didn't say hi to me...
 
and 2nd..
Hi, my name is Mike...and rumor has it..I am a nice guy...you should think about moving...wait.....u ARE coming here in a couple of moinths...hmm....
<starts plotting ideas in head>

Mean drunk? What's the point? I'm friggin hilarious! Ask me! I'll tellyou !

Have a great weekend with whate ever you find to do!
Mike


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Andy! Just dropping by to say a quick hello... I'm not around much this weekend. 

 Great pics! Your butt is not as big as you think it is, unless your camera has a special big-butt filter that makes big butts appear much smaller in photographs. I'm just sayin' -- hahaha! You look great!

 As for guys -- i hear ya. Most of the guys I meet here I just would rather not waste my time with. And some of the ones I do meet, end up being married (that seems to be common around here, married guys looking for girlfriends, WTF?!). That and well, my lifestyle (as far as training and diet). Most people find it to be too tedious or "obssessive" or whatever. I want to be with someone who has that in common with me, or who can at least sincerely understand it and be supportive, instead of merely tolerating it. Blah anyway, going off on a rant almost!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

Where's NC ?  :bounce:


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi NC  


Trying to catch up on whats happening .  I see the gang is keeping you on your toes   Hope your weekend was a good one !


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 13, 2004)

> I just want to meet a really nice sweet guy who I can have fun with and isn't a jealous maniac!! I'm starting to wonder if there's any left????????


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Andrea!     You do not have anything even close to a ghetto booty!  I think you look great!  What are you trying to change?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

>





Morning Andy!  How was your weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

hey Andy!  How are ya? Good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Everyone!! Weekend went okay.  I hit a guy with my car, he's not hurt, but he deserved it.  And my car isn't messed up, I really just taped him actually, didn't full fledge take off after him.  Other than that my weekend was pretty mellow.  Friday night I went shopping (and didn't buy anything   ), Saturday I slept, worked out, the usual.  That night a few of my friends stopped by and drank a few beers (not me!!   ) and then Sunday I hit my cousins boyfriend with my car.  Pretty boring   

Monday:
AM- 40 minutes walking on the treadmill
Meal 1:  Not really a meal, I had like four or so almonds
Meal 2:  cottage cheese, rasberries, all bran
Meal 3:  big salad with turkey, almonds, lotsa veggies, FF dressing
Meal 4:  lc yogurt, veggies
Meal 5:  probably broccoli and egg whites and 1 whole egg
Meal 6:  probably protein shake,  FFSF pudding mix

It's pretty here today, sunny and the high is 61.  I wish I didn't have to work   .


I've never had puffed wheat cakes Jill, are they good?

I hear ya on the boyfriend things Kim, I'll find a good one one day.  Until then....... I'll just sample  

Hey Burner!!      So your a funny drunk??? I love a sense of humor   

Hey Ivy!! How are you babe?? I've gotten asked out a few times by married men, I always just say sure, as long as your wife doesn't mind    and that usually shuts them up!!

Hey Luke sweetie!! What's up today??  :bounce:   

What have you been up to Gary??? 

I know your a sweetie Mike (monstar)   


Hey Jeanie- where ya been girlie!! Haven't talked to your in ages, I'll have to give you a call sometime soon!!  What I'm trying to change    I want bigger boobs and a smaller lower body   

Hey Vel    How was your weekend sweetie!! 

Okay peeps, I'm off to check on all of you


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

WHAT?   splain Lucy!  Was he a bad boyfriend


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning NC


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

morning NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Vel, NT, Gary   

The guy I hit was my cousin's now ex-boyfriend.  He's a little punk and I was sitting in my car minding my own buisness    and they were fussing right in front of my car and he was calling her a bitch and all this stuff but, I kept my mouth shut (which is VERY hard for me to do).  Well, she was crying and just kept saying, but why do you have to yell at me, what's wrong honey, I'm sorry, I don't know why your upset,    , enough to make me want to    because he's a complete psycho and she's kissing his ass.  Well, finally she said, I'll just leave then and turned around to walk towards the passenger side of my car and he pushed her, not hard hard, but hard enough to knock her down so instead of getting out and beating the little shit's ass or at least trying to, I just put my car back in drive and hit him.  He fell down, I backed up, she got in, I told him I'd castrate him if he ever came near my cousin again and that was that.  No harm done to my car though, that's what I was worried about, I could care less about him.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

<not to self: never get on Andy's bad side..?

Hiya Andy!
My weekend wasn't too exciting either. I broke up a couple fights at eh club, bit nothing worth writing about. Dumb assed drunks.
(I occasionally do get a good event worth writing about though...)


AND...you only window shopped?? WOW!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> ... and he pushed her



It makes me happy I only because I have to hear about this via the internet.  If we lived in the same city and you told me this, tonight I'd go have a chat with this looser.  I do not care how big he might be, how mad he was, what she might have done, there is no reason to push her.  I told me wife and she would have done the same thing. 

Sorry you had to be part of that.  If you see this fellow again, let him know that he's lucky you only knocked him down.  It could have been worse.  Hopefully your cousin will see through the arguement and make the right decision.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

hey NT! This is something you wold have liked:
Halloween: some jackass hit his girl freind in the club, right in front of our head bouncer, ALi. (he fights and usually does VERY well in UFC fights) Anyway...ALi sent the guy to the hospital to get about 40 stitches in his face for what he did. 

Moral of the story: Dont hit women...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey NT! This is something you wold have liked:
> Halloween: some jackass hit his girl freind in the club, right in front of our head bouncer, ALi. (he fights and usually does VERY well in UFC fights) Anyway...ALi sent the guy to the hospital to get about 40 stitches in his face for what he did.
> 
> Moral of the story: Dont hit women...



It's pretty simple, yet some guys just don't get it.  Good for Ali.  I'm not one to usually condone any kind of fighting, but someone who hits/pushes a woman will not get any sympathy from me.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Breaking up fights are ya Mikey??     Do they ever accidentally hit you?  I tried to help break up a fight at a party one time and it wasn't pretty.  I just hate drama!! But here lately I've been running into it left and right- go figure   !! 


Hey NT      Yeah, I agree, I think he deserved a lot worse.  I would have much rather took a baseball bat to him than my Honda, but I had to improvise! LOL!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

NC said:
			
		

> I hear ya on the boyfriend things Kim, I'll find a good one one day. Until then....... I'll just sample


 
...word :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

It's usually pretty mellow. U have seen my pics. I am not that big. I just keep 'vigilance' in my area. 
One of the nice things is that alot of the regulars recognize me from the last time I was there. If I were ever to get nto trouble, I know I'd have help from them if there were no other bouncers around. (luckily, my big mouth...works out..and I made a lot of aqquaintanes)

U have a Honday? so...is it stock..or have you done anything with it?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

You've got moxy girl!  Goooooooooooooo Andy!!

Burner..r u a bouncer?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

yes ma'am. I just went back on halloween weekend.
I am single again....tired of sitting in my house alone..(friends are maried, families, out of town) so I needed toget back ot so I can socialize and meet people


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, I agree, I think he deserved a lot worse. I would have much rather took a baseball bat to him than my Honda, but I had to improvise! LOL!!


 I would have gone with the baseball bat. My car is my baby. I wouldn't risk damaging it. lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yes ma'am. I just went back on halloween weekend.
> I am single again....tired of sitting in my house alone..(friends are maried, families, out of town) so I needed toget back ot so I can socialize and meet people



Come to Canada      We'll hit the clubs  seeing as none of my friends wanna go dancing anymore    cause they are married, have kids..just plain boring if ya ask me


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Come to Canada      We'll hit the clubs  seeing as none of my friends wanna go dancing anymore    cause they are married, have kids..just plain boring if ya ask me



for most, getting married and having children is a recipe for boredom.  We have been vaccinated against that horrible horrible diease. 

I hear that you start reading the newspaper.  You start complaining about recent events.  On Friday and Saturday night, the most important thing that comes of those days is watching the 6pm news.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> for most, getting married and having children is a recipe for boredom.  We have been vaccinated against that horrible horrible diease.
> 
> I hear that you start reading the newspaper.  You start complaining about recent events.  On Friday and Saturday night, the most important thing that comes of those days is watching the 6pm news.



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww, then I NEVER wanna be married   My parents do that !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree, I think he deserved a lot worse. I would have much rather took a baseball bat to him than my Honda, but I had to improvise! LOL!!
> 
> 
> I would have gone with the baseball bat. My car is my baby. I wouldn't risk damaging it. lol


the mustang? U don't wanna  scratch that! You seen any of the new mustang commercials?
Wow...I want one...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww, then I NEVER wanna be married   My parents do that !


mine too!
But they are so cute w/ their 'routine'!
Dad's retired, so while my m other is getting up and getting ready for work, (she reires in January) He is taking out the dog, and making her breakfast. Then, he takes her to work, and picks her up in the afternoon.
I like it. I want it. I look forward to it someday. THe thought of coming home to that special someone just works for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Come to Canada      We'll hit the clubs  seeing as none of my friends wanna go dancing anymore    cause they are married, have kids..just plain boring if ya ask me


hmm...I tink I hear the faint stirrings of a ROAD TRIP!

I warn you: I am a horrible dancer! (and yet, I work ina  dance club..)
 

Ok, I may need to retract that last answer for image sake. I saw the movie Shall We Dance recently. A guy in there mentioned that u can tell how a person is in bed by how they dance...and...if that is a true statement..then I had best say:
I make Gene Kally, Fred Astaire look like chumps..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww, then I NEVER wanna be married   My parents do that !



most do


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

My mom and stepdad don't do that.  They're gone all the time and they still go out a lot.      I think *if* I ever have kids then maybe I'd be like that, but I'd still have to have a little fun    or I'd go crazy!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> mine too!
> But they are so cute w/ their 'routine'!
> Dad's retired, so while my m other is getting up and getting ready for work, (she reires in January) He is taking out the dog, and making her breakfast. Then, he takes her to work, and picks her up in the afternoon.
> I like it. I want it. I look forward to it someday. THe thought of coming home to that special someone just works for me.



and to each their own 
I'll be like my step-father when I get old.  He can never sit down because it's just too boring for him.  He is a whirlwind the minute he gets home.  I am like that now and don't see that stopping anytime soon.  I will watch TV for maybe 5 hours a week. 

For some, like Burner's parents, they enjoy doing not much.  For others, it's just to hard to sit and do nothing.  

The thought of coming home to someone special - 
The thought of coming home to someone and doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

my friends that I hang out with are like NT. They go out once ina while. They get a bbaysitter for the little guy, then they head out on the town. They start at teh strip bar, then head downtown until i end up kicking them out..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and to each their own
> I'll be like my step-father when I get old.  He can never sit down because it's just too boring for him.  He is a whirlwind the minute he gets home.  I am like that now and don't see that stopping anytime soon.  I will watch TV for maybe 5 hours a week.
> 
> For some, like Burner's parents, they enjoy doing not much.  For others, it's just to hard to sit and do nothing.
> ...


I got hooked on Smallville, the rest of TV...I can do without. More or less.
yeah, I hate sitting at the house all the time..hence my night time job...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

G'morning :bounce:  are you excited about christmas yet?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Everyone   

UPDATE FOR YESTERDAY:
M6: cancel protein shake, had FFSF pudding and some wheat puffs   
Did Shoulders/Bi's/Tri's last night

Tuesday:
*Back/Chest*
M1: 1/2 grapefruit, 1/2 chocolate flavored cereal (kind of like oatmeal),         cottage cheese
M2: 1/2 grapefruit, big salad w/ turkey (deli kind), FF dressing, almonds
M3: pumpkin pie, LC yogurt
M4:    probably stir fry made w/ shrimp, 1 whole egg
M5:  FFSF pudding, wheat puffs   
M6:  protein powder, cottage cheese, peanut butter

Cardio tonight


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning :bounce:  are you excited about christmas yet?



Stressed out more than anything really.  My mom's birthday is on Christmas Day, my cousin's is the 23rd, my stepdad's is the 14th, my Uncle's is the 3rd, and then my dad and stepmom's is both at the first of January.  I'm going to be soooooooooooo poor     But, I guess I'm kinda excited, I don't have to work     What about you? What's Santa going to bring you


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> mine too!
> But they are so cute w/ their 'routine'!
> Dad's retired, so while my m other is getting up and getting ready for work, (she reires in January) He is taking out the dog, and making her breakfast. Then, he takes her to work, and picks her up in the afternoon.
> I like it. I want it. I look forward to it someday. THe thought of coming home to that special someone just works for me.



OMG..that's so weird...MY dad is retired...my mom retires Dec 8...and he makes her breakfast...has dinenr ready for her..gets the mail..even vacuums!!  Routine is fine..boring is not!  It must never be boring..comfortable with a bit of spice for sure..but noooooooooo boring


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...I tink I hear the faint stirrings of a ROAD TRIP!
> 
> I warn you: I am a horrible dancer! (and yet, I work ina  dance club..)
> 
> ...



ha ha  We can work on that


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Sweets!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 Why oh why do these people have to bring my absolute FAVORITE holiday foods to work.      Why??????????????  It's a conspiracy, they all want me fat     Sitting about ten feet from my desk is a table full of peanut butter balls, chocolate peanut butter no bake cookies, fudge (all kinds   ) white chocolate covered pb cookies, chocolate covered pretzels, etc.  I think I'm  going home.  I wonder if I any sick time     Life's not fair.  Why can't everyone eat like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What's Santa going to bring you


Not what I asked for....  story of my life.  Probably a tickle me elmo instead


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

mental note:  stop whoring in Andy's journal 

Good morning sweetie!  Wow, that's a lot of birthdays and celebrations you have coming...keeps things exciting..as well as expensive


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Andy!

 Hey first of all, good morning!

 Now on to biznitch.

 I bought a can of green beans (found one with no salt added! YAY!) Gonna try that recipe you suggested tonight.

 Secondly -- man December sounds like a hell of a month for you. Check your PMs. I don't wanna hijack your journal with the rest of this loooong reply hahaah!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Why oh why do these people have to bring my absolute FAVORITE holiday foods to work.  Why?????????????? It's a conspiracy, they all want me fat  Sitting about ten feet from my desk is a table full of peanut butter balls, chocolate peanut butter no bake cookies, fudge (all kinds  ) white chocolate covered pb cookies, chocolate covered pretzels, etc. I think I'm going home. I wonder if I any sick time  Life's not fair. Why can't everyone eat like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
O MAN!  I hear ya!  PB balls are my fave.  and PB fudge.

Yesterday we got an announcement over the PA (ALright everybody, November birthday time.  We have 6 cakes down here; german chocolate, vannilla/cherry, blah blah blah    Come and grab 2 slices.)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Why oh why do these people have to bring my absolute FAVORITE holiday foods to work.      Why??????????????  It's a conspiracy, they all want me fat     Sitting about ten feet from my desk is a table full of peanut butter balls, chocolate peanut butter no bake cookies, fudge (all kinds   ) white chocolate covered pb cookies, chocolate covered pretzels, etc.  I think I'm  going home.  I wonder if I any sick time     Life's not fair.  Why can't everyone eat like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




STEP AWAY FROM THE PEANUT BUTTER BALLS!

j/k...so have a taste..it won't set you back...just a taste...to satisfy your sweet tooth and to participate in the festivities..UNLESS you are like I and cant' stop at just a taste


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Not what I asked for....  story of my life.  Probably a tickle me elmo instead




Come down here, I'll tickle your elmo


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> mental note:  stop whoring in Andy's journal
> 
> Good morning sweetie!  Wow, that's a lot of birthdays and celebrations you have coming...keeps things exciting..as well as expensive




Whore away Vel!!! I love to chit chat!!   

Things will definatly be exciting, my family is like the National Lampoons!!! I guess I'll be Chevy Chase


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Andy!
> 
> Hey first of all, good morning!
> 
> ...




Morning Sweetie    Your going to love that recipe, I just know it, there's so many variations you can make.  I always make it and bring it to family get togethers and nobody knows it's healthy   !!   Thanks for the great idea too girl!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Come down here, I'll tickle your elmo


Careful what you ask for


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> STEP AWAY FROM THE PEANUT BUTTER BALLS!
> 
> j/k...so have a taste..it won't set you back...just a taste...to satisfy your sweet tooth and to participate in the festivities..UNLESS you are like I and cant' stop at just a taste




I can't have just a taste, I like to sample everything, I'm better off over here!! Let everyone else get fat    Plus, my grandma's are way better (I had them here last year) so I'll wait for hers and eat them like a little piggie!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I can't have just a taste, I like to sample everything, I'm better off over here!! Let everyone else get fat   Plus, my grandma's are way better (I had them here last year) so I'll wait for hers and eat them like a little piggie!!!


 I've NEVER had peanutbutter balls.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Careful what you ask for




Come on!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I can't have just a taste, I like to sample everything, I'm better off over here!! Let everyone else get fat  Plus, my grandma's are way better (I had them here last year) so I'll wait for hers and eat them like a little piggie!!!


EXCELLENT idea   wait until you can have your Grandma's balls  

sorry :/


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've NEVER had peanutbutter balls.



PM me your address.  When my grandma makes them I'll overnight you some!! They are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT idea   wait until you can have your Grandma's balls
> 
> sorry :/


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> PM me your address. When my grandma makes them I'll overnight you some!! They are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good!!


 OH man... do i really want you to do that??????? hmmmmm

 (YESSSS!)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH man... do i really want you to do that??????? hmmmmm
> 
> (YESSSS!)




You'll love them, I promise!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Why oh why do these people have to bring my absolute FAVORITE holiday foods to work.      Why??????????????  It's a conspiracy, they all want me fat     Sitting about ten feet from my desk is a table full of peanut butter balls, chocolate peanut butter no bake cookies, fudge (all kinds   ) white chocolate covered pb cookies, chocolate covered pretzels, etc.  I think I'm  going home.  I wonder if I any sick time     Life's not fair.  Why can't everyone eat like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHY DID I ENTER HERE!!!!!!!!   Girl-If you and I got together with some chocolate and pb, we could do some serious damage!  Have you seen the big xmas displays in the grocey store??  That is hell! They have white chocolate turtles now


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> WHY DID I ENTER HERE!!!!!!!!   Girl-If you and I got together with some chocolate and pb, we could do some serious damage!  Have you seen the big xmas displays in the grocey store??  That is hell! They have white chocolate turtles now


 I almost knocked over an entire display of chocolate covered gingerbread yesterday at the supermarket.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I almost knocked over an entire display of chocolate covered gingerbread yesterday at the supermarket.



Good thing you ALMOST knocked it over..if you broke them, dont' you have to buy them?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Come down here, I'll tickle your elmo



   

That was really funny!!  

Luke, time to put the "How _you_ doing" line into operation.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good thing you ALMOST knocked it over..if you broke them, dont' you have to buy them?


 SCREW THAT. I would have looked for the nearest small child and pointed at him, "He did it. I saw the whole thing."


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> WHY DID I ENTER HERE!!!!!!!!   Girl-If you and I got together with some chocolate and pb, we could do some serious damage!  Have you seen the big xmas displays in the grocey store??  That is hell! They have white chocolate turtles now




I always walk by my favorite goodies in the store, look at them a few times, carry them around the store and then put them down.  I'm a goof!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I always walk by my favorite goodies in the store, look at them a few times, carry them around the store and then put them down. I'm a goof!!


 ME TOOOOO!!!

 I always go and look through the ice cream, as if miraculously from one week to the next, the nutritional information will change and it will be healthier to eat or something. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I got Eddy's FFSF Mint Chocolate Chip Sunday.  OMG- it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo incredible!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I got Eddy's FFSF Mint Chocolate Chip Sunday. OMG- it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo incredible!!


 If it came in single servings I'd get some. but i can't have a big container of ice cream in my house. I binge. This is how i control myself from binging -- not buying any at all.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I got Eddy's FFSF Mint Chocolate Chip Sunday. OMG- it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo incredible!!


I have two favorite ice creams...


Mint choc. chip
and superman


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SCREW THAT. I would have looked for the nearest small child and pointed at him, "He did it. I saw the whole thing."



bwahhhaahaha, STOP THAT..my abs hurt...laughing hurts


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If it came in single servings I'd get some. but i can't have a big container of ice cream in my house. I binge. This is how i control myself from binging -- not buying any at all.




I can actually have it in my house now, but as soon as I eat a little bit I want it all.  I did okay the other day, I had two bowls (I should have stopped at one) but at least I didn't eat anymore and I passed on pizza (homemade pizza that I made!!) so it could have been worse.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

I had pizza sunday!

I do that too-put things in my cart/basket, walk around a bit, then put them back on a shelf. Geeze the things we do. I usually put it back right after I walk by a huge person with all bad stuff in their cart-It makes me re-think things.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

I do that too!! Like "should I buy this box of cereal" "I'd only eat a little bit, that wouldn't be bad".. Then I'm like "umm, what if I didn't just eat a little bit " and put it back


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

We are saving hundreds of dollars a month! It's like window shopping, but with food. hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I swear, you girls are the only one who understands me.  My mom went grocery shopping with me the other day and got so aggrevated at me.  I read and re-read everything over and over again.  Like I think the calories or something are going to change.   It's such a big decission when I buy something new.  I bought Puffins cereal the other day and you would have thought I was buying a new car as long as I stood there and argued with myself about it.  I'm trying really hard to incorporate more foods in my diet because I don't really want to catagorize one food any longer as bad.  I figure everything in moderation now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Why oh why do these people have to bring my absolute FAVORITE holiday foods to work.      Why??????????????  It's a conspiracy, they all want me fat     Sitting about ten feet from my desk is a table full of peanut butter balls, chocolate peanut butter no bake cookies, fudge (all kinds   ) white chocolate covered pb cookies, chocolate covered pretzels, etc.  I think I'm  going home.  I wonder if I any sick time     Life's not fair.  Why can't everyone eat like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If I were you, I"d have to leave...I am weak...you menioned...peanut butter?
DAMN! My 'arch enemy!"
I have been w/out PB for about two weeks now.....it's killig me. A slow death. Yep, I am getting closer to death every day...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I had pizza sunday!


Hey! Me too!
oops...I wasn't supposed to say that...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Whore away Vel!!! I love to chit chat!!
> 
> Things will definatly be exciting, my family is like the National Lampoons!!! I guess I'll be Chevy Chase


no...u will have to be Mrs. Griswald. The other thought just does'nt work...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I swear, you girls are the only one who understands me. My mom went grocery shopping with me the other day and got so aggrevated at me. I read and re-read everything over and over again. Like I think the calories or something are going to change. It's such a big decission when I buy something new. I bought Puffins cereal the other day and you would have thought I was buying a new car as long as I stood there and argued with myself about it. I'm trying really hard to incorporate more foods in my diet because I don't really want to catagorize one food any longer as bad. I figure everything in moderation now.


 I refuse to go grocery shopping with my mother. The things she buys (despite claiming time and time again how she is TRYING to lose weight and be healthy) make my blood boil. EVERY ITEM she picks up... And then she's like, "well for your father... you know he likes to have some kind of dessert around..." 

 WTF!! They are both supposedly "trying" to lose weight. You don't have pies and pound cakes and cookies (even the sugar free kind) around if you're trying to lose weight. You just don't. You buy some jello and you make do, and you tough it out.

 But no. My mother's grocery cart...ugh. don't even get me started hahahahahahahaa!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Come down here, I'll tickle your elmo


damn Luke! U are on a plane...NOW...aren't you???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha  We can work on that


yeah..we can do the....cha cha...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> damn Luke! U are on a plane...NOW...aren't you???


NOPE   not until friday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

where are you going?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Burner   


He's coming to see me of course!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

WHAT??? Oh break my poor heart.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

hi andy!
How are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm good, how are you??? Working this weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy, I replied finally! Check your hotmail!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Andy, I replied finally! Check your hotmail!




Will do sweetie!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Burner
> 
> 
> He's coming to see me of course!!!!


of course :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

hey look! Two of my favorite IM hottoes are here!
Andy-
I am only working the club this weekend. (I work that job every weekend..but can get a night or two off for special occasoins)

GG! Hey hunny!
I got my registration finished! I should be getting my ID # Soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> of course :bounce:


ok..that's it..I hate you...

or is it..envy....i get the two mixed up...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..that's it..I hate you...
> 
> or is it..envy....i get the two mixed up...


You can be me... if you want


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey look! Two of my favorite IM hottoes are here!
> Andy-
> I am only working the club this weekend. (I work that job every weekend..but can get a night or two off for special occasoins)
> 
> ...


 Waiting with bated breath!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

now THAT's what a guy likes to hear..


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now THAT's what a guy likes to hear..


 I aim to please, darlin' hahahahahah!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

ooh! She called me 'darlin'...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ooh! She called me 'darlin'...


 I'm on a roll,  huh? I just wanna make sure you get me a good deal! hahahah! I'll make it worth your time.

 (I mean that I will cook for you and stuff, don't go getting any funny ideas!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

damn!

I was abot to jump all over you..er that...er..whatever..


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, just checking in! Hope all is well


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

G"morning :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Dawling...how are you today?  Run anyone over with your car lately   I was telling Lisa your story..she was killing herself laughing


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy Hump Day Everyone!!   

Haven't run anyone over latley Vel, but the day has just begun   How are you today??

Hey Kim and Luke   How are ya'll?

*did 45 minutes cardio last night

Wednesday:

AM- 40 minutes walking on treadmill

M1:  oatbran, LC yogurt
M2:  lettuce, ff sour cream, salsa, black bean salsa, Garden burger Chicken meal (I'm going to mix all this together and have a chicken taco salad!!   )
M3:  pumpkin pie, cottage cheese, all bran
M4:  veggies (LOTS), crab meat (imitation, I don't give a fuck), 1 whole egg
M5:  FFSF pudding, 1 tbs. pb
M6:  protein, 1 tbs. pb


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

hi andy!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

> M3: pumpkin pie, cottage cheese, *all bran*


HEY!  you eat twigs too!  :bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hi andy!



Hey Babes!! What are you and your hot little self up to today??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY!  you eat twigs too!  :bounce:




I like them, I use to only eat fiber one (not that there's a big difference) but then I found the extra fiber all bran and figured I'd try that for a while.  Sometimes I mix it with PB and cottage cheese, it's yummy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Babes!! What are you and your hot little self up to today??


 work. and more work. and slacking off on IM  oh, and getting ready for a big, fun weekend.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> work. and more work. and slacking off on IM  oh, and getting ready for a big, fun weekend.




What are you doing this weekend.  I'm going to be swamped at work here shortly.  I hate when the expect me to do something


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What are you doing this weekend. I'm going to be swamped at work here shortly. I hate when the expect me to do something


 Hanging out with a friend, working out, movies (gonna go see _Ray_), everything else is up in the air... whatever comes up. Just nice to have a long weekend. I won't go back to work until monday  woo hoo!

 yeah.  here they are expecting me to produce somethign today, but haven't given me the content for it. can't work without the content.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds like a crap load of fun Ivy :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a crap load of fun Ivy :bounce:


 heh heh... you said "load" hahahahahahahahahahahaha

 oh sorry. this isn't my journal. woops!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

........   "load"


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

Do you mix the puddin' and pb together??? Do you use milk or water?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you mix the puddin' and pb together??? Do you use milk or water?



1 box FFSF chocolate pudding
2/3 cup water
1 cup LC milk
1 tbs. peanut butter

Mix it all together really good and put in the freezer for a little bit.  You'll love it Jillie!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

*I'm going back to school*

But I have issues!! I'm meeting with a counselor at lunch time today so help me out! I'm stuck, I currently have an AAS in Paralegal Technology.  Well, now I want to either take Ultrasound, Psychology, Broadcasting, Advertising, or be a high school teacher?? They are soooo un- related to eachother but I'm interested in each one for different purposes. Help?????????????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> But I have issues!! I'm meeting with a counselor at lunch time today so help me out! I'm stuck, I currently have an AAS in Paralegal Technology. Well, now I want to either take Ultrasound, Psychology, Broadcasting, Advertising, or be a high school teacher?? They are soooo un- related to eachother but I'm interested in each one for different purposes. Help?????????????


 That's awesome!

 I can't offer much help because I've bounced around from one interest to another quite a few times myself. The only thing I can say is that if you want to be happy, keep trying on different hats to see which you like best, so to speak. Don't settle for a career that is just going to be a "job" because remember you'll spend a good chunk of your waking hours doing it. It should make you feel happy, fulfilled and rewarded. At least that's the way I look at it. A lot of people criticize me for that p.o.v. but oh well.

 Good luck, Andy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'd like to get my personal training certificate too, but I need to make my body look awesome so people will listen to me first.      Maybe I could be a nutritionist?? Everyone would eat FFSF pudding though!! 



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's awesome!
> 
> I can't offer much help because I've bounced around from one interest to another quite a few times myself. The only thing I can say is that if you want to be happy, keep trying on different hats to see which you like best, so to speak. Don't settle for a career that is just going to be a "job" because remember you'll spend a good chunk of your waking hours doing it. It should make you feel happy, fulfilled and rewarded. At least that's the way I look at it. A lot of people criticize me for that p.o.v. but oh well.
> 
> Good luck, Andy!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> But I have issues!! I'm meeting with a counselor at lunch time today so help me out! I'm stuck, I currently have an AAS in Paralegal Technology. Well, now I want to either take Ultrasound, Psychology, Broadcasting, Advertising, or be a high school teacher?? They are soooo un- related to eachother but I'm interested in each one for different purposes. Help?????????????


IF you are serious about being a HS teacher, i'll put you in contact with my father.  He'll change your mind in an instand 

I hear you about school issues!  :/  I'm dropping 40cr hr's to start a new program  

G'luck


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'd like to get my personal training certificate too, but I need to make my body look awesome so people will listen to me first.  Maybe I could be a nutritionist?? Everyone would eat FFSF pudding though!!


hahaha

I wish some of the personal trainers at my gym would take your advice.  I never quite understood how someone wanting to get into shape would take instruction from someone who was out of shape


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> But I have issues!! I'm meeting with a counselor at lunch time today so help me out! I'm stuck, I currently have an AAS in Paralegal Technology.  Well, now I want to either take Ultrasound, Psychology, Broadcasting, Advertising, or be a high school teacher?? They are soooo un- related to eachother but I'm interested in each one for different purposes. Help?????????????



I can only say "do it!"

Once you are married, children, a mortgage, you schooling options become quite limited.  You have the opportunity to do something that you'd like, so have at'er!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'd like to get my personal training certificate too, but I need to make my body look awesome so people will listen to me first.      Maybe I could be a nutritionist?? Everyone would eat FFSF pudding though!!


ok...shut it wiht the awesome body thing! You look H O T!!! When are you coming out here? We may not let you leave!

You look fabulos. Just remember that you are your own worst critic. You may have some areas that YO think that need help..but WE have seen your pics. You are very lean and have nice musculature. 
Have a wonderful day, and I will forgive you for not saying hi to little ol me..


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning Andy!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning pretty!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good Morning Burner, Ivy and Jeanie     Good Morning to everybody else too   

UPDATE: add some FFSF ice cream and canteloupe to yesterday.  Not much, but I had a little.

Today:
M1:  wheatena cereal (I didn't make this right, it's too watery but I'm eating it anyhow
M2:  Atkins yogurt, canteloupe, Kashi
M3:  salad (all kinds of veggies), deli turkey, almonds, 1/2 cup Kashi (my pretend croutons!! LOL!)
M4:  broccoli, mushrooms, crab meat
M5:  ?? I don't know yet
Leggies tonight!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning Andy


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

> broccoli, mushrooms, crab meat


VERY interesting


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning NC  



> Originally Posted by *ncgirl21*
> _I'd like to get my personal training certificate too, but I need to make my body look awesome _


 

_Oh come on girl !  You look incredible    You can train me  _


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2004)

Meals look good Andrea  Don't you eat any protein for breakfast?

And I'm with Gary, your superhot bod is definitely PT qualified


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ya'll are too sweet!!    

Hey Jenny   What are you and your hot self up to today??  Sometimes I eat protein, sometimes I don't.  I'm *trying* not to be so obsessive over my food and not to say, well- I've gotta have this or I can't have this.  Most of the time I have cottage cheese, but this morning I wanted something really warm and I was in a hurry so I just grabbed that, plus I had never had it before and didn't know how good it would mix with CC.  I figure as long as my calories are around 15-1700 for five days a week and at maintenance (about 2100) 1-2x per week I should be loosing steadly.  (I don't weigh myself though that much, it would control my day, I tryto go by my clothes).  

Hey Gary!!! I'll train you anyday babe   

Morning Kim!! Are you sleeping better now??

Hey there Luke     It is really good!! I just mix it all together like stir-fry and add a little bit of terriyaki, it's yummy!! 

Morning Vel!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Kim!! Are you sleeping better now??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

I am soooo fucking hungry!!! And I'm exhausted, not just sleepy, I mean physically exhausted.  I think I'm skipping out on leggies, I may try to ride my bike for ten minutes and I'm going home and eating dinner (probably not what I had planned, I want some macaroni and cheese, but I'll make it healthy) and going to bed.  Getting up and five every morning and not getting in bed until late is catching up with me!!     Is this bad? Should I force myself to work out??     Maybe I shouldn't have macaroni since it's a carb and I'm going right to bed?   

WTF, I'm hungry and sleepy so I'm going to eat and sleep!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> WTF, I'm hungry and sleepy so I'm going to eat and sleep!!



that would be exactly what Dr.NT would order if he were a doctor.   You're hungry, so eat and you're tired, so go to bed.  

We'll see you in the morning ... well, we'll hopefully chat with you in the morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Getting up and five every morning and not getting in bed until late is catching up with me!!     Is this bad? Should I force myself to work out??  !!


NT forces me by guilt to do it...the rat...
  
And I am older than you..hunny. You have the stamina! You can do it! Go to Starbucks, slam a double esspresso, tan, and then you will ripped and alert! Go hit it!
HOAH!

If it makes u feel better: I woke up 0430 hours today, worked my 12 hour shift, about to hot the gym, then go to my other job and get to bed tomorrow @ 0300.
And THIS is my EASY weekend!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!!! I'll train you anyday babe


Awwww That is so sweet of you !  

TGIF !!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Andy!  Happy friday!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

What are your plans for the weekend Andy???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning Everyone     Hope everyone is doing good today!!

Took last night off training, went to bed early (after I had my macaroni and cheese and some french fries (hey- they were baked   )  Did cardio yesterday morning, forgot to post that!!

Today:  Did 50 minutes on the treadmill (walking).  I was hotter than hell though   , my metabolism must have spiked from yesterdays high carbs.

I'm going to change things up a little.  I may not post my diet daily, you pretty much know what I eat, it's just becoming pretty obsessive for me.  I still want to keep my journal to talk to everyone because I'd miss you all, but I nid to nip this in the bud.  I had an ED for tooooooooooo long to start obsessing over food again.  My new plan is to just eat when I'm hungry, make  healthy choices, if it's not 100% clean I don't give a flying fuck, I'm not competing with anyone but myself   .  I've decided that I do want to loose more weight, but slow and steady is the way to go.  When I finally get done cutting I want to be able to maintain at 2000-2300 calories a day so cutting my calories do 1200 is ridiculous.  I'm aiming for three low days followed by one day at maintenance. (I got this from the BFFM book).  I'm going to aim for 14-1600 on low days, 1800-2100 on high days.  Making clean, but liveable choices.  I think I'll keep a food log at home and may post it every once in a while to get ya'lls input!!

I'm going shopping with my mom tomorrow   .  I probably won't do to much tonight, I've got awful crambs today (tmi   ) so I think I'll do legs when I get home and then just clean up and lay around.  Tomorrow night is Saturday though so I've got to do something


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Do what's best for you Andy, you know we'll all support you...I'm going to see Spongebob tomorrow night if you wanna come


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

I feel your pain. The food obsessing and meals and shit can be so annoying Ive considered stoping fitday and logging meals too-but I am afraid Maybe my new years resolution? No more fitday? 

Honestly-I can really relate. This is my friggin life Let me know how it works out, I may follow

Hane a great weekend sunshine!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. The food obsessing and meals and shit can be so annoying Ive considered stoping fitday and logging meals too-but I am afraid Maybe my new years resolution? No more fitday?
> 
> Honestly-I can really relate. This is my friggin life Let me know how it works out, I may follow
> 
> Hane a great weekend sunshine!


 Oh  you brave, brave souls. 

 Stopping fitday? Blasphemy I say. Hahaha!

 Yeah, I'm not in that place, mentally yet. 

 Good for you, Andy! You'll be just fine, I'm sure of it!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

I love the idea.  You go girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks peeps     Ya'll are the best     Of course I'll still have to post and whore around     I'll keep you all updated!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

hey hottie! you? go shopping?? get out! You???

mac-n-cheese sounds good....I used to eat that with a couple chicken breasts....


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm going to change things up a little. I may not post my diet daily, you pretty much know what I eat, it's just becoming pretty obsessive for me. I still want to keep my journal to talk to everyone because I'd miss you all, but I nid to nip this in the bud. I had an ED for tooooooooooo long to start obsessing over food again. My new plan is to just eat when I'm hungry, make healthy choices, if it's not 100% clean I don't give a flying fuck, I'm not competing with anyone but myself  .


Good for you! I think that's awesome. Dieting becomes an obsession so easily, especially if you've had an ED before.  Great attitude  

Have fun shopping! That's what I plan on doing as well this weekend.  We just got an Old Navy and a Pier 1 Imports here, they opened yesterday, so I'm off to see what I can rack up on my credit card


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Rise and shine pretty girl


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Andy!!!!  How was your weekend?  What did you buy?  I, like Kerri, went to Old Navy...got a couple of comfy shirts..one that has 'ski bunny' written on it..ironic thing is I've never ski'd a day in my life


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Peeps     Hope everyone had a great weekend.  I've got a short work week this week    and I'll be in late tomorrow (gotta go to the dentist) so I'm ready to get this week over with!! I love the Holidays, but they are stressful as hell.  Going to try to knock out some x-mas shoppin this weekend, not to sure if I'll venture out into the mess Friday though, but more than likely- I will   . 

Let's see what I can remember here.......... Saturday I bought a few x-mas gifts, went to Travis' Uncle's house, talked him into drinking this weird liquor that someone brought him back from Mexico that had leaves and shit in it, but it smelled strong as hell.  Well, I had to match him with Goldshloggers (can't spell) shot for shot,    bad move on his part, I can put away some liquor, I get drunk, but I can still hold my own    so he got wasted!!! Then we all went to my house and grilled out, some more people came up, I didn't drink anymore (empty calories    LOL) so I didn't get sick, but Randy did.  So, I ate some broccoli casserole and watched Elf and went to bed.  Pretty lame weekend.     Yesterday I just did laundry and stuff, got to go grocery shoppin today, going to be cooking up a storm Wednesday night for my mom.  She's got to work until 2:30 on Thanksgiving.      Didn't do any cardio yesterday   , but I had done it like five or six times last week so I'm sure I needed a break, but I really should have done it to compensate for the xtra cals.      Oh well!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Not that anyone really gives a shit......*

but, I quit bitting my nails.  Use to be a very bad nervous habit to where I was constantly getting my nails done and filled in.  Well, last month I said, nope - I'm not waisting my $ anymore, I'm going to let them grow.  Today, I just happened to look at them and they are long and pretty!!! I think I'm going to go get a manicure on my real nails today!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Congrats on not biting your nails anymore  I used to pick at mine until they would like, ouch! I didn't even realize I was doing it, mine was a nervous habit too. Now I get gel nails and no more picking for me


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

I went through a phase where I would bite he my nails down to the nub when I was stressed. Then, I would start chain chewing gum.  
One day, I just quit though. Now I have long nails and rarely chew gum. Go figure lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey hottie!
How was elf? Any good?

Congrats on stoppig the nail biting? Boring weekend? Sounds like u were busy!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Andrea 
I watched Elf this weekend too!  And I drank a lot too  But I got wasted just like Travis  Are you back together?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Back together?  Is that your ex????

Good morning Andy


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning, Andy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning   

I had to go to the dentist this morning    so I just got back to work.  There's a new intern there (I guess that's what he's called, he's doing his clinicals) and he asked me out.  Usually people beat around the bush about it in my experience, but he just flat out asked me.  But....... I had on those big glasses and the hygenist had this medal thing in my mouth so I couldn't answer him and he just stood there and stared at me, I was like WTF dude, I've got a metal object being jammed into my teeth and I look like a bug and you want to take me to a movie???    But, I didn't say that!!  When she took it out of my mouth (okay, no dirty thoughts here   ) I told him he could give me his number and I'd think about it.  I don't know him so I don't know   , we'll wait and see.  He was good looking though, but a little pushy.  

Travis didn't get wasted, Randy did.  I don't know what's up with us (Travis and I), I never really do, I just go with the flow.  I use to worry and cry constantly and I was always a basket case     but now I just go with it.  We have a love/hate relationship I guess.    

Elf was histerical, if you haven't watched, you need too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Morning NC




Morning Luke!!    Did you have a fun vacation?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke!!  Did you have a fun vacation?


Best vaca  I"ve ever had.  I didn't want to leave :/


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey ANdy! I actually asked out a hygenist that way once...
and...we won't talk about taking things out of my mouth if u dont...


I also have fun with the hygenists too...harrass them in a good way....


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning sweetie   Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

hahaha, it is Hump day!   And tomorrow..... we get to be thankful for 'Hump day'   

Hope you have a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Yet another hump-less hump day for me.... hahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yet another hump-less hump day for me.... hahahahaha!


Welcome to my world


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Welcome to my world


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning Peeps!!   

Yup, today is hump day!!    

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, I probably won't be on after today until Monday!! I'll miss you guys


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hurry back!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Gobble Gobble*

Twas The Night Of Thanksgiving,
But I Just Couldn't Sleep.
I Tried Counting Backwards,
I Tried Counting Sheep.
The Leftovers Beckoned -
The Dark Meat And White,
But I Fought The Temptation
With All Of My Might.
Tossing And Turning With Anticipation,
The Thought Of A Snack Became Infatuation.
So, I Raced To The Kitchen, Flung Open The Door,
And Gazed At The Fridge, Full Of Goodies Galore.
Gobbled Up Turkey And Buttered Potatoes,
Pickles And Carrots, Beans And Tomatoes.
I Felt Myself Swelling So Plump And So Round,
'til All Of A Sudden, I Rose Off The Ground.
I Crashed Through The Ceiling,
Floating Into The Sky,
With A Mouthful Of Pudding
And A Handful Of Pie.
But, I Managed To Yell As I Soared Past The Trees....
Happy Eating To All -
Pass The Cranberries, Please.
May Your Stuffing Be Tasty,
May Your Turkey Be Plump.
May Your Potatoes 'n Gravy
Have Nary A Lump.
May Your Yams Be Delicious.
May Your Pies Take The Prize,
May Your Thanksgiving Dinner Stay
Off Of Your Thighs.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

hehe


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and a poet..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

TGIF Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   What's the plan for the weekend????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Andy! Haven't been by in a few days! How's everything


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

Have a nice ThanksGiving, our is already past


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> TGIF Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   What's the plan for the weekend????


lemme see...little partying...lots of shopping and maybe running someone's ex boy friend over?

Hiya Andy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone!!!!!     I missed you all, my days just weren't the same without IM    

Thanksgiving was pretty good, I got drunk (not on purpose though) and never made it to the second dinner I was suppose to be at, my mom took my car keys and put me to bed, I woke up at nine and went home shortly after.  Oh well, I had fun    and I think everyone got a few laughs in    I didn't do anything Friday, went shopping Saturday, I bought a few toys for gifts and I bought a pair of Jeans at Express, but only one pair, so I'm still doing good saving money.     My tree is up now too, did that last night.  I did cardio Thursday morning for fifty minutes, but I didn't do anything the rest of the weekend but eat    until last night (I walked six miles) so I feel ................... swollen     Slept in today so I'll have to do my cardio and weights both tonight after work although I think I'm going to go walking on my lunch break.  It was just sooooooooo cold this morning and I didn't want to get out from under the covers.    

Well, I hope everyone had a super duper Thanksgiving!!! I've got lots of catching up to do!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Andy!  Sounds like a full weekend there!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Andy


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

NcGirl said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving was pretty good, I got drunk (not on purpose though)


You're such a girl 

Hi


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're such a girl




I'm a good girl!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm a good girl!!


 Not with an avi like that  you're not! hahahaha! Looks like a "bad" girl to me!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not with an avi like that  you're not! hahahaha! Looks like a "bad" girl to me!


I know! she's like..super hot..isn't she?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hiya GG!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya GG!


 YO!!! I was just making my way to your journal mikey!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know! she's like..super hot..isn't she?


 Seriously! she's got that man-eater look about her in that avi! HAWT!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Seriously! she's got that man-eater look about her in that avi! HAWT!!!




hahah....man-eater....haha....hall & oats!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahah....man-eater....haha....hall & oats!!!!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's Andy's new theme song. It's official.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

so it is written, so it is done


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

You all are so cute!!! I wish I was a man eater!!! I'm a good girl, I covered "them" up, the bad girl in me would have revealed a tad bit more!! LOL!!


GG- I'm in NEED of some sun and I'm so jealous because it's freaking feezing up here and you've got all the warm weather down there!! Wanna trade?? 

P-funk, to what do I owe the pleasure of this visit!!! Thanks for coming by, be sure to do so more often! 

Burner- drop 'em!!! 

I've never heard the song


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> GG- I'm in NEED of some sun and I'm so jealous because it's freaking feezing up here and you've got all the warm weather down there!! Wanna trade??


 Come visit, chickie! I don't have much room, but that hasn't stopped other people from shacking up here for a few days in the warm miami winter sun! hahahaha! As of dec 10 (well 12th, really cause i have some stuff going on that weekend), feel free to plan a weekend (or a week!) to come down. 



> P-funk, to what do I owe the pleasure of this visit!!! Thanks for coming by, be sure to do so more often!


 He's following me around. hahahaha!



> Burner- drop 'em!!!


 You heard the man-eater, pal. Do it. Now. 



> I've never heard the song


 Yes you have. I know you have. you just don't know remember. But if you hear it you'll be like, "oooh yeeeah! I do know that song!"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Probably because...the somg came out right about the time you came along in this world...damn, I am old...

I vote for naughty andy!
U get same rules as babs: one for one...or two for two ..respectively..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just may take you up on that GG  

Burner- a tit for a tat!!  And, I was born in 1983!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I just may take you up on that GG
> 
> Burner- a tit for a tat!!  And, I was born in 1983!!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAH you said "tit"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

hmm...good year, 1983...

So, we have Colorado in February, Ohio in March, and maybe Miami in April / May? The IM road tour '05!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...good year, 1983...
> 
> So, we have Colorado in February, Ohio in March, and maybe Miami in April / May? The IM road tour '05!


 no no. miami in april no can do. I have something in April. I don't know when yet, so for now all of april is off the calendar.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAH you said "tit"


I've got a tat..you give up the um...tit...I'll show you my tat...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAH you said "tit"




I wish I had more to cover!!! I'm a member of the itty bitty titie committee and I can't spell!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no no. miami in april no can do. I have something in April. I don't know when yet, so for now all of april is off the calendar.


may.
Then we can ALL go to the keys and go SCUBA DIVING!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I wish I had more to cover!!! I'm a member of the itty bitty titie committee and I can't spell!!


I doubt it. Prove it!
muhahahah!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...good year, 1983...
> 
> So, we have Colorado in February, Ohio in March, and maybe Miami in April / May? The IM road tour '05!




Colorado in February   
Ohio in March -   maybe
Miami- ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Colorado in February
> Ohio in March -   maybe
> Miami- ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


no can do Miami ASAP...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

Your new avi is hot!! Oh, great signature too


----------



## Jenny (Nov 29, 2004)

Hot avvy!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Miami- ASAP!!!!!!!!!!



_"Party in the city where the Heat is on"_

__


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

OH my !  

Hot new avi !  Naughty sig!  I like it !!!   Oh , Good Morning !!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning Everybody     Thanks for the sweet words   

I don't know what my deal is   , I just can't seem to get up in the morning.  Today I only was able to do 20 minutes on the treadmill so I'll have to finish tonight.  Last night- 50 minutes walking on treadmill, legs/shoulders/arms.  

Did anyone watch the Swan last night? I watched the whole fucking thing and then fell asleep before they said who the winner was   .


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Everybody     Thanks for the sweet words
> 
> I don't know what my deal is   , I just can't seem to get up in the morning.  Today I only was able to do 20 minutes on the treadmill so I'll have to finish tonight.  Last night- 50 minutes walking on treadmill, legs/shoulders/arms.
> 
> Did anyone watch the Swan last night? I watched the whole fucking thing and then fell asleep before they said who the winner was   .



Morning Sweetie..you look smokin in that avi...not looking so innocent now are we?   It was the army chick that won...Yes, I admit to watching this filth   She looked amazing!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Andy.  I watched The Swan - The Military gal won it!!!  she looked absolutely AMAZING!!!!

Morninggggggggg 

Sing with me..............."You are my sunnnnnnnnnshine................my ONLY sunnnnnnnshinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne..........you MAKE ME HAPPYyyyyyyyyyyy When skies are .............................You'll never know dearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............how much you're liked here..........................please get up and do some work!  hehehehhehehehehehehehhe


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie..you look smokin in that avi...not looking so innocent now are we?   It was the army chick that won...Yes, I admit to watching this filth   She looked amazing!



I love that show, she did look beautiful!!    I bet her sorry bastard of a husband is sorry he's getting a divorce now!!     If I was her, I'd find the SOB, take all my clothes off in front of him, get him all worked up and then tell him to go to hell!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sing with me..............."You are my sunnnnnnnnnshine................my ONLY sunnnnnnnshinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne..........you MAKE ME HAPPYyyyyyyyyyyy When skies are .............................You'll never know dearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............how much you're liked here..........................please get up and do some work! hehehehhehehehehehehehhe


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.  I watched The Swan - The Military gal won it!!!  she looked absolutely AMAZING!!!!
> 
> Morninggggggggg
> 
> Sing with me..............."You are my sunnnnnnnnnshine................my ONLY sunnnnnnnshinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne..........you MAKE ME HAPPYyyyyyyyyyyy When skies are .............................You'll never know dearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............how much you're liked here..........................please get up and do some work!  hehehehhehehehehehehehhe




Hey Chick!!     I was singing that out loud, I bet the people who can hear me think I've officialy cracked!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>




You know you were singing it too!! 

Morning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>




Takes one to know one


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You know you were singing it too!!
> 
> Morning



heheheheheheh


I was whistling while I worked...hehe


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

Dear Santa 

Please ensure that you commend Miss NC on her avi choice.  She is saving you a trip and doing us one HUGE favour. 

thanks,
NT


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dear Santa
> 
> Please ensure that you commend Miss NC on her avi choice.  She is saving you a trip and doing us one HUGE favour.
> 
> ...




   Morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

morning Miss NC ...
How are you this fine Tuesday morning?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss NC ...
> How are you this fine Tuesday morning?



I feel sleepy so I think I'm going to go walk at lunch to wake myself back up and to keep me from going shopping!!     How are you??????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

much better now that I saw that avi.   

I'm doing great.  A little tired because we've had our puppy wake me in the wee hours to go outside to do her thing.  Other than that, all is well.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

walked two miles on my lunch break   

What kind of dogs do you have NT?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> walked two miles on my lunch break


 

FUN!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

the one in my avi is our first family pet.  We got her from the SPCA and they think she is a rotty/sheppard cross.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

I had a golden retriever named Ruxpin. (I named him after Teddy Ruxpin)  I got him when I was in first grade and he died my senior year of HS.  I don't think I'll ever get another dog.  He was like my child, he slept with me at night, I brushed his teeth in the morning and before bed, he even ate a lot of people food with me! Oh, and he loved wine!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> FUN!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I love that show, she did look beautiful!!    I bet her sorry bastard of a husband is sorry he's getting a divorce now!!     If I was her, I'd find the SOB, take all my clothes off in front of him, get him all worked up and then tell him to go to hell!! *..and then run him over with the car..*


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>



Exactly     The turbo Honda!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

thought you'd like that...
howdy, my little southern belle..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Howdy!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey there ncgirl 21 just stopped by to see how your progress was going is that you in the AVI if so you are gorgeous   good luck on reaching your goals


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

NC ... you seem to have a very IM friendly theme going on ... clothless   You get two thumbs up for that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Howdy!


well, I do declare, Miss Andi..


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

>


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Hey there ncgirl 21 just stopped by to see how your progress was going is that you in the AVI if so you are gorgeous   good luck on reaching your goals




Hey!!     Thanks for stopping by!     Yeah, that's me in the avi   .  Thanks for the sweet words, I hope you come by often!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> NC ... you seem to have a very IM friendly theme going on ... clothless   You get two thumbs up for that.




Damn, just think if I posted a little more of that pic!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

* gulp *  

my, you're all about that sig this week!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

I will defiantly stop by and see how you are doing. All i have to do is look at your AVI and will be motivated through this holiday season to stay on track.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>




Do you want to kiss my tongue?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> * gulp *
> 
> my, you're all about that sig this week!




I know, I'm a naughty girl today, I think I need a spanking   













Okay, I'm going to behave now!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> I will defiantly stop by and see how you are doing. All i have to do is look at your AVI and will be motivated through this holiday season to stay on track.




Your a sweetie, thank you


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I know, I'm a naughty girl today, I think I need a spanking


 you might wanna look up p-funk. he was looking to spank people yesterday. he might still be in the mood today hahahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> you might wanna look up p-funk. he was looking to spank people yesterday. he might still be in the mood today hahahahaha!




I think he was wanting to spank you though     What are you and your hot little self doing today??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I think he was wanting to spank you though     What are you and your hot little self doing today??


 Heh... i wouldn't object if that were the case. I've been a bit naughty myself. hahahahahahaha!

 Me? Working - tryign to get through two weeks of work i don't want to do so I can get out of here and be free like a little bird. But not a crow. Those are ugly. More like a little humming bird, or a finch. Finches are cute. Right? Somethign cute and little and free. hahhahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heh... i wouldn't object if that were the case. I've been a bit naughty myself. hahahahahahaha!
> 
> Me? Working - tryign to get through two weeks of work i don't want to do so I can get out of here and be free like a little bird. But not a crow. Those are ugly. More like a little humming bird, or a finch. Finches are cute. Right? Somethign cute and little and free. hahhahaha!




We could be naughty together??     (Okay perverts- don't go there!)     What does a finch look like?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Do you want to kiss my tongue?


can I pick more than one?  :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> We could be naughty together??     (Okay perverts- don't go there!)     What does a finch look like?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! oh man. Sometimes I wonder about you Andy. I really do! hahahaha!  (and the perverts are wondering, "what does she wonder about andy exactly?")

 A finch is a cute little brown bird. tiny. kinda roundish. It hops around, flies really fast. At least the ones in our parking lot here do.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> can I pick more than one?  :bounce:



Tongue- nope, just mine!! 

Bodypart......................     Sure!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! oh man. Sometimes I wonder about you Andy. I really do! hahahaha!  (and the perverts are wondering, "what does she wonder about andy exactly?")
> 
> A finch is a cute little brown bird. tiny. kinda roundish. It hops around, flies really fast. At least the ones in our parking lot here do.




But you know you still love me   

I don't think I've ever seen a finch


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> But you know you still love me
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a finch


 Of course i still love you!!! hahahahahahahah 

 I'll try to get you a photo of a finch when i wrap things up here.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Tongue- nope, just mine!!
> 
> Bodypart......................  Sure!


See, you knew what I meant


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

All the finches you could ever wanna see.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I know, I'm a naughty girl today, I think I need a spanking



this could be arranged


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> See, you knew what I meant




I'm waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> All the finches you could ever wanna see.



I think the one on the right (the little red one) is the prettiest one.  They are pretty birds though.  I want to be a finch too!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> this could be arranged



I have whips 















and chains and handcuffs


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I have whips and chains and handcuffs


 


on my way.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> on my way.




Okay, you come here and then I'll come there


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Okay, you come here and then I'll come there


maybe we'll meet in the middle


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> maybe we'll meet in the middle




Ummmmmmm...... I'll let that one go!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm going home!! Bye     See you all in the morning!!   


Luke, I'll meet you in the middle, be there at 6:30!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

you can bet you sweet  on it


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I have whips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that will work out perfectly with ours.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I have whips
> 
> and chains and handcuffs





  Wow there is nothing to say about that quote except Awesome


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 , good luck with your goals too 

This thread should be rated M , for mature of course


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> ncgirl21 , good luck with your goals too
> 
> This thread should be rated M , for mature of course


I disagree,  I think she should be rated "_ Mmm _"


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I disagree, I think she should be rated "_ Mmm _"


Mmmm good ?

Anyways , cya later luke , Im off to the gym .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Do you want to kiss my tongue?


ok...why don't get offers like this from naughty, hot, topless hotties?
oy...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> We could be naughty together??     (Okay perverts- don't go there!)     What does a finch look like?


hmm...so..what goes on in Denver, stays in denver?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, what a great journal!!!  After the new AVi I had to come in here and check things out, LOL  Hey Andrea!!!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Hottie  


Is there an unedited version of your avi available ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

wow, andy puts up a new avi and all of a sudden this journal isn't about diet and exercise anymore 

Good morning!  Do anything fun last night?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oy...


"oy" ? .... OI OI OI! Where's my guiness 



G'morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Ya'll!     Phew, this has been a hectic morning!!!!! Started off fine, I got up, walked for 30 minutes on the tread and then rode my bike for 10 minutes, got ready for work, left.  Well, I decided that I wanted to stop at the store and get some gum and a diet Sunkist.  Well, it was packed but I decided to go in anyhow and wait in line (which I HATE!!!!!!).  Well, I'm walking to the back to get my drink and waiting patiently behind this guy to get out of my fucking way so I can get my drink.  He turns around like a bat out of hell and ran right the hell into me with an open cup iced tea which goes all over my shirt!!!!!!!!!     So, I'm freezing and soken wet and I have on a light pink shirt.  Well instead of just apologizing and giving me the paper towels, he tries to dry me off himself   .  Well, I was already pissed so I grabbed the paper towels and told him I was perfectly capable of drying off myself.  He looked a little embarassed so I felt bad and told him I wasn't trying to be a bitch, it was just a hectic morning.  He said he was sorry about a trillion times so I still got my drink and gum (he paid, hey- it's the least the guy could have done, the tea won't come out!) and then told me he'd like to take me to dinner to make up for it.  Whatever     That would be to risky, he's liable to spill his food on me next.  So, I said no and now I'm sitting here in a t-shirt well my shirt is in the washing machine at work.  I'm hoping that the tea comes out but I doubt it very seriously.     

Meals are good, clean (at least for me) and workouts are good.  I walked some more last night when I got home but I don't remember for how long    and then I rode my bike for 10 minutes.

Does anyone watch the biggest loser?  I watched it last night, pretty good show but I wonder what the hell they are doing to lose so much weight in one week????   

Watched Real World too last night, I love that show.  I want to go on it!   

Okay, I'm coming to visit all of you right now to see how your morning got started, hopefully better than mine!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

It'll come out Andy...as long as you wash it shortly after it happens you are good to go     Rough morning hon.  Hope your day goes better


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Fuq'n Ice tea guy.


Dont' worry, I do that to myself ALL the time


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Fuq'n Ice tea guy.
> 
> 
> Dont' worry, I do that to myself ALL the time



you spill ice tea on yourself all the time??  I'll be sure to bring lots of extra clothes when I come out there then


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> you spill ice tea on yourself all the time?? I'll be sure to bring lots of extra clothes when I come out there then


:bounce:


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Dec 1, 2004)

Damn that Ice tea guy. I hope the rest of your day goes better.    I???m just sitting in my office with everyone running around with baked goods. I swear everyday they are celebrating something in this office. I think it is just so they can bring food in and stuff their faces.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Damn that Ice tea guy. I hope the rest of your day goes better.    I???m just sitting in my office with everyone running around with baked goods. I swear everyday they are celebrating something in this office. I think it is just so they can bring food in and stuff their faces.




They have been bringing in food here for the past month.  Cookies, fudge, chocolate covered EVERYTHING   .  Even Peanut Butter balls, but I haven't caved


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Good job on not eating the junk!  You're one strong girlie  I bet they're all annoyed and trying to get you to eat


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Your journal is very... interesting these days


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Good job on not eating the junk!  You're one strong girlie  I bet they're all annoyed and trying to get you to eat




I always bring my own stuff and they are always like- ewe- what's that?  I think it's funny.  I LOVE sweets, but I save it for the good stuff that I know I like instead of wasting it on things that I'm not sure about.

How are you doing?  Are you excited about going home?  I still can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

*!FUDGE!*


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *!FUDGE!*




Yup, all kinds!! Somebody even brought in chocolate candy coated peanut butter fudge and it's got chocolate on the inside??     It looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good.  Those bastards!!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Can you box me some up?


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

I watch the biggest looser too!!! But 10-19 pounds in a week? Like that is good It could also be cause they are very large to begin with

Do you buy the mag oxygen? Their is a recipe for healthy eggnog, I might try it this week. Let me know if you want the recipe and I could post it for ya.

Oh ya, what a dumb ass-the iced tea guy. I probably would have been so pissed that Id kick him in the shins Im a bitch


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Fuq'n Ice tea guy.
> 
> 
> Dont' worry, I do that to myself ALL the time


u spill iced tea on yourself then ask yourself out?
you East Coast guys...
  
Hiya Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u spill iced tea on yourself then ask yourself out?
> you East Coast guys...
> 
> Hiya Luke!


HEY!  You can pick on me in MY journal, but not somebody else's!  People might see!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Ya'll!     Phew, this has been a hectic morning!!!!! Started off fine, I got up, walked for 30 minutes on the tread and then rode my bike for 10 minutes, got ready for work, left.  Well, I decided that I wanted to stop at the store and get some gum and a diet Sunkist.  Well, it was packed but I decided to go in anyhow and wait in line (which I HATE!!!!!!).  Well, I'm walking to the back to get my drink and waiting patiently behind this guy to get out of my fucking way so I can get my drink.  He turns around like a bat out of hell and ran right the hell into me with an open cup iced tea which goes all over my shirt!!!!!!!!!     So, I'm freezing and soken wet and I have on a light pink shirt.  Well instead of just apologizing and giving me the paper towels, he tries to dry me off himself   .  Well, I was already pissed so I grabbed the paper towels and told him I was perfectly capable of drying off myself.  He looked a little embarassed so I felt bad and told him I wasn't trying to be a bitch, it was just a hectic morning.  He said he was sorry about a trillion times so I still got my drink and gum (he paid, hey- it's the least the guy could have done, the tea won't come out!) and then told me he'd like to take me to dinner to make up for it.  Whatever     That would be to risky, he's liable to spill his food on me next.  So, I said no and now I'm sitting here in a t-shirt well my shirt is in the washing machine at work.  I'm hoping that the tea comes out but I doubt it very seriously.
> 
> Meals are good, clean (at least for me) and workouts are good.  I walked some more last night when I got home but I don't remember for how long    and then I rode my bike for 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


so...u win the local convenient store wet t-shirt contest,grand prize, your goodies for free and you get hit on by the judge...
hmm...
Interesting morning!
Happy HUmp Day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY!  You can pick on me in MY journal, but not somebody else's!  People might see!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I always bring my own stuff and they are always like- ewe- what's that?  I think it's funny.  I LOVE sweets, but I save it for the good stuff that I know I like instead of wasting it on things that I'm not sure about.
> 
> How are you doing?  Are you excited about going home?  I still can't wait to meet you!



Same thing happens to me when I work at my dad's business in Sweden, inspecting my food is the daily lunch routine for them all  Oh well 

I'm very very very excited about going home! Just have to get through finals and then I'm on my way  Finals suck though. 2 this week and 2 next week, plus a monsterous paper  I've been getting all As this semester, but I don't know if I can keep my motivation for these two weeks. The funny thing is that my grades won't transfer, so no one will know what grades I get. Except me, and I'm my biggest critic 

We definately need to get together next semester!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

bring yourself and Justin to OHIO in March! We will all be there!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmm, when in March? I was thinking about it already


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I watch the biggest looser too!!! But 10-19 pounds in a week? Like that is good It could also be cause they are very large to begin with
> 
> Do you buy the mag oxygen? Their is a recipe for healthy eggnog, I might try it this week. Let me know if you want the recipe and I could post it for ya.
> 
> Oh ya, what a dumb ass-the iced tea guy. I probably would have been so pissed that Id kick him in the shins Im a bitch




I need to subscribe to Oxygen! I LOVE eggnog- yes, PLEASE post the recipe    .   

Believe me, I wanted to kick that guy (up above the shins a little!) I just bought that shirt too and it didn't come out.  I washed it twice at work today   .  It has a light tint in a big circle all the way around the front of it.  

Try this, you know I love PB so I always have to come up with something new!!

*microwave 1 tbs. PB and 2 tbs. FF cream cheese for 15 seconds (just to get it mixable)
*stir in 2 tbs. FF sour cream, 1/2 packet splenda, 1 tbs. cocoa powder
*mix well 
*put in freezer for 45 minutes, drizzle with SF chocolate syrup, put back in freezer for 15 more minutes
*EAT     It's sooooooooo yummy- and only about 180 cals.  Sometimes I top it with a tad bit of FF whip cream too.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hmmm, when in March? I was thinking about it already




I'm going to see the Arnold   .  Burner knows the dates, you gotta come!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

I belive 4 - 6. Either GG or babsie said!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning   

Today's going to be a short day for me, I get to leave at 1:30    but I have to go to the doctor   .  

Didn't get to workout last night, my Grandma came over and she stayed forever so by the time she left I went to bed   .


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

G'morning :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Andy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

look at all these people up and posting already...and here I am...going to BED!
any one care to swing by and tuck me in?

Have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

look at all these people up and posting already...and here I am...going to BED!
any one care to swing by and tuck me in?

Have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

look at all these people up and posting already...and here I am...going to BED!
any one care to swing by and tuck me in?

Have a great day!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

K, mr. triple post..simmer down and get some sleep 
Morning Andy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> any one care to swing by and tuck me in?





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> any one care to swing by and tuck me in?





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> any one care to swing by and tuck me in?


_"lonely"  _


j/k buddy B


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Tuck, tuck Burner!! Get some rest!   Hope you had a wonderful birthday   

Morning Ya'll!!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Dec 2, 2004)

Good morning gorgeous hope you have a good one, It is all good in the hood over on my side


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning , and have a great great day ... I hope the weather is nice in North Carolina , cuz its cold up here


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Good morning gorgeous hope you have a good one, It is all good in the hood over on my side



What's up   

Where in Cali are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Morning , and have a great great day ... I hope the weather is nice in North Carolina , cuz its cold up here




The high is suppose to get to almost 60 today so it's all good     Did you try that shake yet??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

high today of 41 degrees here :/


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> high today of 41 degrees here :/


I got you beat: 37ºF. 
And it was 8ºF this morning. Stupid winter...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ka, rap


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _"lonely"  _
> 
> 
> j/k buddy B


naw...u got it right...hence my plea for these beautiful ladies....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> I got you beat: 37ºF.
> And it was 8ºF this morning. Stupid winter...


hey...where u at here?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> naw...u got it right...hence my plea for these beautiful ladies....


me too


----------



## hu1k (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...where u at here?


Denver, but I was born in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2004)

It's so funny how all the guys in here are competing for your love 

Have a wonderful thursday night!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> It's so funny how all the guys in here are competing for your love
> 
> Have a wonderful thursday night!


that's because u r spoken for!


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Girl 
Thanks for talking me down today  <--sounds funny, but true!

Yes - tomorrow is FRIDAY  I can't wait. 

I read that you are going to the Arnold? That should be a good time! 
BTW - you should ask someone for a subscription to Oxygen for Xmas (or Hannakuh) 

TTYS babe


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

I know it's early, but I wanted to be the first to say g'morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I know it's early, but I wanted to be the first to say g'morning




Good Morning back at ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning Everyone     The weekend couldn't have come any sooner.  I'm super pissed, I hate my job.  Apparently someone called in here yesterday after I left and said that I was not very nice when they called in- WTF   , I'm nice to everyone.  So my boss e-mails me this morning and says just to make sure I'm really nice to people when they call because I'm the first inpression they get of our company.  Okay, I have 16 different phone lines to answer- I can't carry on a conversation with everyone that calls in here   , I need to find out who they want to talk to and pass them on.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.     I really think I'm going to get a new job, I should, this isn't what I went to school in, but it's really convenient.  Oh what to do, what to do?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Everyone   The weekend couldn't have come any sooner. I'm super pissed, I hate my job. Apparently someone called in here yesterday after I left and said that I was not very nice when they called in- WTF  , I'm nice to everyone. So my boss e-mails me this morning and says just to make sure I'm really nice to people when they call because I'm the first inpression they get of our company. Okay, I have 16 different phone lines to answer- I can't carry on a conversation with everyone that calls in here  , I need to find out who they want to talk to and pass them on.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.    I really think I'm going to get a new job, I should, this isn't what I went to school in, but it's really convenient. Oh what to do, what to do?


 Ugh... people are jerks sometimes. So are you looking for something else?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ugh... people are jerks sometimes. So are you looking for something else?



Not really, but I think I'm going to start.  I just want to stay here until after Christmas so I can get my bonus.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

I wish I got a X-mas bonus


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Everyone     The weekend couldn't have come any sooner.  I'm super pissed, I hate my job.  Apparently someone called in here yesterday after I left and said that I was not very nice when they called in- WTF   , I'm nice to everyone.  So my boss e-mails me this morning and says just to make sure I'm really nice to people when they call because I'm the first inpression they get of our company.  Okay, I have 16 different phone lines to answer- I can't carry on a conversation with everyone that calls in here   , I need to find out who they want to talk to and pass them on.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.     I really think I'm going to get a new job, I should, this isn't what I went to school in, but it's really convenient.  Oh what to do, what to do?


so...in a few months..when I get super busy w/ my business..I am gonna need to have a personal assisstant...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...in a few months..when I get super busy w/ my business..I am gonna need to have a personal assisstant...


Have you ever seen the movie _'the secretary' _


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

does it...have a happy ending?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 6, 2004)

Morning   

I want to go home   

I feel like shit today, I've probably only slept for like 15 hours all weekend which is not good with me.  If I don't have at LEAST 8 hours sleep I'm a bitch   .  My head is pounding, my protein shake taste like shit and I didn't have time to fix my hair this morning    .  Oh well!!

Well, I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

I hear ya .  I didn't sleep for beans last night   Slept right thru all three alarms!    It's in the weather or something


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning
> 
> I want to go home
> 
> ...


 awwww, andie.... 

 Sorry you're having a shitty morning. 

 why'd you sleep so little this weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> does it...have a happy ending?


 Heh heh... it's a great movie, actually, but the ending can only be considered happy if you're into that sort of thing.  You'll have to watch the movie to see what i mean by "that sort of thing". But if you are, and Andie is, then maybe this is a great job opportunity for her (and you!) hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 6, 2004)

I've never seen that movie either   

I don't know what the deal with my sleep has been- maybe too much caffeine from the diet soda?      I'm tired as hell, but I just can't fall asleep.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I've never seen that movie either
> 
> I don't know what the deal with my sleep has been- maybe too much caffeine from the diet soda?      I'm tired as hell, but I just can't fall asleep.


 Drop the diet soda then, and see if that helps! Drink some crystal light or something if you want something other than water. 

 I just bought decaf coffee so that i could have some and just "trick myself" into thinking I'm having COFFEE coffee, but still be able to sleep. Hahahaha! yeah, silly i know.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning
> 
> I want to go home
> 
> ...


 I know how you feel about the not enough sleep thing, try to get to bed earlier tonight.  I know it will be hard but you must resist the urge to watch monday night football


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning
> 
> I want to go home
> 
> ...


Dont worry , I think were all a bit cranky when we dont get as much sleep as we'd like . And for your hair , dont worry , each time I go training on the weekends I dont take a shower , cuz I go in the early morning. What the point in taking a shower if Ill take one right after my training ? So , when I dont take one I look like a hackle (male of chicken, I hope its the right word , Im french you know ) plus I smell like cigarette if I went out the night before. So Im sure you look very good even if you hanvt fixed your hair up 

Have a great day by the way ... Try to take a nap if you have a few hours to waste !


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2004)

morning NC.  

Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

hey hottie!
Well, at lunch, steal away to your car for a quick 20 minute 'power nap'..and can u wear a hat? Take care of bad hair..that's what I do..

Maybe...take a nice, long, hot shower tonight and go to sleep.

Hiya GG!
cafeine free coffee? what's the point? ewww! It's kinda like a friend of the family drinks...cafeine free, diet mountain Dew. WTF? You take away ALL reason for drinking that nectar of the gods...
Kinda like near beer...stop the insanity!
Speaking of which..it is time for breakfast.and I need to brew some up..

heh heh...up at the crack of noon!
Of course, I won't be going to bed until 0600 TOMORROW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Andrea, hope you get some sleep and feel better!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

you're still not back?
Hey! Happy Tuesday!
I'm the 1st here too!
That means..I get you too!

You feeling any better?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy hump-day-eve


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you're still not back?
> Hey! Happy Tuesday!
> I'm the 1st here too!
> That means..I get you too!
> ...


 HAHAHAHAAH! well you're just claiming girls all over the internet this morning, Mike! hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAAH! well you're just claiming girls all over the internet this morning, Mike! hahahaha!


If Mike wrote a book, I'd buy it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

naw..would be a short story..and work of fiction...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Happy hump-day-eve


dam! u beat me to that one....12 hours early...but u did it....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAAH! well you're just claiming girls all over the internet this morning, Mike! hahahaha!


I'm gonna have to schedule y'all in...are Tuesdays good for you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam! u beat me to that one....12 hours early...but u did it....


 hahahahhaha and i thought "eve" was his pet name for andrea. I just "fell off the tree" just now (don't even bother... that's a cuban saying i sloppily translated hahahaha!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahhaha and i thought "eve" was his pet name for andrea.


Are you kidding   I can't compete with Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

that's right...he is Luke..and I am Yoda...
the force is strong in this one, yes....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's right...he is Luke..and I am Yoda...
> the force is strong in this one, yes....


Now you've crossed the line


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

well..you ARE Luke....and I am older...shriveling....shrinking....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..you ARE Luke....and I am older...shriveling....shrinking....


Can Mudge be Chewbacca?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Now you've crossed the line


 You should just change your name man. Fuck this. I don't think i could live with a lifetime of starwars references being thrown at me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

that's it..she is Princess Leighah (sp)

(hot, dark hair and an attitude!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's it..she is Princess Leighah (sp)
> 
> (hot, dark hair and an attitude!)


 OK. I don't even like STAR WARS, but i know how to spell the damn princess' name (Leia). It would behoove you, LUKE, having the main character's name and all, you know, to be a little more on the up and up about who's who and how to spell the names.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Fuck this. I don't think i could live with a lifetime of starwars references being thrown at me.


 
You're right, _"Good BYE, Cruel World......... "_


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

You guys are terrible.  Andrea isnt even here, and you are clogging her journal up


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

well, I hope you feel better tomorrow Andrea.  Cuz I miss your avat...... I miss you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Andy!
Hope you are back soon!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Andy dawling??? Where are you?  I miss you!!!  Come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Peeps     I'm still alive   I've just been super busy at work, well this hell hole that I call work!     Nothing to exciting has been happening.  I'm ready for the weekend though   .  Going to see a play Friday night (A Christmas Story, it's the one with Ralphie where his Mom goes-"you'll shoot your eye out")  I use to love it when I was little.  Haven't seen it in ages though.  Got to go get some Christmas shopping done too this weekend.  I hate shopping, well I love shopping, but I hate it when I can't buy anything for me   .  Oh well!! I can always hit the after Christmas sales!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

WOOOOHOOOOO! She's back! 

 _Red Rider BB-Guns_


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Andy, welcome back   Who says you can't buy anything for yourself..buy one gift, get something for you, buy another gift, get another something for you..yada yada yada


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey chickie! Welcome back!!!!

 I've been MIA all morning - saying my goodbyes around here. I have four floors of people and four years worth of coworkers to say good bye to. My throat hurts from so much talking hahahahahaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

u are leaving, GG? Thta measn you are ready to move West...right??


HIYA, ANDY!
Nice to have ya back! really nice...


----------



## mikah (Dec 9, 2004)

hey babe!!!! Just wanted to say HI!!! Ill call you later my lil sexy thang!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning NC


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Where are you?  How was your weekend?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Andy   Hope you aren't getting sick like the rest of us


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Everyone   

I have been sooooo sick    since Saturday night but it is all my fault.  I got so drunk, drunker than I've ever been in my entire life and I can honestly say I WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER DRINK liquor again in my life.  I don't remember anything.  Everyone said I passed out and they couldn't wake me up, they were smacking me in the face, throwing water all over me and everything.  I really think that was a wake up call.  I had absolutly no buisness drinking the amount that I did in such a short period of time.  I couldn't even sit up by myself on Sunday.  I woke up Sunday not even knowing where I was at (I figured it out shortly).  Thankfully I was with people who wouldn't let anything happen to me, but it still scares the shit out of me thinking what could have happened if I would have been somewhere else.  My head still hurts today   .  

On a brighter note, my best friend sent my Christmas present out early and I got it yesterday.  She got me a computer     so now I'll be able to get on line at home!! 

Oh, and for the ladies, Express is having a really good sale right now- Go Shop!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER DRINK liquor again in my life.


I used to say that every time  

I'm done now though


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I used to say that every time
> 
> I'm done now though




Trust me, I mean it.  I had to get wax out of my hair!! How the hell I got wax in my hair I don't know!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Trust me, I mean it. I had to get wax out of my hair!! How the hell I got wax in my hair I don't know!


 
Ohhhh!  Fun with candels    My favorite!


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice friend, a computer???  Now YOU CAN be online alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day!

Hope you are feeling better, we missed you around here!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Glad yer back Andy..what a weekend girl..mine seems so tame now   Wax eh?  hummmmm, I have a few theories but I won't post them  

You got a computer from your best friend?  Holy cats bat man,what a great gift, you must be some best friend!!!   Hope you have a good day and that you are feeling much much better


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, nice to see you back!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2004)

NC


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh!  Fun with candels    My favorite!




Nope, I don't think I had any *fun* with candles! And if I ever do, I hope the wax won't be on my hair


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nice friend, a computer???  Now YOU CAN be online alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, we missed you around here!




Hey Sweets     I'm so excited!  I've wanted a computer for awhile, I've just been to cheap to buy one.  I think it will help me too when I feel unmotivated, then I can just hop on-line and see what everyone is doing!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Glad yer back Andy..what a weekend girl..mine seems so tame now   Wax eh?  hummmmm, I have a few theories but I won't post them
> 
> You got a computer from your best friend?  Holy cats bat man,what a great gift, you must be some best friend!!!   Hope you have a good day and that you are feeling much much better




I'd love to remember how it got there!! It's honestly probably something I did.  If a candle is melting I'll pour hot was on my hand just because I like the way it feels when I peel it off.  I'm weird    But my hair, that's just a little to bizarre!! I almost thought I was going to have to cut it out.  

She's an awesome friend.  We're really like sisters.   We've never even gotten in one fight.  We've just always been super close.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice to see you back!



It's good to be back!! How are you doing?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> NC




Hey     How are you??  Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where are you?  How was your weekend?




I'm back now!    

How are you doing?


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Everyone
> 
> I have been sooooo sick  since Saturday night but it is all my fault. I got so drunk, drunker than I've ever been in my entire life and I can honestly say I WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER DRINK liquor again in my life. I don't remember anything. Everyone said I passed out and they couldn't wake me up, they were smacking me in the face, throwing water all over me and everything. I really think that was a wake up call. I had absolutly no buisness drinking the amount that I did in such a short period of time. I couldn't even sit up by myself on Sunday. I woke up Sunday not even knowing where I was at (I figured it out shortly). Thankfully I was with people who wouldn't let anything happen to me, but it still scares the shit out of me thinking what could have happened if I would have been somewhere else. My head still hurts today  .
> 
> ...


 
I remember those days, wasn't that long ago either.  but I'm glad that I'm done with them now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Andy!
Glad it ended well!  You're sick too? My voice is shot..I have to make one phone call..but other than that...ol Mike here is gonna keep his big yap shut all dang day..to let it heal...
Feel better!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Andy!
Glad it ended well!  You're sick too? My voice is shot..I have to make one phone call..but other than that...ol Mike here is gonna keep his big yap shut all dang day..to let it heal...
Feel better!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Andy!
Glad it ended well!  You're sick too? My voice is shot..I have to make one phone call..but other than that...ol Mike here is gonna keep his big yap shut all dang day..to let it heal...
Feel better!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Mike     Do you have strep throat?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey!
Nope..not that bad. Just sinus. It also didn't help when that ass-clown put me into a head lock on saturday...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey!
> Nope..not that bad. Just sinus. It also didn't help when that ass-clown put me into a head lock on saturday...




head lock?? Damn hun, that sucks.  Want me to run him over??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks, babe-
but I took care of the situation.
I told him in not so many words how it would be in his best interest and well being to let go of me.
he saw the error of his ways and released me..

But, I like your style!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> head lock?? Damn hun, that sucks.  Want me to run him over??


bwahahahaha, GET OUT OF HER WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

HEY thanks for visiting my journal!  I dont drink liquor any more either.  I just stick to beer.  I cant predict what I'll do, at any moment without warning, I will be sh*tfaced (dont wanna cuss in your journal if you dont want me to - I know it has more calories, but I just drink beer.  How often do you go out, every weekend?  Well, hope you feel better.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bwahahahaha, GET OUT OF HER WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"She doesn't know karate, but she knows CRAZY! and she's not afraid to use it!"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> HEY thanks for visiting my journal!  I dont drink liquor any more either.  I just stick to beer.  I cant predict what I'll do, at any moment without warning, I will be sh*tfaced (dont wanna cuss in your journal if you dont want me to - I know it has more calories, but I just drink beer.  How often do you go out, every weekend?  Well, hope you feel better.


Hiya candy!
hmm...a good lookin woman who drinks, cusses and looks good...feel free to stop in anytime!
(I am sure Andy wouldn't mind, either....)

What part of Mo are you in...'cause..I dun got me sum kinfolk in Mo..in a little place called, Anderson, outside of Joplin..the women I have sen there...look NOTHING like you....
How's married life treating you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "She doesn't know karate, but she knows CRAZY! and she's not afraid to use it!"




Actually, I'm a red belt     I took karate until I was fourteen     The craziness I picked up later!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm a red belt     I took karate until I was fourteen     The craziness I picked up later!!


Hey, a beatiful, sexy lady who can kick my ass! What are you doing later...?!?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> HEY thanks for visiting my journal!  I dont drink liquor any more either.  I just stick to beer.  I cant predict what I'll do, at any moment without warning, I will be sh*tfaced (dont wanna cuss in your journal if you dont want me to - I know it has more calories, but I just drink beer.  How often do you go out, every weekend?  Well, hope you feel better.



Cuss away hun!! I don't mind   I really don't go out that much.  I wasn't at a bar when I got drunk though, I was at one of my buddies' houses.   Who knows what I would have done if I had been at a bar


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, a beatiful, sexy lady who can kick my ass! What are you doing later...?!?




Morning Rock     Yup, you get out of line around me and I'll have to kick your booty!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hmmmm.... And the best way to get out of line is.....


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya candy!
> hmm...a good lookin woman who drinks, cusses and looks good...feel free to stop in anytime!
> (I am sure Andy wouldn't mind, either....)
> 
> ...



wow how nice.  What a nice compliment.     I am from Kansas City.  I have never heard of Joplin......I am actually IN Kansas City, so my area is somewhat urban.  Urban for Kansas City ha ha.    Married life is great!  Well, except for $$ issues we are sorting out right now.  He's a spender and I'm a saver.  

sorry for littering in ur journal nc


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Andy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm a red belt     I took karate until I was fourteen     The craziness I picked up later!!


heh heh..I'm trying to imagine you in your little karate gee or however you spell it, going thru your forms, yelling: HIYAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> wow how nice.  What a nice compliment.     I am from Kansas City.  I have never heard of Joplin......I am actually IN Kansas City, so my area is somewhat urban.  Urban for Kansas City ha ha.    Married life is great!  Well, except for $$ issues we are sorting out right now.  He's a spender and I'm a saver.
> 
> sorry for littering in ur journal nc


hiya candy!
wow...yeah...Jopin..is a relativel;y small town..but one of the bigger ones in MO, I guess?
My buddy and his wife took jobs with Sprint there in Overland Park. How far are y'all from there? If I still had IT skills, he says I need to get out there..

Just work thru the money issue, it will all work out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Rock  Yup, you get out of line around me and I'll have to kick your booty!!


 
 



 G'morning Andy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

G'moring, my gorgeous, Southern Belle!
So...what's on the agenda for this weekend?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Mike said:
			
		

> Today, 03:28 AM


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

night shift worker...
just think..when you are all tucked in your nice, warm and comfy beds..I am sitting in a chair...staring at a monitor..making sure Air Force Space Command networs are safe, secure, and mission ready.
(make that sound pretty good...don't I?)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone   

TGIF     I need a break!!   

I don't know what my deal is latley, it's just been soooo hard for me to get up in the morning for cardio   .  I hear my alarm, get up, reset it and go back to bed! WTF????     I need to get my butt in gear!! I've only done cardio Wednesday for 30 mins., Thursday- 2 30 min. sessions and only had time this morning to ride my bike for 10 minutes!! I'll do some more tonight but damn, I like to get up, get it done and take the weekend off!! Now, I've gotta work out on the weekend too.  Oh well, my own damn fault!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

it's winter...it's dark and cold...you are comfy in your bed....
I have three alarm clocks to get my but outta bed when on the day shift...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> night shift worker...
> just think..when you are all tucked in your nice, warm and comfy beds..I am sitting in a chair...staring at a monitor..making sure Air Force Space Command networs are safe, secure, and mission ready.
> (make that sound pretty good...don't I?)


Except the monitor Mike's *actually* watching usually has a movie on it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

naw...that would actually be the plasma BIG screen TV...

Watched Coyote Ugly lastnight...
oh..and the networks are safe and secure..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

I loved that movie!! Makes me want to dance on a bar


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I loved that movie!! Makes me want to dance on a bar




can I take you out sometime?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> naw...that would actually be the plasma BIG screen TV...
> 
> Watched Coyote Ugly lastnight...
> oh..and the networks are safe and secure..


Haha, LOL. Watching Dodgeball tonight!


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke , take her out to a male strip club and stip for her 

Good morning too you too girl  How have you been ?

I know its hard doing cardio in the morning , I once did a spinning class and well lets just say that I ate too much before the class 

If its too hard in the morning , try doing it at night , thats what I do , but Im more of a night person.

Have a nice day


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Nah, Sim. If I had the pleasure of taking Andrea out, I would want to be able to enjoy her stunning beauty. 

I wouldn't be able to go in a male strip joint without a blindfold on


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Even though I was kidding , like I usually am . If you don't win her hearth with those kind of replies , I wonder what will 

As for the blind fold thing. There this saying luke , everyone has its price . If the right amount was offered , I would go in without a blind fold , but thats as far as I would go for money. Gotta buy those supplements


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Gotta buy those supplements


 
No you don't  

.... seriously


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> can I take you out sometime?




sure can


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Ohhh, luke- can you take me out sometime too?!? I've never been to the cheesecake factory.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

WOOO*O*HOOOOOOO*OO*!  ​ 

_-Cue the music_

_"JOY TO THE WORLD.."  _​​​​


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ohhh, luke- can you take me out sometime too?!? I've never been to the cheesecake factory.


me either 


Someday though


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey there, how've you been. I haven't been around much lately, been busy iwth Christmas stuff and work.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I loved that movie!! Makes me want to dance on a bar


heh heee! AND SHE'S COMING TO DENVER IN A COPLE MONTHS! MINE...ALL MINE!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, LOL. Watching Dodgeball tonight!


Had to go buy it...stupid...but funny...


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Had to go buy it...stupid...but funny...


Saw it in the theatre and bought it as well......"fucking Chuck Norris"


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

watch the alternate ending.  Its the best


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Saw it in the theatre and bought it as well......"fucking Chuck Norris"



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

We are issuing a BOLO: Be On the Look Out for:
NCgirl: aka. ANdy.
last seen posting, 17 December, 2004.
If anyone has knowledge of her whereabouts, please have her contact this thread and update IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------

